# Southeastern Summer Rally 2007



## campingnut18

We're doing it again next year. so lets start booking the sites now.
we want to get as many outbackers on sites 57-91.
(thats Weeping Willow Loop.)







sunny sunny sunny














::















*PLACE:
Florida's Topsail State Park (Santa Rosa i.e., Destin)
JUNE 9-16, 2007
http://reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpage.j...s/newindex.html*
To reserve you will need to create an account on Reserve America (it's free). 
All the info you need is right there (stay away from 71).

post back when you make reservations with your site number.
we will also get the club house for the week again.

Link to private list of contact info: 
http://www.geralds.net/SOR62007/TopSail%20...16,%202007.html

PM ZoomZoom if you do not have the logon & password

*24!!* _I think - I lost count! _

#57 Oubackgeorgia
#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#63 Jambalaya
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#88 Mr. C
#90 Sarg2505

let make this the largest southeastern rally yet...
feel free to email me if you need any information.

Group Activities to follow later...
thanks, campingnut18


----------



## Dreamtimers

We have our reversation, site #68. OK Who's next???

Lamar, Nick, Leon???

Step up one & all.









Dave


----------



## freefaller25

I looked and about 16 of those sites are already booked for those dates. Are those all us???









Dana


----------



## GoVols

Arrrgghhhhh!!! If it was one week later, GoVols and family could attend.


----------



## campingnut18

i just got site #64 for the week.
dana i checked and sites 
that are open for the week are
57,58,59,61,62,63,65,66,67,69,70,71,73,75,78,80,81,84,85,87,90

you people best start booking now.

lamar


----------



## PDX_Doug

It's really none of my business, as I will not be there, but...

You do realize this is a week before the 'National Rally' in Branson? It seems to me that both rallies will draw primarily from the same Outbacker pool, and might both suffer as a consequence.

Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingnut18

hey doug, we talked about the national rally.....
most of us from the southeast will not make that.
so this is the next best thing..
campingnut18


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries have #62. Same accommodations as last year, minus the stench eminating from the sewer next to Lamar.


----------



## ARzark

campingnut18 said:


> hey doug, we talked about the national rally.....
> most of us from the southeast will not make that.
> so this is the next best thing..
> campingnut18


Sounds like you folks are working on another GREAT time at Topsail








Looks like many East Coast folks can't make Branson either, same with the West Coast.
Looks like we may have a National-Regional Outbackers Rally week(s) brewing


----------



## freefaller25

We got site #80


----------



## fl_diesel

We are on 82









Here is a link to pictures of all the sites:
Top Sail Hill Site Pictures


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Do I see a challenge to the Western Region Rally?


----------



## old_tidefan

sunny Just locked site 78 for the week







sunny



fl_diesel said:


> We got site #80


We'll be neighbors for the week...


----------



## mountainlady56

What kind of fool am I???







Pretend that's somebody singing!








You guys know how I sweated (literally) bullets, JUST this past month, at Topsail Hill, but I have to admit......those evening walks around sunset were GLORIOUS, and the company??? Can't be beat!!














So, I'll be adorning site #75, reservation complete.







BTW, those sites seem to be filling up AWFULLY fast! Ya'll better grab 'em while ya can!







I thought I'd get close to the pond so I might can do a little fishin' from under my "holey moley awning"







It's fixed, though!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

WOW , 8 signed up in just two days..

hey oregon camper... i say bring it on...









last year we had i think 18 campers and 60 people in total.
im not sure what 2007 will bring..

lamar


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

We've got site #84 for 8 days

















































Made the reservations last night.

Margaret


----------



## mountainlady56

Mrs Crawfish said:


> We've got site #84 for 8 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the reservations last night.
> 
> Margaret


I wondered how long it was gonna take for you to make your reservations!!







Thought ya'll had a permanent spot there!!








Hope everything's going okay for you, Leon and the family!
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

The Zoom's are in #73 from Saturday to Saturday......


----------



## campingnut18

what a sweet site gordon.. 
we have 10 now















now how many days until this trip?

lamar


----------



## GoVols

A tip: If you'll book Sunday to Sunday, you get two added benefits: 1) very few tractor trailers on the road, and 2) you will avoid all the Saturday incoming/outgoing of condo renters to the beaches.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campingnut18 said:


> WOW , 8 signed up in just two days..
> 
> hey oregon camper... i say bring it on...


It sounds like the game is afoot!








Let's go Westerners!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOW , 8 signed up in just two days..
> 
> hey oregon camper... i say bring it on...


It sounds like the game is afoot!








Let's go Westerners!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hi, Doug!
Thought I saw you nosing around this posting!







You can snoop around all you want, but us Southeastern Outbackers can take the heat and come out smelling like grilled shrimp, tilapia, grouper, scallops, and all the trimmings!! Stick around and watch us grow!!








Darlene action


----------



## ARzark

Wow, you SE Outbackers work _almost _ as fast as us Western Outbackers


----------



## zoomzoom8

WAcamper said:


> Wow, you SE Outbackers work _almost _ as fast as us Western Outbackers


ah, the smack talk begins.....


----------



## Reverie

zoomzoom8 said:


> Wow, you SE Outbackers work _almost _ as fast as us Western Outbackers


ah, the smack talk begins.....
[/quote]

Nothin' but love for our fellow Outbackers. The Southeastern Outbackers (aka "The Chosen Ones") invite everyone to our little hoedown.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Nothin' but love for our fellow Outbackers. The Southeastern Outbackers (aka "The Chosen Ones") invite everyone to our little hoedown.
> 
> Reverie


WHOA!
Nickerie must have taken his "he-man" vitamins this morning!!







Didn't know KD allowed that!!








The heat is on.








Darlene action


----------



## Kenstand

> Nothin' but love for our fellow Outbackers. The Southeastern Outbackers (aka "The Chosen Ones") invite everyone to our little hoedown.
> 
> Reverie


I will say this group's invitation is truely GENUINE. You will feel at-home with these folks.

We made the trip from Ohio in 2006 and it was great.

Don't hesitate, reserve your spot.


----------



## PDX_Doug

sgalady said:


> us Southeastern Outbackers can take the heat and come out smelling like grilled shrimp, tilapia, grouper, scallops, and all the trimmings!!


I could say something here, but...









Hey, the Topsail rally this year sounded like a great affair, and I wish we could attend next year. Here's to you all, and another great event!









I mean, its no Zion National Park as in the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally, but what are ya gonna do?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR

PDX_Doug said:


> us Southeastern Outbackers can take the heat and come out smelling like grilled shrimp, tilapia, grouper, scallops, and all the trimmings!!


I could say something here, but...









Hey, the Topsail rally this year sounded like a great affair, and I wish we could attend next year. Here's to you all, and another great event!









I mean, its no Zion National Park as in the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally, but what are ya gonna do?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug sure doesn't miss an opportunity to get in a plug for the Western Rally!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Here is a link by GoVols to pictures of each of the sites.....

http://tinyurl.com/kg8pg

Here is a countdown.....

Countdown to TopSail


----------



## California Jim

Wow Zoom, I looked at the picture links to the sites. Looks like a real class place.


----------



## zoomzoom8

So far, with 317 days to go.....(not that I'm counting)....

#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#68 Dreamtimers
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish

so......if we do ten every three days........we're gonna need a larger park......


----------



## PDX_Doug

zoomzoom8 said:


> so......if we do ten every three days........we're gonna need a larger park......


Zoom,

If you guys fill up, you are more than welcome to 'spill over' to the (here it comes...) 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. We have lots of wide open spaces out here, and plenty of that legendary Western Hospitality!

Just trying to help.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8

PDX_Doug said:


> so......if we do ten every three days........we're gonna need a larger park......


Zoom,

If you guys fill up, you are more than welcome to 'spill over' to the (here it comes...) 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. We have lots of wide open spaces out here, and plenty of that legendary Western Hospitality!

Just trying to help.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

At the rate it's going, it may just migrate that way.......


----------



## campmg

Wow







I can't believe I've missed out on such a good thread. At the risk of turning this into an East vs. West Region rally blowout I'll submit the following.

When I checked last week, members confirmed for that Rally at Zions represented 18,429 posts or over 14% of the total posts on Outbackers.com. Of course with PDX_Doug contributing to our side we're probably over 25% by now.









Add another weeks posts and additional members that confirmed and the count keeps growing. What does this mean? Absolutely nothing but since I went through the work compiling the numbers I wanted to share them again.


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> So far, with 317 days to go.....(not that I'm counting)....
> 
> #62 Reverie
> #64 CampingNut18
> #68 Dreamtimers
> #73 ZoomZoom8
> #75 Sglady
> #78 TideFan
> #80 FreeFaller
> #81 ee4308
> #82 FLdiesel
> #84 Crawfish
> 
> so......if we do ten every three days........we're gonna need a larger park......


*SO.....now there's TEN (10). Just got mine for 9-16Jun07. WHO's NEXT?*


----------



## Reverie

I have heard it through the grapeview that the O'Shields, our beloved SOBs have also secured a site. While other parts of the country can crow about their rallies for this year, this has got to be the fastest we have ever gotten ten or more to sign up for a ralley over ten months away!

Reverie


----------



## ARzark

Reverie said:


> I have heard it through the grapeview that the O'Shields, our beloved SOBs have also secured a site. While other parts of the country can crow about their rallies for this year, this has got to be the fastest we have ever gotten ten or more to sign up for a ralley over ten months away!
> 
> Reverie


Aw, Reverie, no crowing from this coast... I think it's GREAT you Southeastern Outbackers can pull something together so quick and have so many great folks jump in without hesitation! You've got something goin' on down there (and the pics to prove it!!)









OK, maybe there is a little friendly Outbacker teasing going on, or smack talking, or whatever.... It's all in fun!
Just wanted to say GREAT JOB you guys, and... oh yea... _We're at 17 Outbackers so far _


----------



## geodebro

Just booked site 071; looking forward to it. Having read the post from this years Rally looks like it will be loads of fun. Now if I can just back the trailer in without any dings...









George


----------



## W4DRR

geodebro said:


> Just booked site 071; looking forward to it. Having read the post from this years Rally looks like it will be loads of fun. Now if I can just back the trailer in without any dings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George


But did you read the post about Site #71 having a "bonus feature" on it?









Bob


----------



## Reverie

As for backing without dings...

The sites are relatively wide and very flat. As a bonus there are lots and lots of folks around willing to help guide you.

Reverie


----------



## geodebro

W4DRR said:


> Just booked site 071; looking forward to it. Having read the post from this years Rally looks like it will be loads of fun. Now if I can just back the trailer in without any dings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George


But did you read the post about Site #71 having a "bonus feature" on it?









Bob
[/quote]
Nope missed the post. Am I in trouble??









George


----------



## zoomzoom8

...and then there were 12...

#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish


----------



## campingnut18

hey george, yep you missed it..
DONT BOOK SITE 71. it stinks.















large sewer pump that goes off about 930am..








need more info let me know.
lamar

George
[/quote]
But did you read the post about Site #71 having a "bonus feature" on it?









Bob
[/quote]
Nope missed the post. Am I in trouble??









George
[/quote]


----------



## geodebro

campingnut18 said:


> hey george, yep you missed it..
> DONT BOOK SITE 71. it stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large sewer pump that goes off about 930am..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need more info let me know.
> lamar
> 
> George


But did you read the post about Site #71 having a "bonus feature" on it?









Bob
[/quote]
Nope missed the post. Am I in trouble??









George
[/quote]
[/quote]

Ok lessons learned. Biiked site 70 instead. Even though I am the grandson of a plumber; I still doen't like the smell of sewage.









Thanks
George


----------



## W4DRR

geodebro said:


> hey george, yep you missed it..
> DONT BOOK SITE 71. it stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large sewer pump that goes off about 930am..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need more info let me know.
> lamar
> 
> George


But did you read the post about Site #71 having a "bonus feature" on it?









Bob
[/quote]
Nope missed the post. Am I in trouble??









George
[/quote]
[/quote]

Ok lessons learned. Biiked site 70 instead. Even though I am the grandson of a plumber; I still doen't like the smell of sewage.









Thanks
George
[/quote]
We should just leave Site #71 open for some unsuspecting non-Outbacker to book.









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> As for backing without dings...
> 
> The sites are relatively wide and very flat. As a bonus there are lots and lots of folks around willing to help guide you.
> 
> Reverie


AMEN TO THAT, BROTHER REVERIE!!!








Had problems getting into my site without getting on their "precious grass" with my rig, and here comes ZOOMZOOM8 to the rescue!!







Thanks, Gordon........my nerves get frazzled after driving so long!








Darlene action


----------



## Above & Beyond

Darleen thats ok I dont think that there are any stop signs in the park.


----------



## mountainlady56

Above & Beyond said:


> Darleen thats ok I dont think that there are any stop signs in the park.


Oh, really? And why not???








Darlene action


----------



## ee4308

Could we get a Mod to Pin this Rally?


----------



## Crawfish

I am so glad Margaret booked a site for us, since I am in Montgomery and don't have access to a computer. I see Jon and family will be our neighbors, glad to have yall next door.







OK Bob and Doris, I know yall like to go to TopSail in May but come on and jump in this rally. Yall can book site#86, me and Margaret would love to have yall as neighbors on the other side. It is going to be a long wait on this rally, but with all of this time we should be able to plan the best rally ever.









What is it with these PNW Outbackers?







East vs West?







All I can say is they should come down to TopSail and see how the Southeastern bunch puts on a rally.







We definitely go all out, right ZoomZoom.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> I am so glad Margaret booked a site for us, since I am in Montgomery and don't have access to a computer. I see Jon and family will be our neighbors, glad to have yall next door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Bob and Doris, I know yall like to go to TopSail in May but come on and jump in this rally. Yall can book site#86, me and Margaret would love to have yall as neighbors on the other side. It is going to be a long wait on this rally, but with all of this time we should be able to plan the best rally ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with these PNW Outbackers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East vs West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is they should come down to TopSail and see how the Southeastern bunch puts on a rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely go all out, right ZoomZoom.
> 
> Leon


Hi, Leon!!
Glad to see you're doing okay, too!! The East/West thing?? They don't stand a chance!!







I know that there's always a deal about potlucks, but with the club house available, at Top Sail, I'M gonna plan to treat everyone to one killer breakfast, next year!! Just come and eat! How does scrambled eggs, sausage (link and patty),grits (just one Dutch oven full, promise), homemade sausage gravy and biscuits sound?








You guys (men) did most of the cooking, this year, and you are great at it!!








Darlene


----------



## ARzark

sgalady said:


> I am so glad Margaret booked a site for us, since I am in Montgomery and don't have access to a computer. I see Jon and family will be our neighbors, glad to have yall next door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Bob and Doris, I know yall like to go to TopSail in May but come on and jump in this rally. Yall can book site#86, me and Margaret would love to have yall as neighbors on the other side. It is going to be a long wait on this rally, but with all of this time we should be able to plan the best rally ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with these PNW Outbackers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East vs West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is they should come down to TopSail and see how the Southeastern bunch puts on a rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely go all out, right ZoomZoom.
> 
> Leon


Hi, Leon!!
Glad to see you're doing okay, too!! The East/West thing?? They don't stand a chance!!







I know that there's always a deal about potlucks, but with the club house available, at Top Sail, I'M gonna plan to treat everyone to one killer breakfast, next year!! Just come and eat! How does scrambled eggs, sausage (link and patty,grits (just one Dutch oven full, promise), homemade sausage gravy and biscuits sound?








You guys (men) did most of the cooking, this year, and you are great at it!!








Darlene
[/quote]

Oh no, I hope you guys don't think it's an East/West thing at all! It's all in FUN! I just think it's a really great thing to see how all the rallys have progressed this year... Some really great gatherings and they are getting bigger all the time. Next year it looks like there will be several "regional" rally gatherings, and that is an awesome thing to see! Think of all the pictures we all can share!

I for one was excited to see you all pull this together so fast and have such a great response. No doubt you will surpass the spring rally at Topsail







I miss the Gulf







It's been years since I lived in Clearwater









Wish I could hang out there with you all sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

I agree with Jeff, I was extremely impressed with the reports from the Topsail rally this year, and wish we could make next years.









As far as the East/West thing, it's all in fun. A little friendly competition never hurt anybody, and if it encourages bigger turnouts at the rallies, then hey, we all win!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie

Actually I would LOVE to go west with the trailer but I just don't have the time. I think it would be cool to join in on the fun out there. In fact I could be sort of an emmisary from the east ("Me, Reverie-man. I come in peace!) and the west could send us an emmisary ("What? You call THOSE mountains? They look like hills to me.). The smack-talk is all in good fun and it just adds to the festivities. I think it would be cool to have big rallies on the same weekend. So many of us have the AirCard for our laptops we could set up a link.

Reverie


----------



## Doft

We've booked Site #65. We're looking forward to a fun week!


----------



## Crawfish

Doft,
Welcome to Outbackers.com and a big welcome to the Southeastern Outbackers. Glad yall have booked a site at TopSail. If you have never been there you are in for the treat of your life, it is a great place. Of all the rallies I think the Southeastern Summer Rally is the king of them all, not to take away from all the other rallies we have because they are all great. This one is a week long with the beach all the seafood you want to eat, and best of all the great Outbackers you get to camp with. This is my first year camping with them and let me tell you, these are the greatest people I have never meet. It's going to be a great rally. Again, welcome aboard and look forward to meeting yall next summer if not sooner.

Well where are my manners. I just noticed geodebro from Florida has booked a site also. geodebro welcome to Outbackers.com and also a big welcome to the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. We look forward to meeting yall in the near future. Again, welcome aboard.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Everyone! Well, we got Site#85. Not sure if it's a decent spot or not. As you all know, we didn't make this last one so we're not sure whether the spot is OK or not but at least it's ours! Have full intentions of making this next one. We certainly have time to prepare ourselves, that's for sure!


----------



## ee4308

Ray & Tracy,

Sure glad yall got booked. Dust your "BREEZE" yard sign off and get ready. Yall are gonna love the place. Here is a pic of your site: SITE #85, TOPSAIL HILL All the sites there are great. Now we need to get us a good neighbor on #83. Who is it gonna be?



zoomzoom8 said:


> ...and then there were 12...
> 
> #62 Reverie
> #64 CampingNut18
> #66 O'Sheilds
> #68 Dreamtimers
> #70 Geodebro
> #73 ZoomZoom8
> #75 Sglady
> #78 TideFan
> #80 FreeFaller
> #81 ee4308
> #82 FLdiesel
> #84 Crawfish
> #85 Theycallusthebreeze


*

BUT NOW.......THERE'S THIRTEEN (13)*


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Everyone! Well, we got Site#85. Not sure if it's a decent spot or not. As you all know, we didn't make this last one so we're not sure whether the spot is OK or not but at least it's ours! Have full intentions of making this next one. We certainly have time to prepare ourselves, that's for sure!


Hi, Tracy!
That site's fine!! I had site #83 and 81, last time, and had to move mid-ways, due to the scheduling of spaces (hard to get a site for over 2-3 nites, unless you book it way in advance!). I'll be on #75, down near the pond, and close to zoomzoom8's eternally flowing margamitas and pina coladas!! Yep, Trac, after 4 years of not one drop of alcohol, I had one of each, and MAN, are they GOOD!! Love his wife, Angela, and kids, Christian, and Calista, too!! In fact, I LOVE EVERYBODY, and can't wait to see everyone again, soon!!
Eugene, site #83 was taken before I made MY reservation, or I would have gone for it, probably. Somebody else beat us to it. You'll have to wait and see who your neighbors are!!








Glad to see you jumped on board, Tracy!








HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

14.......just one more, ties last, I mean this, years trip of 15.....

#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze


----------



## campingnut18

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW....14 and still more than 300 days to go.
this will be the best yet.

this post is now pinned to the top of the rally post.

hey leon , now that we have 14 campers. can you see if they will let you reserve the club
house for the week now???

darlene, did i see that you wanted to cook breakfast for the guys one morning????
thats is so nice of you...i cant wait... 
i will be the first on at the table..

welcome all the new people that signed on this past week.

lamar


----------



## andrhuxl

Hey All,

We are just picking up our new '07 26RLS this afternoon, and are very seriously considering driving down to Florida for the rally. Can any of you rally veterans fill me in on the costs of camping at Topsail. Any other comments would be great. We may make our reservation sometime today. I'll let you know ASAP.

Thanks

Sarg2505


----------



## zoomzoom8

First....WELCOME!!!!

Go here...

http://tinyurl.com/eldzb

To reserve you will need to create an account on Reserve America (it's free).

All the info you need is right there (stay away from 71).

Let us know if you have questions........we'd love to have ya along....


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> hey leon , now that we have 14 campers. can you see if they will let you reserve the club
> house for the week now???
> 
> lamar


Lamar, consider it done. With this much time I should be able to see what activities we can do in the local area like deep sea fishing, dinner cruises, para-sailing, jet skiing, etc.

Like Lamar, I would like to welcome all the new Outbackers who plan to attend this summer rally. I promise ya ll will not be disappointed in this rally. The last summer rally at Topsail was outstanding and next years rally at Topsail will be even better.

This is an invite to any Outbacker or SOB (some other brand), anywhere, you are welcome with open arms to come to the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. It is going to be to be fun in the sand and sun. But you need to be making your reservations now because site's at Topsail fill up quick, even 10 to 11 months out. So lets get those reservations booked *soon* as you can. These are the site's still availiable in what is called the "Horseshoe" which is Weeping Willow Lane. Site's 57, 58, 59, 61, 63, 67, 87, and 90. If you can't get one of these site's, the one's next to the "horseshoe" are just as good.

Lamar, can you edit your first post and put in a link to the Topsail web page and maybe keep a running list of the people who have made reservations also?

Leon


----------



## ARzark

Crawfish said:


> hey leon , now that we have 14 campers. can you see if they will let you reserve the club
> house for the week now???
> 
> lamar


Lamar, consider it done. With this much time I should be able to see what activities we can do in the local area like deep sea fishing, dinner cruises, para-sailing, jet skiing, etc.

Like Lamar, I would like to welcome all the new Outbackers who plan to attend this summer rally. I promise ya ll will not be disappointed in this rally. The last summer rally at Topsail was outstanding and next years rally at Topsail will be even better.

This is an invite to any Outbacker or SOB (some other brand), anywhere, you are welcome with open arms to come to the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. It is going to be to be fun in the sand and sun. But you need to be making your reservations now because site's at Topsail fill up quick, even 10 to 11 months out. So lets get those reservations booked *soon* as you can. These are the site's still availiable in what is called the "Horseshoe" which is Weeping Willow Lane. Site's 57, 58, 59, 61, 63, 67, 87, and 90. If you can't get one of these site's, the one's next to the "horseshoe" are just as good.

Lamar, can you edit your first post and put in a link to the Topsail web page and maybe keep a running list of the people who have made reservations also?

Leon








[/quote]















You Southeast Outbackers are GOOD! Oh man are you going to have a great rally!


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> hey leon , now that we have 14 campers. can you see if they will let you reserve the club
> house for the week now???
> 
> lamar


Lamar, consider it done. With this much time I should be able to see what activities we can do in the local area like deep sea fishing, dinner cruises, para-sailing, jet skiing, etc.

Leon








[/quote]
Hi, Leon!
I know the Lady Anderson, in PC does dinner cruises. Jet skiing??? I don't know, but I sure want to get on one again!! YIPPEE!!







Deep sea fishing??







I'm there. I don't think I should do the para-sailing.......uh......the parachute wouldn't have fun!!








At least, I've already got the $295.26 paid for the 7 nights, and I'll be saving up for gas, so I'll be able to enjoy it!! BTW, at PC, there's also a public pier that you pay to fish on, and it includes your license. It's WONDERFUL at night.........cool breeze/waves coming in, but it pales to compare to the one a little (?) further down the road at Mexico Beach! That's one of my favorite hang-outs at night!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

Lemur & I were talking about activities. We could plan some really simple inexpensive things too - if folks are interested like having a few theme days like kite day, sand castle/sculpture day, games at the beach like volleyball or frisbee (make this one later when the sun's going down), maybe some candy bar Bingo? Movie nite? Go-cart / putt-putt nite? Any other ideas? We might could also arrange a parents nite out and bring in pizza and have a movie for the kids - if we have enough brave volunteers. Even thought about having a scavenger hunt or field trip around the CG for the kids to keep them busy. I noticed on some of the boards that some times the park does tours of the area for birds, turtles and such - maybe we could ask them about that too.

I'd like to get a big flag or some kind of marker and put it on the beach so if we all want to gather, we can meet up here day or nite. We spend a lot of time at the beach and like to hang out with others.

What do ya think?

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Carmen!
That sounds like a great deal. I'm not complaining, as I definitely enjoyed Topsail, last year, along with doing things with everyone (Elmo's, etc.). I missed out going into the Italian place, as I flat out overslept from a nap, but would have loved to go there. Destin has grown up so much, that it was hard for me to find places, there. I tried to locate the restaurant people were at, but it was just too big!







I'm gonna pack an outside fan, this next time (in fact, I'm gonna put it in, when it gets outta the shop, so we can enjoy some outdoor time, PERIOD!). Plus, even tho I understand it doesn't help with the yellow flies, I'm gonna put on super-duper amounts of insect repellent. I'm hoping the breeze that will be down by the pond will help with those, rather than being stuck up between the trees, as they tend to stay in the wooded areas more.
Let me know if you need some help planning anything!!
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Lemur & I were talking about activities. We could plan some really simple inexpensive things too - if folks are interested like having a few theme days like kite day, sand castle/sculpture day, games at the beach like volleyball or frisbee (make this one later when the sun's going down), maybe some candy bar Bingo? Movie nite? Go-cart / putt-putt nite? Any other ideas? We might could also arrange a parents nite out and bring in pizza and have a movie for the kids - if we have enough brave volunteers. Even thought about having a scavenger hunt or field trip around the CG for the kids to keep them busy. I noticed on some of the boards that some times the park does tours of the area for birds, turtles and such - maybe we could ask them about that too.
> 
> I'd like to get a big flag or some kind of marker and put it on the beach so if we all want to gather, we can meet up here day or nite. We spend a lot of time at the beach and like to hang out with others.
> 
> What do ya think?
> 
> Carmen


Carmen those are some great ideas.







I like the part about spending time at the beach as a group. I think the last rally most people went to the beach in small groups, which there is nothing wrong with that, but as a big group thing it just sounds like more fun. I think the kids would love the scavenger hunt, but what about us adults?







We maybe would like a scavenger hunt for our selfs.







As far as the tours for birds, turtles and such, the park rangers put them on all the time. I will check on that the next time I am down there. I can see now this is going to be the best rally yet!









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

A scavenger hunt that is rewarded with margaritas and pina coladas? Pool our $$ and have a social nite?

C-


----------



## andrhuxl

Thanks to all that have personally emailed me. The DW and I just booked up site 90. So count us in on our first Outbackers Rally







. It will be quite a trip driving from MI, but I all ready can't wait!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Then there were 15......

#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## mountainlady56

sarg2505 said:


> A scavenger hunt that is rewarded with margaritas and pina coladas? Pool our $$ and have a social nite?
> 
> C-


Hi, and I'll just be a couple of doors down from the BARTENDER!!! WHOO-HOO!!! shy I hope I'll be able to tell our campers apart, if I get what I'm planning..........oh, yeah..........he has the palm tree!!








Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Happy Birthday ee4308 !!!!!









29 right???? sunny

I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Happy Birthday ee4308 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 right???? sunny
> 
> I hope you have a great day!!!


Zoom he is going to have more than a great day. Him and all his family from AZ are going to Topsail Hill for a week next week. They are really giving him a great birthday present. I know they all are going to have a great time.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EUGENE!!! I know with your family's help, you'll have a great one!! We all love ya!
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

"Him and *all  * his family from AZ are going to Topsail Hill for a week next week."

Are they all staying in his camper?









C-


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> "Are they all staying in his camper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


That would be a sight to see, all *ten* of them.







His family are staying in the cabins. They rented 4 of them. If yall have not seen the inside of those cabins yall are missing a treat. They are really nice. Two and three bedroom, with hardwood floors, screened in porch, full kitchen, living room, and two bath rooms. If somebody wanted to come to the rally and couldn't bring their camper, these cabins would be ideal.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> Happy Birthday ee4308 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 right???? sunny
> 
> I hope you have a great day!!!


zoom, Crawfish. Darlene & campingnut18,

Thanks for the birthday greetings. Had a great one! Little over the standard "29", but not by much. Leaving tomorrow morning for a week at Topsail and we are planning on a great trip. Be thinking about the Southeastern Outbackers and wishing all yall were here again also.


----------



## freefaller25

Eugene,



Dana, Tony, & boys


----------



## jjdmel

We just made reservations for site#58. It sounds like a great time. It's hard to plan something so far out so I hope our vacation schedules workout.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Then there were 18......

#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## freefaller25

jjdmel said:


> We just made reservations for site#58. It sounds like a great time. It's hard to plan something so far out so I hope our vacation schedules workout.


Welcome aboard! Good thing is if for some reason you have to cancel they only charge about $5 (I think).

Dana


----------



## campingnut18

welcome jjdmel.








where are you from?

ok were up to 16 now with a few still on the fence.
come on make your reservations now . you know you want to go.

all i can say is.... 
in january when you want to book a site and they are all gone.








dont come crying to me..


----------



## jjdmel

We're from south GA. We're counting the days to the rally already.


----------



## freefaller25

Hey I already out a Countdown ticker to this vacation on my website. And the kids are already asking how long it is until we go.









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard jjdmel. Glad yall can make it.







It is going to be a great rally. Like campingnut said, you better get your reservations now because trust me these site's will go fast. Come on everybody that is on the fence, you don't want to miss this rally. sunny

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I just checked ReserveAmerica and this is the site's still open on Weeping Willow, #61; #59; #57; and #87.
If you can not get a site on Weeping Willow them these site's are open on Pine Cone Way, which is right next to Weeping Willow, #41; #42; #44; #45; #47; and #48. These site's are going fast so let's get those reservations in soon.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

ok ok i got it. i need to book now. So I did. site 59 starting the 10th for 5 nights.


----------



## fl_diesel

sleecjr said:


> ok ok i got it. i need to book now. So I did. site 59 starting the 10th for 5 nights.


Lee and Amy,

You will be very glad you made the reservations--it is going to be a great time... We know the way if you need someone to follow! Like I-10 is difficult to find


----------



## Crawfish

sleecjr said:


> ok ok i got it. i need to book now. So I did. site 59 starting the 10th for 5 nights.


Welcome aboard Lee and Amy. I wasn't trying to push you in any way.







But like fl_diesel said, you will not be sorry you booked because this is going to be the biggest and best rally to date for the Southeastern Outbackers.







I just wish it was sooner, I can't wait.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

[/quote]
Welcome aboard Lee and Amy. I wasn't trying to push you in any way.








Leon








[/quote]

I know. You were just looking out for me to make sure i got a good site


----------



## uoutcampin2

Count us in! Just reserved site 61 from Saturday to Saturday.


----------



## Crawfish

sleecjr said:


> Welcome aboard Lee and Amy. I wasn't trying to push you in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. You were just looking out for me to make sure i got a good site
Click to expand...

There really isn't a bad site at Topsail,







well maybe #71 with the funny odor and some of the site's up front next to the ranger's station.







But we are always trying to look out for each other.









Welcome aboard uoutcampin2. I just posted this and had to come back and edit it after seeing yall had made your reservations. This is unbelievable. This rally is going to be so great. *Lamar* you are the wagon master of this one, but I will do any leg work for you if need be. Just let me know. It might take two wagon masters to handle this one.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Then there were 18......

#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## andrhuxl

This is going to be our first rally, and by the looks of it we picked a great one to attend!







I'm still a little apprehensive about pulling the Outback that far, but I'm sure as the year goes by and I get out with it more I won't have any issues about driving it down to Florida. We are really excited and are counting the days like everyone else.


----------



## tkeller37

See everyone there...we will be at site 87.


----------



## Reverie

sarg2505 said:


> This is going to be our first rally, and by the looks of it we picked a great one to attend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a little apprehensive about pulling the Outback that far, but I'm sure as the year goes by and I get out with it more I won't have any issues about driving it down to Florida. We are really excited and are counting the days like everyone else.


Just remember it is practically all downhill from Michigan. You won't believe how nice this place is. Just avoid Wal-Mart like the bubonic plague.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Then there were 19......

#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## mountainlady56

tkeller37 said:


> This is going to be our first rally, and by the looks of it we picked a great one to attend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a little apprehensive about pulling the Outback that far, but I'm sure as the year goes by and I get out with it more I won't have any issues about driving it down to Florida. We are really excited and are counting the days like everyone else.


Just remember it is practically all downhill from Michigan. You won't believe how nice this place is. Just avoid Wal-Mart like the bubonic plague.

Reverie
[/quote]
Hi, 
If he'll spring for airline tickets from Tallahassee, he can have a chaufferess (?).







Actually, you'll do fine. Find a couple of spots for overnight to keep from getting overtired, though!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Gang!!








I did a quick check, and we are down to two reservable sites: 57 and 71 (old stinky). There are 2 non-reservable sites (60 & 76) which I wonder if they would open up to us, as we're such a large group. Pretty scary, since we're 10 months away, and everything's almost booked for our circle!! Who'd a thunk it?








Me? I think it's great!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Just remember it is practically all downhill from Michigan. You won't believe how nice this place is. Just avoid Wal-Mart like the bubonic plague.

Reverie

nick , were you the one who made one to two trip a day to wally-world?
















I MADE IT ALL WEEK WITHOUT EVEN ONE TRIP TO THE BIG BLUE BOX..






























WELCOME TKELLER37. only 8 post and your in on our rally.
i think thats great.

yes,yes,yes only 3 sites open in our loop.
im not sure they would open up those two to us or not?

i feel sorry for the S.O.B'S that are near us.

lamar


----------



## oshields

That would be us! And they always say there's 1 SOB in every crowd.


----------



## campingnut18

oshields said:


> That would be us! And they always say there's 1 SOB in every crowd.


no..no..no.. your an OUTBACKER at heart.
we love the 'OSHIELDS....


----------



## tdvffjohn

campingnut18 said:


> That would be us! And they always say there's 1 SOB in every crowd.


no..no..no.. your an OUTBACKER at heart.
we love the 'OSHIELDS....









[/quote]

Relax........







..........S.ome....O..ther..B..rand









Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker, or the better way to put it......."friend"


----------



## Crawfish

Well everybody, I pulled my Outback back home today, got it parked and tucked in. My mother is doing great and I will be going Monday to pick her up and take her home, and boy let me tell you, she is ready to go home. I would like to thank everybody for their thoughts and prayers. I think I can tell you they were answered. All the doctors and nurses can not get over how well she has done. I just tell them once my mother sets her mind to do something she does it.

This rally is really taking off.







I got an email from Mr. C here on the site and he told me they have site #88 for 4 days and 3 nights. I was waiting for Mr. C. to post what site they had but I guess he is really busy right now. So Zoom it is up to 20 now.







I called Eugene and told him to reserve the club house for the whole week of the rally. I guess everybody knows ee4303 is spending this week at Topsail with his family. He called me back and told me we have it for the whole week.







He is also checking to see if the park rangers will put on a wildlife tour just for our group.









Leon


----------



## mjatalley

Leon,

So glad to hear that your Mother is doing so well.







I'm sure being able to go home will be great for her.

Looks like this is going to be a great rally - but doesn't look like we will be able to make this one









I'm still trying to find the time to post pics from Sequoyah - Hopefully this weekend









Happy Camping!!


----------



## campingnut18

now all we need is to rent one of those frozen drink machines...





































for the week maybe?









i talked to leon this week and he is so happy to have his mom back home.
and so are we...

lamar


----------



## Jambalaya

Hello all. We are soon to be new Outbackers but not new to Camping. The SE Ralley looks like great fun and it is close to home. We are close to being owners of an 07 26RS.

Looking forward to meeting yall.

Billy, Margaret, Katie and Will

Oh by the way, we will be on Site #63.

Looking forward to meeting yall.

Billy, Margaret, Katie and Will
[/quote]


----------



## freefaller25

Leon- I am so happy to hear your mom is better!!!

Billy, Margaret, Katie and Will I hope you can make it to the rally!!!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Hello all. We are soon to be new Outbackers but not new to Camping. The SE Ralley looks like great fun and it is close to home. We are close to being owners of an 07 26RS.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting yall.
> 
> Billy, Margaret, Katie and Will
> 
> Oh by the way, we will be on Site #63.


Welcome aboard Billy, Margaret, Katie and Will, glad to hear yall have a site.







It's going to be a great rally







. Now we are going to have to start numbering the Margaret's just like the Dave's.







There are now two Margaret's, mine and Jambalaya's.









Hey Zoom we are now up to 21 families and growing every day.







Who knows how big this rally is going to be.







This is unbelievable. If you do not have a site yet and all the site's on Weeping Willow are full lets start booking site's on Pine Cone Way, which is the next street over from Weeping Willow. I think there are plenty of site's left on that street.









I think Zoom's is going to need some help on this rally. He will have to find him an assistant(s) with another blender or two.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

21....wow









We may have 45 by next summer...................................


----------



## ARzark

You have done well my fellow Southeastern Outbacker friends!
A fantastic rally is at hand for you!

It is the quiet before the storm on the Western front, but don't fret my friends, 
the PNW rally secrets will soon be revealed









Sorry gang, just that silly smack talk coming out again. All in fun









Looks like you have one heck of a party about to get started


----------



## mountainlady56

Okay, everybody!!








Looks like I'm gonna be stirring up some kinda breakfast treats!!!














That's okay. Now, everybody jump on the Fall Rally, too. Let's not let it get set to the side, in the meantime! Sure don't need to miss a chance to have a great time with great friends!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

campingnut18 said:


> now all we need is to rent one of those frozen drink machines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the week maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


 Remind me closer to the trip. My buddy owns a company that rents those for partys ( Rollin Rita's ) I can say one thing about them. They look so easy and light. NOT! I had one for new years at my house. It was heavy, Very heavy. It took a bit to get it set up, but every one loved it. I had it next to by beer fridge!


----------



## Crawfish

sleecjr said:


> Remind me closer to the trip. My buddy owns a company that rents those for partys ( Rollin Rita's ) I can say one thing about them. They look so easy and light. NOT! I had one for new years at my house. It was heavy, Very heavy. It took a bit to get it set up, but every one loved it. I had it next to by beer fridge!


Lee that sounds great.







We will most likely need something like that. This rally is going to be the biggest yet for the Southeastern Outbackers.







We can set it up at Zoom's Cantina.







What do you think Zoom.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I have a friend that owns a couple of "Tropical Smoothie Cafes" in Fort Walton Beach. He has mobile equipment so I might be able to talk him into a loan or at least a rent for a nominal fee. During the summer his number one selling smoothie is a Pina Colada but for some reason they always ask him to leave about an inch of clear space at the top. I can't image what they would put in that empty space...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> I have a friend that owns a couple of "Tropical Smoothie Cafes" in Fort Walton Beach. He has mobile equipment so I might be able to talk him into a loan or at least a rent for a nominal fee. During the summer his number one selling smoothie is a Pina Colada but for some reason they always ask him to leave about an inch of clear space at the top. I can't image what they would put in that empty space...
> 
> Reverie


Hi, Nickerie!!
Whew!! If we could have a two-sided smoothie machine, we could have frozen ritas on the other side!!







Whatcha think about that???








Darlene


----------



## tkeller37

Just wanted to get an idea of kids ages that will be at the rally. We have two girls, 12 and 16 year old (or will be by then) Hoping others have kids of similiar age. If not, we usually allow them to bring friends. Anyone else?


----------



## campingnut18

HI TKELLER,
we have a son on most days is 11. 
most of the kids are from 5 to 13. a few that fall under the age of 5.
campingnut18


----------



## Crawfish

Maybe we can sweet talk Gordon into creating another web page with all the information on it like we had for the last summer rally.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

TKELLER,

Our boys will be 3 & 7.

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

If Weeping Willow is all booked up and you are looking for a site check out Pine Cone Way.







It is the right next to Weeping Willow. It sure would be nice to see nothing but Outbacks on Weeping Willow and Pine Cone Way.







There are around 300 sites in this park so if you can't get a site on those two streets just get one somewhere in the park. Trust me you do not want to miss this rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hello boys and girls.....I've been away at a crack, I mean track event this past weekend...I come back and you all have recruited 2 more!!! Welcome!!

I am messing with a new web page for this, but it's been put on hold with the start of school right around the corner...we have faculty coming back this week and students next...so...be patient with me.....

Then there were 21......

#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#63 Jambalaya
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#88 Mr. C
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## campingnut18

take your time gordon.
WE ONLY HAVE ABOUT 300 DAYS TO GO.
who knows in the next few weeks we may have 10 more.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> HI TKELLER,
> we have a son on most days is 11.
> most of the kids are from 5 to 13. a few that fall under the age of 5.
> campingnut18


BTW, 
One of the ones under the age of 5, is AJ, son of Mr. and Mrs. Tidefan!







We call him "sport model", but he's kinda like "road runner" or "sonic the hedge hog"..........he runs so fast his feet don't touch the ground.







We love him!








Darlene


----------



## andrhuxl

Our son will be about a year and a half by rally time


----------



## Doft

We have identical twin boys who will be 4 and a third boy who will almost be 2 by the time the rally roles around next summer.

Jim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! You guys have been busy while I was gone!

Between this rally, and the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally in Zion next July, we - to date- have 43 Outbackers represented!









And ten months to go!!! Think we can hit 100 between us?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish

With this much time before the rally, I thought I might bring up the question of rally shirts for this rally. I will head this up if everybody wants me to. If we decide on rally shirts, I think we should come up with our own design. With this many people attending, and more that have not jumped off the fence yet and booked, we should get a good price. What does everybody think.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> With this much time before the rally, I thought I might bring up the question of rally shirts for this rally. I will head this up if everybody wants me to. If we decide on rally shirts, I think we should come up with our own design. With this many people attending, and more that have not jumped off the fence yet and booked, we should get a good price. What does everybody think.
> 
> Leon


I think the T-shirts would be a great idea!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

yep, lets do the shirts again..

ok picture this....
gordon mixing drinks at his camper,palm tree lights on. (and his new tacky light we have for him)
and a long line of outbackers waiting in line for the next drink.
with the beach in the back ground..
maybe drop in that zebra sleeping in his chair.
aj in a racing car running the road,
darlene fixing the awning holes.

what do you think?
















ok someone draw this up ...

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Don't forget the sight of Lemur gagging and retching each morning as the sewage pump convieniently located next to his trailer, kicks on. How about a herd of kids riding their bikes around and around the campground like an Outbacker Biker gang, minus tattoos and attitude?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

It's too bad the other picture before had too many colors. I say K.I.S.S. - keep it simple. I had sketched an outline of a generic Outback and thought about the saying "Home is where you park the Outback" but maybe that doesn't fit for a rally. Keep it one or two colors whatever we choose? Leon, how bad is the picture from before in black & white? Can you send it to me?

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

I am sitting here in my daughter-in-laws hospital room on my son's laptop in Dallas, TX, and just wanted everyone to know we have a new baby granddaughther.







Born yesterday at 5:25 pm cst, weighted 8 pounds 1 ounce, and 22 inches long.







Both mother and daughter are doing great. Me and Margaret are already looking forward to taking her camping.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

WAY TO GO GRANDPARENTS..























yeah, bring her to topsail. im sure you will get lots of sleep.

enjoy every second with her you can.
next thing you know she will be getting married.

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I am sitting here in my daughter-in-laws hospital room on my son's laptop in Dallas, TX, and just wanted everyone to know we have a new baby granddaughther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born yesterday at 5:25 pm cst, weighted 8 pounds 1 ounce, and 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both mother and daughter are doing great. Me and Margaret are already looking forward to taking her camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Congrats Leon and Margaret!








Is this your first?

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

Crawfish said:


> I am sitting here in my daughter-in-laws hospital room on my son's laptop in Dallas, TX, and just wanted everyone to know we have a new baby granddaughther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born yesterday at 5:25 pm cst, weighted 8 pounds 1 ounce, and 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both mother and daughter are doing great. Me and Margaret are already looking forward to taking her camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


So, I am sitting here reading about the rally and this comes up and I think..........Does anyone care? And then I came back from the dark side forum and said Of Course we Do









Wonderful news and Congradulations to the entire family
















Already dreaming of taking the grandchild camping. The memories..................









John


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Congrats Leon and Margaret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first?
> 
> Bob


This is our third granddaughter.







We are still waiting on the grandson.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Bob
[/quote]

This is our third granddaughter.







We are still waiting on the grandson.









Leon








[/quote]

Congrats on the new granddaughter!







My parents have 4 grandsons and are still waiting on that granddaughter.

Dana


----------



## mjatalley

Congratulations Leon & Margaret.









My parents are just the opposite - all Grandsons - Looks like it will have to be the next generation for any girls.


----------



## Kenstand

Congrats Leon and Margaret.

And just like perfect Grandparents you are there on day 2 of the new baby's life to start the _Spoiling._


----------



## old_tidefan

Congrats on the newest addition to the family Crawfish


----------



## mountainlady56

This is our third granddaughter.







We are still waiting on the grandson.









Leon








[/quote]

Hope you have lots of kids to have that grandson!! Meantime, congratulations on the (I'm sure) beautiful new granddaughter. I can just see you and Margaret holding her and grinning from ear-to-ear!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Here's a rough draft preview.....

The link to the guest list *does not work yet* and I am still messing with colors......but.....

TopSail 2007

BTW.....77 is still open


----------



## freefaller25

Oooooo Lookin' good!









Dana


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
Tried to access the guest list, and it won't let me. I guess you haven't got that part set up, yet....it won't even give me the place to put in the password. Pics were great!! Glad you put







Ms. Calista







on the page.....she's so cute!! And the FOOD!! Oh, memories of that seafood.........







"Our guys" are great cooks on the grills........there's no denying that!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Ummm.... Darlene, have you been taking those pain meds again? or maybe trying to make Zoom's Pina Coladas? Gordon said: 
"The link to the guest list *does not work yet * and I am still messing with colors......but....."

Jus' kiddin.

p.s. Where did the talk about a t-shirt go? I WANNA A T-Shirt!









C-


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> p.s. Where did the talk about a t-shirt go? I WANNA A T-Shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


Let's get our heads together and figure out a good design. We need everybody's input.

Leon


----------



## Gilligan

Crawfish said:


> p.s. Where did the talk about a t-shirt go? I WANNA A T-Shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


Let's get our heads together and figure out a good design. We need everybody's input.

Leon








[/quote]

You could put my picture on it.









Gilligan


----------



## RizFam

Gilligan said:


> p.s. Where did the talk about a t-shirt go? I WANNA A T-Shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


Let's get our heads together and figure out a good design. We need everybody's input.

Leon








[/quote]

You could put my picture on it.









Gilligan
[/quote]


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,

Brian said he had such a good time catching the Redfish, cleaning it(?) and eating it, he wants go go again!
I personally liked the ALL YOU CAN EAT CRABFEST!

So we are in site 57 and we will be ready with the fishing poles!
We will bring a pole for A.J. as he will probably be ready by next year....

If Gilligan shows up, he can fix all my decals!

Outbackgeorgia
Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## andrhuxl

I'm not much of a seafood fan, but everytime I'm in Florida that is all I ever eat. It seems like I can never get enough. Lookin forward to some new tastes


----------



## Crawfish

outbackgeorgia said:


> I'm not much of a seafood fan, but everytime I'm in Florida that is all I ever eat. It seems like I can never get enough. Lookin forward to some new tastes


Sarg, you will not beleive all the seafood we ate this last time.







If it was seafood, we had it, and it was all great.







You will not be disappointed.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Ummm.... Darlene, have you been taking those pain meds again? or maybe trying to make Zoom's Pina Coladas? Gordon said:
> "The link to the guest list *does not work yet * and I am still messing with colors......but....."
> 
> Jus' kiddin.
> 
> p.s. Where did the talk about a t-shirt go? I WANNA A T-Shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


OMG, Carmen!!
I guess I was so excited to see the link, I just clicked on it and didn't read what Gordon wrote!!







SHAME ON ME!! Sorry, Gordon!!














No pain meds to blame, this time.








There's nothing I would like any better than one of Zoom's pina coladas, about now!! YUMMMMMY!!








After Jimmy talking all day long(!), it would be SO nice!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

22 !!! WOOHOO!!! Only 286 more days!

#57 Oubackgeorgia
#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#63 Jambalaya
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#88 Mr. C
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## Crawfish

OK,

The only site left on Weeping Willow is #71,







and we know nobody wants it. Soooo, site's on Pine Cone Way that are still open are, 41, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48.







When we fill all those up,







the site's on Bay Tree and Deer Moss Lane are all open. If you don't want to miss the *greatest Outback Rally in the whole nation*, you need to get your reservations now.







This place books up really fast.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> OK,
> 
> The only site left on Weeping Willow is #71,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we know nobody wants it. Soooo, site's on Pine Cone Way that are still open are, 41, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we fill all those up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the site's on Bay Tree and Deer Moss Lane are all open. If you don't want to miss the *greatest Outback Rally in the whole nation*, you need to get your reservations now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place books up really fast.
> 
> Leon


You are so understated, Leon. That is one of the many qualities I really appreciate about you...

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK boys and girls.......we are up and running. The main site is here.......

Summer Rally 2007

The password protected guest link now works as well with the same username and password info as before.

For you new folks comming to our little gathering........

I will PM you the username and password info.....BUT FIRST you must PM me the following to add to the guest list:

* A cell phone number
* The number of adults and their first names
* The number of children, their first names, and their ages
* The number of pets and their names and breed
* The date you plan to arrive and the date you plan on departing

For the rest of you, I moved the info over from the last rally. Please double check it and let me know of any changes I need to make as well as your depart dates.


----------



## Crawfish

Great job Gordon.







You are the man!









Me and Margaret are planning on departing on the 18th. One more thing, like we haven't asked to much already from you







, can you add some more pictures of the beach and park? I know I have some in one of my galleries. Man it is going to be a long wait on this one.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Great job on the webpage, Gordon!! The pics brought back lots of memories. I'm like Nick!! I can hardly wait for June to get here, and it's not even September, yet. Anybody want to do June in November/December??







Water might be a little cold, BUT, the fellowship would still be great!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Anybody want to do June in November/December??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water might be a little cold, BUT, the fellowship would still be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Hey Darlene,

Me and Margaret are planning on going down sometime in Sept, Oct, and Nov.







We are always looking for an excuse to go to Topsail.







I can not get enough of the place.







I love it.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Anybody want to do June in November/December??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water might be a little cold, BUT, the fellowship would still be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Hey Darlene,

Me and Margaret are planning on going down sometime in Sept, Oct, and Nov.







We are always looking for an excuse to go to Topsail.







I can not get enough of the place.







I love it.









Leon








[/quote]
Hi, Leon!
I'll definitely be going down in November, if not before. If not there, Mexico Beach, FL. I have to see if the CG, in Mexico Beach is still open. They're directly across the street from the beach.







Less crowded, etc. BUT, I did think the public beaches around Topsail were prettier.
Darlene


----------



## Doft

We are going to Topsail with the grandparents on September 15th for a 3-day weekend.
It'll be our first time at Topsail. We are really excited about it.

It wil also be the first time with 4 adults and 3 kids in te 23RS. That should be fun all by itself.









Jim


----------



## Crawfish

Doft said:


> We are going to Topsail with the grandparents on September 15th for a 3-day weekend.
> It'll be our first time at Topsail. We are really excited about it.
> 
> It wil also be the first time with 4 adults and 3 kids in te 23RS. That should be fun all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Jim yall are going to love it.







What site have you got in Sept. Me and Margaret are planning on a trip in Sept but don't know the dates yet. Might do some leg work for the '07 summer rally while we are down there.









Leon


----------



## Doft

Crawfish said:


> We are going to Topsail with the grandparents on September 15th for a 3-day weekend.
> It'll be our first time at Topsail. We are really excited about it.
> 
> It wil also be the first time with 4 adults and 3 kids in te 23RS. That should be fun all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Jim yall are going to love it.







What site have you got in Sept. Me and Margaret are planning on a trip in Sept but don't know the dates yet. Might do some leg work for the '07 summer rally while we are down there.









Leon








[/quote]
We've got site #65 for September - same one as we have for the June rally!


----------



## sleecjr

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK boys and girls.......we are up and running. The main site is here.......
> 
> Summer Rally 2007
> 
> The password protected guest link now works as well with the same username and password info as before.
> 
> For you new folks comming to our little gathering........
> 
> I will PM you the username and password info.....BUT FIRST you must PM me the following to add to the guest list:
> 
> * A cell phone number
> * The number of adults and their first names
> * The number of children, their first names, and their ages
> * The number of pets and their names and breed
> * The date you plan to arrive and the date you plan on departing
> 
> For the rest of you, I moved the info over from the last rally. Please double check it and let me know of any changes I need to make as well as your depart dates.


Cool. A rally site.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!

Site updated......

TopSail 2007 Info


----------



## tdvffjohn

Could you put a list of attendees (forum names) in this thread so we all can see and watch and wish


----------



## zoomzoom8

tdvffjohn said:


> Could you put a list of attendees (forum names) in this thread so we all can see and watch and wish


Here ya go....we keep the list pass worded due to phone numbers and child info we don't necessarily want published to the world. The list is kept on the first post in this tread as well.

#57 Oubackgeorgia
#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#63 Jambalaya
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#88 Mr. C
#90 Sarg2505


----------



## tdvffjohn

....Wow


----------



## zoomzoom8

tdvffjohn said:


> ....Wow


We're trying....

BTW....CONGRATS on that new beauty of a trailer!!! I sooooooo jealous.....I don't have the TV for it........yet.....


----------



## campingnut18

I've been updating the first page of this thread with the list of Outbackers (borrowed from Gordon) also.







But, who looks at the first page when we're 12 pages in? Ok, well maybe the newcomers.

C-


----------



## Crawfish

Doft said:


> We've got site #65 for September - same one as we have for the June rally!


Hey Jim,

DW has a three day weekend that weekend. We may try and come down. I have to check with DW first and see if we have anything going on. Will let you know.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

you stink crawfish........

















im sure the only site open will be 71...








lamar...


----------



## Doft

Sounds like the begining of a September mini-rally at Topsail!!










Jim


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> We've got site #65 for September - same one as we have for the June rally!


Hey Jim,

DW has a three day weekend that weekend. We may try and come down. I have to check with DW first and see if we have anything going on. Will let you know.

Leon








[/quote]
Which weekend is that?? I may can make it, too!!














We could caravan from Thomasville, Jim!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> you stink crawfish........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure the only site open will be 71...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar...


Beleive it or not, but site 71 is booked that weekend.







I kind of feel sorry for those folks.







There are 6 sites still open on the horseshoe for that weekend.







Take Thursday and Friday off Lamar and come on down and join us.
Jim I am going to talk to the DW tonight and see what she thinks about that weekend. Will let you know tomorrow. Darlene come on down (man I feel like Bob Barker on "Let's Make A Deal")







and join us if you can.







It is the weekend of the 15th.

Leon


----------



## Doft

Obvioulsy the folks in 71 don't have a great online community like we do









Darlene, Not sure about coming through Thomasville. I think that would add an hour or more to our trip and with the three little guys under 4. minimal trip time is important. But join us at Topsail if you can make it.

Jim


----------



## campingnut18

thanks leon, i would love to go.
but i will be on the left coast for 10 day that week.
my mission is to get kool aide for the next years rally at topsail.

lamar..


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> my mission is to get kool aide for the next years rally at topsail.
> 
> lamar..


I liked the kool aide Zoom fixed up last time.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Do we want a map with everybody's name on it for the web site like the one last June?







If so, I will work on it.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> my mission is to get kool aide for the next years rally at topsail.
> 
> lamar..


I liked the kool aide Zoom fixed up last time.









Leon








[/quote]
Make sure it's "Colorado Kool-Aid"!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

well darlene some peoples idea of a great camping trip is 
parking the motor home in the parking lot of the local holiday inn.

some people just dont get it. thats why i can still get most camp sites i want.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> well darlene some peoples idea of a great camping trip is
> parking the motor home in the parking lot of the local holiday inn.
> 
> some people just dont get it. thats why i can still get most camp sites i want.
> lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> well darlene some peoples idea of a great camping trip is
> parking the motor home in the parking lot of the local holiday inn.
> 
> some people just dont get it. thats why i can still get most camp sites i want.
> lamar


What's this about, Lamar? I'm like Crawfish...........















Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hey darlene, it was in response from your post..
a few back about your cousin not like ing the beach.

thats all....










Can you believe, as much time as my cousin spent in a bathing suit and at the beach, down there, Jimmy let it slip that we may be going down this month, and she said she DIDN'T care for the beach there??? Makes ya wonder....what was at that beach that she had to go 3-4 times/day, if she didn't like it?? 
Darlene 

and then i said...

well darlene some peoples idea of a great camping trip is 
parking the motor home in the parking lot of the local holiday inn.

some people just dont get it. thats why i can still get most camp sites i want.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> hey darlene, it was in response from your post..
> a few back about your cousin not like ing the beach.
> 
> thats all....


Oh OK, I see now.







You had me confused there for a minute. I am a little slow sometimes, I guess age has something to do with that.









Leon


----------



## tonka

Hello









We booked our site, finally. Number 48..... kinda, sorta outta the "Loop", but then that's the story of my life lately!









All of you had sooo much fun last year we didn't want to miss out this time. Hopefully our site isn't too far from all the fun!









Can't wait to see y'all there!!







Has anyone started a countdown yet?!

Mrs. Tonka


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> hey darlene, it was in response from your post..
> a few back about your cousin not like ing the beach.
> 
> thats all....


Oh OK, I see now.







You had me confused there for a minute. I am a little slow sometimes, I guess age has something to do with that.









Leon








[/quote]

You know Leon, memory is the _second_ thing to go.









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

tonka said:


> You know Leon, memory is the second thing to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


That is true Bob. My vision went screwy a few years back.









OK Bob, come on and sign on to the summer rally. You know you want to. Go ahead and get site #47 right next to tonka.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> You know Leon, memory is the second thing to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


That is true Bob. My vision went screwy a few years back.









OK Bob, come on and sign on to the summer rally. You know you want to. Go ahead and get site #47 right next to tonka.

Leon








[/quote]

Actually, I don't think vision is the first. I would tell you what the first is...but I forgot.









Aren't you saving site #47 for Gilligan?


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Aren't you saving site #47 for Gilligan?


We have a special site for Gilligan. The best site in the whole park for someone like him is #71.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

tonka said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We booked our site, finally. Number 48..... kinda, sorta outta the "Loop", but then that's the story of my life lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you had sooo much fun last year we didn't want to miss out this time. Hopefully our site isn't too far from all the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone started a countdown yet?!
> 
> Mrs. Tonka


Hi, Mrs. Tonka!!
Welcome aboard!! You DEFINITELY won't be left out of anything! Everyone's treated with open arms, and this is one of the best bunch of people you'll ever meet!!








BTW, where in GA are you from?
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

tonka said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We booked our site, finally. Number 48.....Has anyone started a countdown yet?!
> 
> Mrs. Tonka


23!!! Welcome

#48 Tonka
#57 Oubackgeorgia
#58 jjdmel
#59 sleecjr
#61 uoutcampin2
#62 Reverie
#63 Jambalaya
#64 CampingNut18
#65 Doft
#66 O'Sheilds
#68 Dreamtimers
#70 Geodebro
#73 ZoomZoom8
#75 Sglady
#78 TideFan
#80 FreeFaller
#81 ee4308
#82 FLdiesel
#84 Crawfish
#85 TheyCallUsTheBreeze
#87 tkeller37
#88 Mr. C
#90 Sarg2505

Countdown is here:

TopSail 2007 Rally


----------



## Reverie

Hot dog(s), Tonka and company are coming to Florida! We look forward to you beging there. Bring lots of sunscreen...

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

This rally really took of in a hurry!! They still have some scattered sites available for this period as of tonight: #51-56; #49; #47; #44-45; #40-42; #35-38. Feel sure they won't last long. A good reason why:


----------



## tonka

Hi, Mrs. Tonka!!

BTW, where in GA are you from?
Darlene








[/quote]

Well..... we where in Ellenwood, GA, just south of Atlanta about 30 mins, sorta near McDonough (Campinnut). But I guess I need to change our sig line.









We now live in Otto, NC, yeppers, we're TARHILLS!! Otto is right next door to Franklin, NC about 10 miles over the GA state line in the western NC part of the mountains. Its beautiful here and we love it!!









Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## mountainlady56

tonka said:


> We now live in Otto, NC, yeppers, we're TARHILLS!! Otto is right next door to Franklin, NC about 10 miles over the GA state line in the western NC part of the mountains. Its beautiful here and we love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie (Mrs. T)


Hi, Julie!
That IS beautiful country up there!! 
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Darlene: Tonka Dave is the one with the two spoiled dogs - that have better manners than most kids. Ya know on the end of the Outback row at Logan's Ld'g - kinda near us (and you).

Darlene, Darlene, Darlene - what is this I hear about 31'??? You're killing me here. Lamar is chomping at the bit for one of these. And, I might just be tempted if we had the right T.V.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry Darlene. You know how it is when someone gets a new Outback. I have to tell someone, and I just happen to be talking to Lamar on the phone yesterday and couldn't resist.









I don't think it will be long until Carmen tells Lamar, "let's do it", and upgrade themselves.







Carmen you know you want it. Go ahead and get it. You only live once, so why not live it in a 31RQS.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Wow! Congrats Darlene!! That's one mighty big ship you got there!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Wow! Congrats Darlene!! That's one mighty big ship you got there!!!


Thanks, everyone. I knew I wanted one, when I saw Gordon's!! Had never seen one before, and when I first bought a TT, the GMC Sierra surely wouldn't have pulled that thing! We're enjoying it SO much. Leon's right, Carmen!! Hit Lemur up for one!!







He'll be very happy over it.
Gordon, when you meet Jimmy, you'll know why I need that "mighty big ship".........he's all over it!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

F.Y.I. 
CARMEN is the one who cant keep a secret.
















i would love to have that camper, but will need another job to pay for it
and the new truck..

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

Um, it's in Darlene's signature line (that's not a secret).

Let's see why the hesitation .... new tow vehicle required = $25-$40 and Sydney 31' = $25-$30.







I think we'll definitely need to sit on an egg and see if it will hatch .... some money!!! $$$$ But, we will take donations? 'Cause I really do want one
















Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

We'll make you guys the package deal.......just waiting on the Nissan/Toyota Diesel...soon.......grasshopper....soon.....


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Let's see why the hesitation .... new tow vehicle required = $25-$40 and Sydney 31' = $25-$30.
> 
> Carmen


What hesitation, at those prices we could go into business buying and reselling them.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Um, it's in Darlene's signature line (that's not a secret).
> 
> Let's see why the hesitation .... new tow vehicle required = $25-$40 and Sydney 31' = $25-$30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll definitely need to sit on an egg and see if it will hatch .... some money!!! $$$$ But, we will take donations? 'Cause I really do want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


Yep, Carmen,
I put it in my signature line to see if anyone noticed, but nobody did, apparently. Depending on the tow vehicle, you're right on the money, as well as on the Sydney. If Crawfish wants to go in the business of buying/reselling, he best get "Gilligan" to get him some factory-direct prices, if he plans to make a profit. Maybe he's just planning on doing it as a public service.








The trades on both helped decrease the amount of taxes paid (7%), so that was a help, plus the dealer threw in some extras, including labor, on both TT & TV. Besides, that's about all I can enjoy in life, being disabled, so I said "forget it, that's what I want", and I bought it. Now, to finish paying for both!















Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> :new tow vehicle required = $25-$40 and Sydney 31' = $25-$30.
> Carmen


Yep, Carmen,
If Crawfish wants to go in the business of buying/reselling, he best get "Gilligan" to get him some factory-direct prices, if he plans to make a profit. 
[/quote]

I was going be the prices Carmen was stating.







We all could get rich buying them at that price.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

silly man








$25-$40*K* & $25-$30*K *
















Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay boys and girls, you have done an EXCELLENT job getting me your info for the guest list.....however we have some folks that have not chimed in........

* FLdiesel
* tkeller37
* MR. C

I need a Cell number, number and names of the adults attending, number and name and age of the children attending, number name and breed of any pets coming along, arrival date and depart date.

As soon as I get this info i will PM you the info to get into the password protected Guest List.

Guest list updated this am....

TopSail June 2007 Info


----------



## Reverie

Gordon,

Bad news about diesel availability for both the Titan and the new Tundra. It looks like it will be '08 or later before they are available. In the Titan's case I'm reading configuration issues (particularly the connection between the engine and the rest of the driveline). In the Tundra's case, Toyota wants to launch the gasser first and then configure parts of the Indiana plant to pump out diesels.

It's all just rumors, I just repeat them.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Bad news about diesel availability for both the Titan and the new Tundra. It looks like it will be '08 or later before they are available. In the Titan's case I'm reading configuration issues (particularly the connection between the engine and the rest of the driveline). In the Tundra's case, Toyota wants to launch the gasser first and then configure parts of the Indiana plant to pump out diesels.
> 
> It's all just rumors, I just repeat them.
> 
> Reverie


Story of my life......."sniff"


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Bad news about diesel availability for both the Titan and the new Tundra. It looks like it will be '08 or later before they are available. In the Titan's case I'm reading configuration issues (particularly the connection between the engine and the rest of the driveline). In the Tundra's case, Toyota wants to launch the gasser first and then configure parts of the Indiana plant to pump out diesels.
> 
> It's all just rumors, I just repeat them.
> 
> Reverie


Any truth to the rumor that Toyota is going to jump into bed with Cummins?

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Nissan and Toyota were both talking to them at one point......

I would imagine that if Ghosen gets in bed with GM, Nissan may see the Duramax/Allison(sp) set up.......that would be nice.....


----------



## Reverie

My understanding is that Cummins is still a Chrysler partner BUT they can be convinced. They do build a terrific engine. The GM motors are from Isuzu so fitting them into a Nissan would be interesting since Nissan and Isuzu are direct competitors in overseas markets. Still I caution everyone this is pure speculation. I wouldn't be surprised to find Chrysler deciding to shoehorn Mercedes diesels into Dodge trucks and waving "bye-bye" to Cummings. Is there a tristar emblem in Dodge's future?

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> My understanding is that Cummins is still a Chrysler partner BUT they can be convinced. They do build a terrific engine. The GM motors are from Isuzu so fitting them into a Nissan would be interesting since Nissan and Isuzu are direct competitors in overseas markets. Still I caution everyone this is pure speculation. I wouldn't be surprised to find Chrysler deciding to shoehorn Mercedes diesels into Dodge trucks and waving "bye-bye" to Cummings. Is there a tristar emblem in Dodge's future?
> 
> Reverie


Let's hope not, Reverie! I surely don't want my truck to become "OBSOLETE"!!!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hey all you southeastern folks.
lamar here.
















im out on the west coast makking our kool aid run.
if i get lost in mexico , dont come looking for me..

maybe we should do a rally out here.
it's a great place.


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> im out on the west coast making our kool aid run.
> if i get lost in mexico , dont come looking for me..


If you get lost, me, Nick, and Gordon will come looking for you.







We will start somewhere around Cancun and work our way west, up the coast.







We will take our time so as not to miss any town with good margarita's.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

We require "proof" you were actually in Mexico. How about 90 proof?

Have fun and don't drink the water!

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> im out on the west coast making our kool aid run.
> if i get lost in mexico , dont come looking for me..


If you get lost, me, Nick, and Gordon will come looking for you.







We will start somewhere around Cancun and work our way west, up the coast.







We will take our time so as not to miss any town with good margarita's.









Leon








[/quote]

Uh, Leon!
Howsabout we start off with a cruise to the Carribean, then work our way over to Mexico and start that search for him!!







That'd give Lemur PLENTY of time to try to buy his car that got stolen.....er, lost, I mean, back from the police.............oh, I think they call it a "reward" instead of buying it back, though. 
Seriously, Lemur, you better be careful down there, and travel with friends! Make it back safely!















Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Ok fellow Outbackers!

My dear wife and I have decided to take the plunge.

We just reserved site #47 for the rally. This will be our first rally and we are really looking forward to it!

I will make all the appropriate emails to forward our information.

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Dan and family.







You will not be disappointed, I promise. This is the only second annual Southeastern Summer Rally at Topsail and we have 24 families reserved so far.







This is to great. It is going to be the biggest and best Southeastern rally to date.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Dan,

Glad that you will be joining us. We had a really great time there at the last rally and it looks like this one will be even bigger than that one. We actually were scheduled to leave on Saturday but were having such a good time we stayed an extra night (had to move sites but had an army of Outbackers helping us get re-set up and we were camping again







)


----------



## 3LEES

Thanks for the welcome Leon!

This will also be our first trip to this part of Florida. We have been all through our state except for the panhandle.

We are really looking forward to meeting some of our fellow Outbackers.

Let's see...

Today is Oct 1st.

Only 250 more days!









Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Dan I think everybody is counting this one down.







Yall are going to love Topsail. It is one beautiful campground. They say it is the jewel of Florida's state parks, and I can believe it.







I was told a couple of weeks ago that Florida gave Topsail 4 million $$$ this year just for that park.







I don't see how they can improve it to be any better than it is now. Just send your info to ZoomZoom and he will email you the password. Again welcome

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> Dan I think everybody is counting this one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are going to love Topsail. It is one beautiful campground. They say it is the jewel of Florida's state parks, and I can believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told a couple of weeks ago that Florida gave Topsail 4 million $$$ this year just for that park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how they can improve it to be any better than it is now. Just send your info to ZoomZoom and he will email you the password. Again welcome
> 
> Leon


Free Wi-Fi Everywhere!!! 
















Dave

Now lets see.... What kind of Wi-Fi card should I get???

Decisions, Decisions

P.S.

Welcome 3Lees

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

Dreamtimers said:


> Dan I think everybody is counting this one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are going to love Topsail. It is one beautiful campground. They say it is the jewel of Florida's state parks, and I can believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told a couple of weeks ago that Florida gave Topsail 4 million $$$ this year just for that park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how they can improve it to be any better than it is now. Just send your info to ZoomZoom and he will email you the password. Again welcome
> 
> Leon


Free Wi-Fi Everywhere!!! 
















Dave

Now lets see.... Hhat kind of Wi-Fi card should I get???

Decisions, Decisions

P.S.

Welcome 3Lees

Dave
[/quote]

Is that true? My laptop is already wi-fi ready!


----------



## mountainlady56

Welcome aboard, 3LEES!! Glad to see you made that plunge!! You won't be sory.







You even managed to bypass the unlucky site!!
Glad to see you found yourself, Tidefan!! Where have you 3 been?? Been missing reports on what "sport model" has been up to!!







How's Mrs. Tidefan?
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

welcome dan, 
glad to see you have booked for the week.
we had so much fun last year.
we have a few more things planned for this trip. so keep an eye on this post 
sometime in january for more info.

if topsail get wireless we will never see nick that week.
if that happens we wont have anyone to pick on when he get sunburn and looks like a zebra...









darlene you wont hear from tidefan until after football season ...

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Dreamtimers said:


> Free Wi-Fi Everywhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave


I stand corrected Dave.







There is something they can improve.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> darlene you wont hear from tidefan until after football season ...
> 
> lamar


Poor Mrs. Tidefan!!







She has my deepest sympathies. Another football widow!!















Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

Free Wi Fi would be nice!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> darlene you wont hear from tidefan until after football season ...
> 
> lamar


Poor Mrs. Tidefan!!







She has my deepest sympathies. Another football widow!!















Darlene








[/quote]

Knowing Jamie, I am pretty sure she goes with Ernie to the games.







I don't think Jamie will let Ernie use the Outback on a trip without her.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

too bad they have to mix pleasure with pain

PLEASURE- CAMPING IN AN OUTBACK..









pain - of watching an alabama game..


----------



## freefaller25

campingnut18 said:


> too bad they have to mix pleasure with pain
> 
> PLEASURE- CAMPING IN AN OUTBACK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pain - of watching an alabama game..


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> pain - of watching an alabama game..


It is very painful.
















Leon


----------



## Kenstand

Uh-hum .. Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Kenstand said:


> Uh-hum .. Go Buckeyes!!!


Yea Ken, those Buckeyes are really good this year.







They should go all the way. The championship game I would like to see would be Ohio and Notre Dame, with Ohio beating the pants off of them Irishmen.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

campingnut18 said:


> too bad they have to mix pleasure with pain
> 
> PLEASURE- CAMPING IN AN OUTBACK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pain - of watching an alabama game..


Not too painful. Zoom taught me a thing or 2 while at Topsail







.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi All!!!.......









I've been away at a track event, just to come back to yet another add on!! Welcome 3LEES!!

WooHoo, 24 now!!

TopSail Info



tidefan said:


> too bad they have to mix pleasure with pain
> 
> PLEASURE- CAMPING IN AN OUTBACK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pain - of watching an alabama game..


Not too painful. Zoom taught me a thing or 2 while at Topsail







.....
[/quote]

Oh my....that could be any number of things......

Hey Darlene.......did I see you towing south around 2:00 this past friday just out side of atlanta???? If not there is a twin to your setup out there running around. I saw it on my way to Savannah.


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey Darlene.......did I see you towing south around 2:00 this past friday just out side of atlanta???? If not there is a twin to your setup out there running around. I saw it on my way to Savannah.


OK!







Finally, a true "Outbackers" Outback siting!!! I left Ellijay, GA (Doll Mountain) that morning, and that would have been me and Jimmy tootling down the road. Traffic was backed up I-575, unbelievably, from Canton to I-75, then another back-up after a short distance on I-75 South. You saw us as we re-entered reality from a whole WEEK in fantasyland (i.e. beautiful, peaceful wilderness). 
TAKE CARE!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

i need to update our cell phone list.

if you want to be added. im me your info.
the info will only be sent to the ones who want to be added..

if not ,good luck getting a site close to the group.









so far i have..
Outbackers.com cell phone list

CAMPINGNUT18 ...Lamar..xxxxxxx
CRAWFISH..........Leon xxxxxxx
Margaret ..xxxxxxxxx
EE4308......... Eugene xxxxxxxx
TONKA......... Dave xxxxxxxx
MOM30075.... Roy /donna...xxxxxxxx
REVERIE....... Nick..xxxxxxxx 
ZOOMZOOM... Gordon xxxxxxxx
Angela ..xxxxxxxx


----------



## zoomzoom8

I think a lot of those numbers are also on the guest list.


----------



## Crawfish

Here is a picture of the park with all the names so far. I would like to have to update this several more times.


















Leon


----------



## campingnut18

GREAT JOB LEON.
what? no-one wants site 71......
come on, whats wrong with you people...

lamar











Crawfish said:


> Here is a picture of the park with all the names so far. I would like to have to update this several more times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Very nice Leon!


----------



## mountainlady56

Great job, Leon!!
I sure feel sorry for the "some other brand" people that are between all us OBers!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Ok fellow Outbackers - I have updated the first post in this thread to have the link to ZoomZoom's organized private list. Hey, I'm old and I can't find it half the time and Gordon's done a great job with pulling all the info together. If anyone out there hasn't e-mailed him, please do so.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!! Only 240 more days!!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

HEY GORDON, 
a little bird told me you will be 41 tomorrow.....















it's not so bad being 41.









i wont be on tomorrow i will be camping, so....











































FROM ALL OF US...

tommy and i will have a drink in your honor. 
lamar









:


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> HEY GORDON,
> a little bird told me you will be 41 tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not so bad being 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be on tomorrow i will be camping, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM ALL OF US...
> 
> tommy and i will have a drink in your honor.
> lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Little bird huh???

Well, thanks...y'all have fun this weekend.....see ya in two weeks!


----------



## freefaller25

Have a Happy Birthday Gordon!!!

The Durfees


----------



## mountainlady56

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GORDON!!















41's not bad at all..........just wait til you hit 50!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon









Like they say 41 is not a bad year. If only I could call back age 41, and know then what I know now.









Hope you have a great day. We will all have a drink with you in a couple of weeks.









What day are you coming in at Hard Labor?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Angela and I are already going over inventory for the Summer Rally....I know, I know.......

Anyway I have a request......seems the adult delight of choice for the week, at least last year, was the low, low calorie (yeah right) colada's......this year, just with the group we had, we went through a touch over five gallons of rum (holy crap..you lushes...) 2.5 of normal and 2.5 of coconut (I forget how many pitchers that was now). So in honor of the official adult beverage of the summer rally, with the group we have going so far, I'm figuring ten gallons this time (got you all hooked, now to get the newbies...just one cup.....







). So, how do you all feel about all involved bringing a bottle of each to keep the supply up? IF we have any left at the end of the week, I can do a class or two on making these things and you can take home what you have left and go at it. We will suppy all the ice cream, cherries, secret mix, and banana's (I can buy them all in big bulk). I am also in search of a LARGE industrial blender.....

just a thought.......

WOOHOO!!! Only 232 more days!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Angela and I are already going over inventory for the Summer Rally....I know, I know.......
> 
> Anyway I have a request......seems the adult delight of choice for the week, at least last year, was the low, low calorie coloda's......this year, just with the group we had, we went through a touch over five gallons of rum (holy crap..you lushes...) 2.5 of normal and 2.5 of coconut. With the group we have going so far, I'm figuring ten gallons this time (got you all hooked, now to get the newbies...just one cup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, how do you all feel about all involved bringing a bottle of each to keep the supply up? If we have any left at the end of the week, I can do a class or two on making these things and you can take home what you have left and go at it. We will suppy all the ice cream, cherries, secret mix, and banana's. I am also in search of a LARGE industrial blender.....
> 
> just a thought.......
> 
> WOOHOO!!! Only 232 more days!!!!


Hi, Gordon!
It's not right for you to supply all the other ingredients, even with us supplying alcohol. Let's face it, you went through a MAJOR amount of ingredients besides the rum. Hi, I know you're a rich dude







(which that's probably news to you!







), but everyone should help shoulder their part. I know we went through some major amount of margamitas, too, and I buy the brand you had (premix), and it's not cheap, either!! What brand/size bottle of rum do you suggest everybody bring? I'm not that familiar with rum. I'm more a Beefeater's gin, Jose Quervo tequila person. Instead of everybody buying ice cream, etc., I think we should all throw in say $5 each toward the ingredients towards the "inert ingredients". Hi, we want to keep our bartender happy!!














Oh, didn't you see the post, earlier, where someone was trying to get one of those big mixing machines, like they do Parrot Ice in? I think it was scleejr.
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

I'm not much of a drinker, but I am willing to partake in your blender delight. My wife says she'll be there with bells on!









Now comes the $64,000.000.00 dollar question (inflation). What brand of rum to you suggest? The only brand I know off the top of my head is Bacardi.

I also agree with Darlene. You should not have to shoulder all the expense of the "ingredients". Either let us know what you need, or let us donate to the cause.

Right now I'm kinda envious of the Otter Lake folks. Then I checked the weather and reality set in!









Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> I'm not much of a drinker........


LOL...that's what Darlene stated.....she's now a regular.....


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon consider it done. I have the same question as Dan, what name brand of rum?







Can you just post a list of all the ingredients with name brands and that way we will know what to bring.







Why don't we bring all the ingredients and we can treat Gordon and Angela this time. How does that sound to everybody. In return Gordon can show us how to make them.

I had to read back a few post and it was "Sleecjr" and "Reverie" who said they could get hands on one of those frozen drink machines.







Gordon, do you think one of those would work? If not, we could just line up several blenders.

*For the people who have not signed up yet, there are still plenty of site's available. It doesn't matter if you are not on the same street as everybody else, just as long as you are there.







You sure don't want to miss out on this rally, because it is going to be the best rally ever held anywhere and I mean anywhere.







So come on and sign on while you can. It's going to be fun in the sun.




























*

Leon


----------



## Reverie

For those of you that have not consumed one of ZoomZoom's Pina Coladas you don't know what you are missing. Wow! If I lived next door to Gordon I would have had to have had a liver transplant by now...

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

I can just see it now...

I drink a couple of Gordon's splendid frozens...

Spend the rest of the evening sleeping on the lounge chair!


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> I can just see it now...
> 
> I drink a couple of Gordon's splendid frozens...
> 
> Spend the rest of the evening sleeping on the lounge chair!


That's what vacations are for..........


----------



## freefaller25

Mmmmmmmmmm......Gordon's Pina Coladas are so GOOD! I can't wait!









Dana


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> I'm not much of a drinker........


LOL...that's what Darlene stated.....she's now a regular.....








[/quote]

Umm.......Gordon,
That WAS the first drink I had in about four years, for real!! I just don't drink by myself, and don't go to alot of social events. You DID notice that, after about 1/2 the pina colada (which, actually, I never cared for before.....you're a great bartender!), I was talking about "margamitas", which I'll never live down.








I could actually feel myself weaving as I walked to valiantly try to unhook/setup my camper.





















I was thankful cuz was there for the help, even though it was her first time!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ingredients:

Ice
White Rum - Any brand will do
Coconut Rum - I think there are only two or three companies making this. Again, any brand will do
Banana (gotta be ripe...green makes it bitter)
Cherries and Cherry Juice
Secret Mix








Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Mix to taste...enjoy.....









Nutritional Value: Are you kidding???


----------



## campingnut18

i know what the Secret Mix is....









oh wait ,
that was before i had 6 drinks with gordan.
















maybe i should write things down next time before we start.

lamar


----------



## Chasgirl

The park looks wonderful! Is one area "better" than another? There are several spots available (not including 57-91 of course) and I'm not sure where to stay







; #31-#39 look nice because they are close to a pond. And by the way, what was wrong with #71? Just curious.


----------



## campingnut18

Most all spots are nice. Try to stay away from the front office - kinda a ride thru' and not as private. #71 was our site last year and there is a sewer cap for the whole park here and ever so often = yikes smelly!!

Join us if you can. We have a great time.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Jana said:


> I'm not sure where to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; #31-#39 look nice because they are close to a pond.


Hi Jana,

Site's 31-39 next to the pond are really nice site's and you are not far from the club house where most of the group get togethers will take place. The reason we always try to get on the horseshoe is it is a little closer to the tran station that goes to beach.







Just grab you one of those site's (31-39) or we have two Outbackers on site's 47 and 48 on Pine Cone Way.







It doesn't matter where you are at, it's going to be a great rally.














And also I want to add you to the map.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Hi Jana!

We would be pleased if you join us at Topsail.

A quick search of the campground shows that of all the lakeside sites, only #35 is available. Most of the other sites on that loop are open.

There are three sites available on Pine Cone Way, #'s 41, 42, and 45.

Go ahead and make the plunge! My DW and I did. This will be our first rally.

We hope to see you at Topsail!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!!

Only 229 more days!!!.....









TopSail 2007 Info


----------



## old_tidefan

Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in a while and thought I would catch up and say hi. Can't wait until Topsail! Although I'm not so sure how we'll manage with a 6 week old? We'll have to figure that one out. I know A.J. is looking forward to it. The "beach campground" is his favorite. I think he is ready for something different than the "football camping". Btw, Darlene, I saw your quote below:

"Poor Mrs. Tidefan!! She has my deepest sympathies. Another football widow!! 
Darlene"

Ha ha. Ernie would rather stay home and watch it on TV. I make HIM go.







See you all soon!

Jamie


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in a while and thought I would catch up and say hi. Can't wait until Topsail! Although I'm not so sure how we'll manage with a 6 week old? We'll have to figure that one out. I know A.J. is looking forward to it. The "beach campground" is his favorite. I think he is ready for something different than the "football camping". Btw, Darlene, I saw your quote below:
> 
> "Poor Mrs. Tidefan!! She has my deepest sympathies. Another football widow!!
> Darlene"
> 
> Ha ha. Ernie would rather stay home and watch it on TV. I make HIM go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Jamie


Hi, Jamie!!
Glad to see you post, and great to know you enjoy football games. I enjoy going to games, myself, but haven't been this year. I just go to the local high school games. 
As far as a 6 week old??? Just let old "Aunt Darlene" at him/her!! You know the heat/sun and I don't agree. I'll be more than glad to help you out with the baby, during the day, so you can enjoy some MUCH DESERVED time for yourself!!
Ernie told me you were expecting another package from the stork! Congratulations on this!! He also said you've been worshiping the porcelain gods (the toilet), during this pregnancy. I hope this has passed. Give Ernie a hug and keep one for yourself!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

tidefan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in a while and thought I would catch up and say hi. Can't wait until Topsail! Although I'm not so sure how we'll manage with a 6 week old? We'll have to figure that one out. I know A.J. is looking forward to it. The "beach campground" is his favorite. I think he is ready for something different than the "football camping". Btw, Darlene, I saw your quote below:
> 
> "Poor Mrs. Tidefan!! She has my deepest sympathies. Another football widow!!
> Darlene"
> 
> Ha ha. Ernie would rather stay home and watch it on TV. I make HIM go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Jamie


Congrats Ernie, Jamie, & AJ!









Dana


----------



## old_tidefan

Thanks. Darlene. Can't help but notice the "during the day" quote. Ha ha, why, you don't want to keep a 6 week old during the night?







I can already picture the night time drama inside a 25' or so trailer with a baby (for a week). Yes, the sickness has passed- thank goodness!

Thanks for the congrats too, Dana! 
Jamie


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> Thanks. Darlene. Can't help but notice the "during the day" quote. Ha ha, why, you don't want to keep a 6 week old during the night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can already picture the night time drama inside a 25' or so trailer with a baby (for a week). Yes, the sickness has passed- thank goodness!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats too, Dana!
> Jamie


Hi, Jamie!
Don't worry! I'll keep her at night, too. I love babies.







I'll just get a guard-rail to go on the other side of my queen bed!! Done deal!!







Or, if you want, we'll just trade TTs for the week. AJ will love the bunkroom!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

I've added a banner to my sig to help get the word out to our brother Outbackers.

We would not want them to miss out!

Dan


----------



## tkeller37

Lots of activity since we last checked in. We are really looking forward to great rally (and our first). Just let us know how we can contribute.


----------



## mountainlady56

tkeller37 said:


> Lots of activity since we last checked in. We are really looking forward to great rally (and our first). Just let us know how we can contribute.


Hi, tkeller37,
Glad to see you're getting enthusiastic about the rally!! It's something to get excited about!!








Things will kinda fall in place, as we get nearer, with a sign-up sheet for who brings what, etc. In the meantime, just look forward to great fellowship for a WHOLE week, and an awesome family time!!







BTW, we're all one big happy family, when we're together!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> I've added a banner to my sig to help get the word out to our brother Outbackers.
> 
> We would not want them to miss out!
> 
> Dan


Dan that looks great. Great idea. Hope you don't mine if some of us borrow it. 
I think we may have a few more jumping in after we told them about it at the fall rally.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Leon,

The banner is there for anyone and everyone to use. And great job on recruiting at the fall rally.

We should have Topsail pretty well loaded with Outbacks next June!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!! Only 221 more days!!!


----------



## campingnut18

We've talked them into it from the great comarderie this past weekend at Hard Labor Crk. Our non-Outbacker friends, Cathy & Ron in the Gear Box have made reservations for this gathering in site #42 if you want to add them to the list.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!! 25!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in a while and thought I would catch up and say hi. Can't wait until Topsail! Although I'm not so sure how we'll manage with a 6 week old? We'll have to figure that one out. I know A.J. is looking forward to it. The "beach campground" is his favorite.
> Jamie


Congrads on the future Southeastern Outbacker. I know AJ will teach him or her all there is to know about going 90 mph.







We are going to try and make it up that way real soon. Ernie has told me the state park up there is really nice during the winter.







Tell Ernie to slow down a little, he is working way to hard.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Welcome Gear Box!!

Rally Site Updated......25 confirmed......there are 18 more spots open.......surely we can get ten more.......geez, I'm gonna need a bit more Rum this time......









TopSail 2007 Info


----------



## mountainlady56

Gordon,
You probably have to change that back to 24. Tracy, "Theycallusthebreeze" has her rig up for sale. She and Ray have decided to "get out of the business".








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> Gordon,
> You probably have to change that back to 24. Tracy, "Theycallusthebreeze" has her rig up for sale. She and Ray have decided to "get out of the business".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Say it isn't so.........You know, Topsail has some really nice cabins........


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, check under the "for sale" portion of the forum, and it was there, last night! I offered to let them stay with me, anytime, and maybe they'll take me up on it.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome GearBox to the greatest rally in the whole nation. You are guaranteed a good time.









I think we need to keep "theycallusthebreeze" on the list in case they do not sell their trailer and decide to come.







I don't want them to think we are counting them out this early.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Updated map.










Leon


----------



## mom30075

You can add the Hancocks. We are in site 45. All of Weeping WIllow is booked. If anyone on Weeping Willow cancels let me know and I'll move.

Roy may be going back to school, if he does, he'll drive us down on Friday 8th, go home Monday AM, then come back Friday the 15th.

Can I catch a few rides to Walmart or Groc store during the week if needed?
THanks,
Donna

PS, any 15-17 yr old teenagers in this rally?


----------



## campingnut18

glad you can make the rally donna.
i think were still up to 26 campers this trip.

i cant wait.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Donna,

As the official "Wal-Mart Goer" for the Robinson family you are more than welcome to accompany me on my daily trips to "hell on earth", aka Destin Wal Mart. In fact, I would appreciate it if someone else could witness the carnage and I would no longer be solely responsible for reporting the horrors of a visit to Wally-World. Someday I'm going to snap and start pelting other shoppers with my wife's giant shopping lists.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Mom30075,

I just noticed "theycallusthebreeeze" is selling their Outback.
Send them a PM to see of they are still going to 
Topsail.

Brian will be 14 by Topsail, he caught a big Redfish last year.

See you there!

Dave

OKOKOK,

So I didn't read all the new posts!
I hope breeze forgives the vultures, but a site won't last long around here.
Auction anyone?

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Donna and Roy.







It's going to be the best rally yet.







I have added yall to the map. We need about 10 or 12 more before all the site's are gone, so hurry up everybody and sign on for this great rally.
































The blue site's are the ones we have reserved so far. I thought it might be a little easier to see where everybody is.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Donna,
> 
> As the official "Wal-Mart Goer" for the Robinson family you are more than welcome to accompany me on my daily trips to "hell on earth", aka Destin Wal Mart. In fact, I would appreciate it if someone else could witness the carnage and I would no longer be solely responsible for reporting the horrors of a visit to Wally-World. Someday I'm going to snap and start pelting other shoppers with my wife's giant shopping lists.
> 
> Reverie


Poor Nickerie!!
Tell ya what.....Donna and I will give you the "day off", and be your personal shopper for one of the days. How's about that??







Donna, I'll be glad to give you a ride anywhere you want, too. Wonder how much Nickerie would pay for a WEEK'S worth of Walmart free days??








Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

I'm still learnin' here.

For those of you who added the banner to your signature line, try doing it again. I just made the banner a clickable link to the Topsail State Park web site. Should'a done that the first time!

Did I hear mention of someone catchin' a big redfish last year?? Be still my heart!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

OK Dan, color me dumb, but I have tried to copy your link and I can not get it to work.







How about helping we out please.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

ok gang, add one more to the list.....








bruce & mary cooper will be in site 108 for the week.

27 now ????

they were the new outbackers who camped below us .
who just happen to camp the same weekend as the rally.

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> ok gang, add one more to the list.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruce & mary cooper will be in site 108 for the week.
> 
> 27 now ????
> 
> they were the new outbackers who camped below us .
> who just happen to camp the same weekend as the rally.
> 
> lamar


Sweet!


----------



## cjharrol

sgalady said:


> Well, check under the "for sale" portion of the forum, and it was there, last night! I offered to let them stay with me, anytime, and maybe they'll take me up on it.
> Darlene










- From Gearbox: We had a great time too! Thank you - we look forward to Topsail. We felt like part of a family.








Cathy


----------



## zoomzoom8

Cathy Harrold said:


> Well, check under the "for sale" portion of the forum, and it was there, last night! I offered to let them stay with me, anytime, and maybe they'll take me up on it.
> Darlene










- From Gearbox: We had a great time too! Thank you - we look forward to Topsail. We felt like part of a family.








Cathy
[/quote]

Look! we have a new username!!! Welcome Cathy Harrold!! I'll change it on the guest list shortly


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi All!!!

Site Updated!

TopSail 6/2007 Info


----------



## mom30075

Reverie said:


> Donna,
> 
> As the official "Wal-Mart Goer" for the Robinson family you are more than welcome to accompany me on my daily trips to "hell on earth", aka Destin Wal Mart. In fact, I would appreciate it if someone else could witness the carnage and I would no longer be solely responsible for reporting the horrors of a visit to Wally-World. Someday I'm going to snap and start pelting other shoppers with my wife's giant shopping lists.
> 
> Reverie


OH YES, I remember this CRAZY store. I thought I was going to go mad while in there the day before July 4th. Roy went once and we he got back he said, "NEVER AGAIN" I was told it is the busiest walmart in the WORLD. 
Donna

[quote name='outbackgeorgia' date='Nov 1 2006, 06:37 PM' post='164809']
Mom30075,

I just noticed "theycallusthebreeeze" is selling their Outback.
Send them a PM to see of they are still going to 
Topsail.

Brian will be 14 by Topsail, he caught a big Redfish last year.

See you there!

DAVE,
Do you think Brian would want to go on one of the Destin Deep Sea Fishing Party boats? Matt (16) alawys wants to go. 
Donna

some how my 2 seperate reply posts are on the same post???
Don't know how, sorry for the confusion
donna


----------



## campingnut18

i'll go with anyone who want to deep sea fish.

no matter what i take/drink or eat ,
all i can do is stand at the back of the boat and chum....








so with me you will catch fish..

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Ok gang, I'm still learnin'! (where did I hear that before???)









Seems that you just can't copy the banner as is. Here are instructions for how I made the banner a clickable link:

I opened My Controls and selected Edit Signature. I then highlighted the area of my signature that contains just the banner. I selected the icon on the tool bar "Insert Link" and clicked.

I then entered in the window the web page address of Topsail:

http://www.floridastateparks.org/topsailhill/default.cfm

I hit enter and saved my changes to the signature line.

I tried this on a hunch, and was pleasantly surprised when it actually worked!

As the saying goes...even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then...









Dan


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Ok gang, I'm still learnin'! (where did I hear that before???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you just can't copy the banner as is. Here are instructions for how I made the banner a clickable link:
> 
> I opened My Controls and selected Edit Signature. I then highlighted the area of my signature that contains just the banner. I selected the icon on the tool bar "Insert Link" and clicked.
> 
> I then entered in the window the web page address of Topsail:
> 
> http://www.floridastateparks.org/topsailhill/default.cfm
> 
> I hit enter and saved my changes to the signature line.
> 
> I tried this on a hunch, and was pleasantly surprised when it actually worked!
> 
> As the saying goes...even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


If I can do it, anybody can do it. I am not very computer savvy.









Let's everybody get this banner on their sig and advertise this thing.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Check out skippershe's tiki bar thread. Clicky Here

I think the challenge has been put out for the Southeastern Outbackers to come up with something like this for Topsail.
Gordon, I think it would go well with your lighted palm tree and flamingos.









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> i'll go with anyone who want to deep sea fish.
> 
> no matter what i take/drink or eat ,
> all i can do is stand at the back of the boat and chum....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with me you will catch fish..
> 
> lamar


Uh, Lamar,
I'd hate for you to have to do that.







I hope that my oldest son, Michael, 22, will be going with us for that trip. If so, he's very responsible, drives and loves to go deepsea fishing. I'm sure he'd be glad to escort the boys.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Check out skippershe's tiki bar thread. Clicky Here
> 
> I think the challenge has been put out for the Southeastern Outbackers to come up with something like this for Topsail.
> Gordon, I think it would go well with your lighted palm tree and flamingos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


I think we can come up with something very noteworthy. You know how us Southeasterns are, Hank sung it with pride, "We can survive". Hey that rhymes, maybe I should start writing songs.







What do you think Gordon. Want us to take on the challenge. They will be rallying a couple of weeks after us so we will have to keep this under warps until they are back from there rally.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

mom30075 said:


> Mom30075,
> 
> I just noticed "theycallusthebreeeze" is selling their Outback.
> Send them a PM to see of they are still going to
> Topsail.
> 
> Brian will be 14 by Topsail, he caught a big Redfish last year.
> 
> See you there!
> 
> DAVE,
> Do you think Brian would want to go on one of the Destin Deep Sea Fishing Party boats? Matt (16) alawys wants to go.
> Donna
> 
> some how my 2 seperate reply posts are on the same post???
> Don't know how, sorry for the confusion
> donna


Donna,

I am sure Brian (and his Dad-me) would love to go put on a fishing boat!
Count us in, maybe we can get some recommendations for a day trip.
BTW, Reverie, Linda had the same impression of her W-M trip last year...

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Dave, 
Good to know you'll accompany the boys on the fishing trip. I'm not sure Michael's gonna be able to go or not, but I'm hoping. Course, I bragged about Michael's being very responsible, but I happened to recall that he went out on a charter boat when waves were supposed to be 10' high. All I can say is........here's his sign:








I would volunteer to go, but I got motion-sickness on a cruise ship.......course it WAS very high waves, and many of the other passengers were turning green, too!!
I agree about the Walmart, in Destin. I searched for about an HOUR before I found the stupid RV toilet paper, and a few other things I needed!! It's very disorganized, and very crowded. 
Darlene


----------



## Doft

sgalady said:


> I agree about the Walmart, in Destin. I searched for about an HOUR before I found the stupid RV toilet paper, and a few other things I needed!! It's very disorganized, and very crowded.
> Darlene


We went to the Walmart in Destin when we were at Topsail in September and it looked like they might be remodeling it. A big section in the back of the store was completely empty (we're talking no shelves, no merchandise). They were also adding a McDonalds inside.

- Amy


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!

Only 208 more days!!!


----------



## campingnut18

So how many campers do we have for this outing now? (I lost count).









Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> So how many campers do we have for this outing now? (I lost count).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


By the count on Zoom Zoom's page, we have 27 campers. 
Only time will tell how many by the rally time...









dave


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> ok gang, add one more to the list.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruce & mary cooper will be in site 108 for the week.
> 
> 27 now ????
> 
> they were the new outbackers who camped below us .
> who just happen to camp the same weekend as the rally.
> 
> lamar


I missed this post!








This is great! Welcome aboard Bruce and Mary. Maybe we can have some sing along's at night.







Maybe Ernie can bring his guitar also.







How about it Ernie?

Leon


----------



## Reverie

And I can bring a tuba. Just think, tropical music on a tuba...

Reverie

PS: Think I'll stick to a kazoo since I don't actually know how to play a tuba.


----------



## ctater66

We will be joining ya'll there. Can't get near the group, but will be on site 29. Can't wait to meet you all. Never been on any kinda of rally, just usually been by ourselves. Can't wait, I think my kids will love it.


----------



## 3LEES

ctater66 said:


> We will be joining ya'll there. Can't get near the group, but will be on site 29. Can't wait to meet you all. Never been on any kinda of rally, just usually been by ourselves. Can't wait, I think my kids will love it.


Welcome to the Rally ctater66 family! Site 29 is not that far from us (site 47) nor is it that far from most of the of Outbackers.

This is our first rally and we are looking forward to it!

So gang...how many families do we have now?? 29??

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

ctater66 said:


> We will be joining ya'll there. Can't get near the group, but will be on site 29. Can't wait to meet you all. Never been on any kinda of rally, just usually been by ourselves. Can't wait, I think my kids will love it.


Welcome to the "Best Summer Rally in the Whole U.S." I know you and your kids will love it.














What you need to do is PM your information, names of all attendee's and the age's of your children, to Zoomzoom8 and he will email you back the login and password to our web site.







Again welcome and glad to have y'all aboard.









Dan I think ctater66 will make it 28, but I am sure there will be more. Come on Jana and get your reservations in before it is to late.


















Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!! !!! 28 now!!

Link Updated:

TopSail June 07 Info

Welcome ctater!!!!

Only 205 more days!


----------



## campingnut18

welcome ctater66,








glad to see you makeing the best rally on outbackers.

campingnut18


----------



## mountainlady56

Welcome, ctater!!








You and your family are really gonna love this week of fun and fellowship!! There are plenty of kids close to your oldest kids age, and they'll have a blast!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

I just checked the availability of site's for the period of 9 - 16 Jun 2007. There are a total of 41 sites still open in the whole park for this period.







These sites will not last to much longer so lets get your reservations in ASAP.







You do not want to miss the best rally in the whole U.S for 2007.
















Leon


----------



## mom30075

ctater66 said:


> We will be joining ya'll there. Can't get near the group, but will be on site 29. Can't wait to meet you all. Never been on any kinda of rally, just usually been by ourselves. Can't wait, I think my kids will love it.


Welcome,
The kids always have a great time with a group. We have a 7 year old boy and live in Roswell, GA.
Donna


----------



## 3LEES

Hey gang,

The Moderators thought that my signature line was a little to large, and asked me to make it smaller. Since I am basically a novice at how this forum works, I had to plod along until I stubbled upon some solution.

The long and the short of it is I have deleted the original image of the banner from my album and have now uploaded a smaller version to replace it. Those of you who have also placed the banner in your signature line will now have to enter a new location for the new image.

What I did was first copy the address of the image from the properties portion of the right click menu. I then went to My Controls and clicked on Edit Signature. The old address is relatively easy to find and I simply highlighted the old address and pasted the new address over it.

If you have any trouble, PM me and I'll see if I can help.

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks Dan. Got my sig updated.









Leon


----------



## andrhuxl

Wow, I haven't been here for awhile and the rally has almost doubled in size. GREAT!!!


----------



## Reverie

Some interesting comparisons with last year's Summer Rally planning:

1. First Post for the Rally:
2006: Nov 1, 2005 2006: First Post
2007: Jul 24, 2006 2007: First Post

2. Six Confirmed Participants:
2006: Nov 22, 2005 6 Confirmed Participants
2007: Jul 25, 2006 6 Confirmed Participants

3. Ten Confirmed Participants:
2006: Jan 16, 2006 10 Confirmed Participants
2007: Jul 26, 2006 10 Confirmed Participants

4. 100th Post about the Rally:
2006: Feb 9, 2006 100th Post 2006
2007: Aug 9, 2006 100th Post 2007

5. Crawfish's Reconnoitering of TopSail

6. First Map of Locations With Names Attached:
2006: Mar 20, 2006
2007: Oct 10, 2006

7. First Mention of Site 72's "Special Feature"

8. First Mention of Tropical Storm Alberto

9. First Post FROM the Rally

10. First Post AFTER the Rally (With Awards)

OK, what does this all mean? Nothing much. I just enjoyed reviewing last year and dreaming of next year.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Good job Nick. Brought back memories of that great rally. Can't wait for the next one. Me, DW, DD, and GD's going down to Destin today to do some early Christmas shopping at the huge outlet mall today. Wish I could take the Outback with us and stay for a few days. The weather down there is almost perfect, high 60's during the day and high 50's at night.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> Good job Nick. Brought back memories of that great rally. Can't wait for the next one. Me, DW, DD, and GD's going down to Destin today to do some early Christmas shopping at the huge outlet mall today. Wish I could take the Outback with us and stay for a few days. The weather down there is almost perfect, high 60's during the day and high 50's at night.
> 
> Leon


I had forgetten about AJ locking us out of the trailer until I re-read the post....But I did remember that I wasn't able to wiggle in under the couch


----------



## Crawfish

I would like to take this moment to wish all of the Southeastern Outbackers a very happy and thankful Thanksgiving. I am so thankful for just being a part of this great group. We have had a lot of memorable rallies and camping experiences together this past year. We have meet a lot of very good people while camping this year and look forward to meeting a lot more next year. I want to thank all of you for allowing me and DW to be part of it.

I would also like the wish a happy Thanksgiving to Outbackers.com as a whole. Have a good Thanksgiving and don't eat to much, but if you do just loosen that belt a little and enjoy. Let's all be thankful for what we have.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

same thing goes from me too leon.
we have met more friends here and at rallys .
its has been the best camping year for us.
we cant wait for all of the 2007 rallys.
we wish you all the best and many,many camping days in 07 rain free.

see you at the next rally, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I though I would post a few of the things and places to go to if for some reason you get tired of the beach.

For the kids here are a few things you can take them to.
























Here are the websites for these places.

Big Kahuna's

The Track

Gulfarium

For the whole family, here are a few things to do.

























Here are their websites

Boogie's Water Sports
Gilligan's Water Sports
AJ's Water Sports

If those hamburger's and sandwich's get old, here is a website for good seafood restaurants in Destin.










Destin Dining Guide

If you like off shore fishing you could not find a better place.










Here is some of the charter boat fishing websites

Inshore Anglers Charters
Destin Charter Boat Website

And for the whole vacation guide go to these websites

Destin/Fort Walton Vacation Guide

Vaction Guide Book

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Leon, I think you left one out...










Just hanging out at Zoom2s

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

What was I thinking?









And that looks like one of Zoom's house drinks.









Leon


----------



## dojumccoy

Hi to all from SC. 
We just booked site #27. This is our first rally and it sounds like a lot of fun. 
We went camping at Topsail last Dec. and loved the place. We are turning down a trip to Disney to go to the rally instead. This sounds much more relaxing and a whole like cheaper. The boys will have to wait another year for Disney. Actually they are looking forward to going back to Topsail and this time getting to go swimming.
See you in June,
The McCoys


----------



## mountainlady56

Welcome, McCoys!!
You won't be sorry!! Great fun, fellowship and plenty to eat/drink!! Beautiful beaches, too!! Look forward to meeting you!! There's lots of kids for yours to play with, of all ages!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome dojumccoy to the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally.







I know it must have been a tough decision to make, but I think you have made a wise one.







It is going to be fun in the sun for a whole week.














I have added you to the map as you can see. Just PM or email ZoomZoom with your family info (Names, ages of children, pets and their names, and how long you will be attending) and he will email you back the login and password for the rally website. Glad yall will be able to make it. If you have any questions just ask on the rally thread or PM either Campingnut18 or me.










Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome McCoys!

First welcome to the best forum on the web!

And also welcome to the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!

This will also be our first rally and we are really looking forward to it.

This will make 30 families ( I think ).

And as far as I know, there are no Hatfields registered. Yet.









Sorry, I couldn't resist.









We'll see you in June!

Dan


----------



## kywoman

Howdy
I just booked site #56 for the rally. What do I do next. We are really looking forward to meeting everyone and having fun in the sun.
Stephanie


----------



## Crawfish

Kywoman welcome to the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally.







All you have to do now is either PM or email ZoomZoom with your family info (names, ages of children, type of pet (if you have one) and its name, and the dates you will be attending). He will then send you the login and password to the rally website.







Yall are going to really have a good time at this rally, I promise.














I have added you name to the map and welcome aboard. If you should have any questions either PM Campingnut18 or me and we will be glad to answer them.










Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Question!!! Has ANYONE heard from Tracy or Ray (theycallusthebreeze)?? It's nothing to do with anyone wanting their spot at Topsail or anything, but I'm just concerned. Tracy and I really hit it off, she's invited me to come up and visit her, and I've e-mailed her 2-3 times since she listed her OB for sale, and gotten no response. If anyone's heard from her or Ray, PLEASE let me know. I'm getting a little (or more than a little) concerned.
Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!! 30 now!!!!










Topsail June 07 Info


----------



## Crawfish

I just checked for available sites at Topsail and there is only 22 out of 170 sites left.







So everybody who has not booked yet you better do it soon. Those 22 sites will not last long.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

WHOO-HOO!!







We've got family #31!!! They'll be on site #107!! They don't have a "handle" yet, but their names are Gene and Janet. Gene has just retired and is my cousin







, and Janet is his lovely wife. They have just ventured out and bought a 34' Four Winds Hurricane!!!! I just talked Janet into booking tonight, so this is hot off the press!! 
Those sites ARE filling up, and all of them are back in the rectangular area, now, past where the main group is staying.
They have a beautiful, "slightly pampered"







dog that rules the roost, too!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Darlene.







Those last few sites are going to go quick. If you are on the fence, it is time to jump off and book your site.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Just a reminder as to what you're gonna be missing if you don't sign up now!! Great times and great memories to be made!!
http://www.geralds.net/SOR62007/TopSail%20...16,%202007.html
Very few sites left!!
See ya, wouldn't want to be ya, if you miss out!!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie

19 degrees right now... In Atlanta! Well, at least it doesn't get this cold very often.

Come on Summer!

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> 19 degrees right now... In Atlanta! Well, at least it doesn't get this cold very often.
> 
> Come on Summer!
> 
> Reverie


Nick, you got that right!
We are showing 14 right now (~6:00AM). It is always colder out here in the wilds of Cherokee County.


----------



## freefaller25

It is 11 degrees here in Jackson, TN! I think we had another record low last night. BURR!







Just makes us dream of TopSail!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

It got down to 23 here in LA (Lower Alabama).







Not use to this kind of weather. Me, DW, and grand kids are planning to go to Topsail on the 13th.







The weather is looking a little better. Highs in the mid 60's and lows in the mid to low 50's. Hope the weather man is right.









Leon


----------



## Kenstand

Only 8 degrees in Ohio this morning but it actually feels better than yesterday's breezy 25.

I wish I was Topsailing soon. Have a great weekend Leon.


----------



## Crawfish

Ken, there is always an open invite to yall at any Southeastern rally.







Sure wish yall could make the summer rally next year. Go ahead and book a site and come on down and join us. I know everybody would be tickled to see yall again.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!

Rally Info updated

*31 !!*

TopSail 6/2007 Info










Only 183 more days!!!!

SWEET!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

HEY FIRST TIMERS..........I need some info......help me to help you.........

First, if you have signed up but have not contacted me concerning the log in info to get to the guest list page, please do so. PM me baby.....

Second, if you have not contacted me with you family info please do so. I need:

* # of adults and their first names
* # of children and their first names and the age they will be come June 07
* # of pets and their names and breed
* Cell number(s) - optional *(see note below)
* Date arriving at TopSail and departing
* If you have an SOB (some other brand), please let me know the make/model

*Due to my paranoia about internet phishing for names, phone numbers, children info, etc., the guest list is password protected at two levels. The only folks that can access this info are the folks signed up for this event and one of the Outbackers.com moderators.

*** For you folks making the trek from far away places, the Camping World in Dothan, Ala (just north of the FL border) has water and power hookup for six to ten campers. Last year they allowed us to stay the night Friday. Yes, we ended up spending bunches of $'s there as well, damn them...... A little closer to the event time, Crawfish will confirm with them that it is alright for us to do this again. Saturday am, everyone met there to finish the journey. On the way home a couple of us stopped for the night at a park on a lake in mid GA (Lake Eufaula) that had full hookups. We'd love to have all you new folks (and the regulars for that matter) join us for the extra nights and to enjoy one last taste of the official adult sweet nectar of the summer rally.

This is gonna be GREAT!! WOOHOO!!!

Sign up NOW...only 20 more sites available!!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Uhhh Zooom,

Lake Eufala, the one with all the water that Lake Lanier doesn't have!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## zoomzoom8

Got it! Added that to the post....thanks!


----------



## Crawfish

OK you two, let's get the spelling right, it's "Eufaula".







I have been told the name comes from the Indian tribe that lived in the area. An adult Indian told a younger Indian that if he gets to close to the edge, "you falla" in the water. So they named the town "Eufaula".







I don't know if it is true or not but it is a good story. It is a really good place to camp. Yall can count me in on this "after the summer rally Lake Eufaula mini rally".









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK father....it's fixed......


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK father....it's fixed......


Mr. Gordon!! You are TOO funny!!







Mr. Crawfish was just giving us a lesson in history!!








If he really likes history, he'll enjoy meeting my oldest son at this rally!! He's a history major and has actually uncovered facts that his teachers didn't know, and they actually documented it on his report card!!








Me?? I hated history, but my oldest son has taught me an appreciation of it.........you know the old saying.....if you can't beat them, join them.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

oh I'm aware of the history lesson, and welcome them. I was just having a flashback......


----------



## jjdmel

And then there were 30 (if my count is right)! Because of my husband's work schedule, we won't be able to make the rally after all. I just cancelled our reservations for site 58 so if anyone wants to change sites, now is a good time. The whole family is very disappointed. I can't imagine seeing that many Outbacks and Outbackers at one place. 
Julie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Maybe the next one!


----------



## jjdmel

I hope so!


----------



## zoomzoom8

We'll each have an adult beverage in your missed presence honor at least once (OK maybe four or five times) each day...


----------



## mountainlady56

jjdmel said:


> And then there were 30 (if my count is right)! Because of my husband's work schedule, we won't be able to make the rally after all. I just cancelled our reservations for site 58 so if anyone wants to change sites, now is a good time. The whole family is very disappointed. I can't imagine seeing that many Outbacks and Outbackers at one place.
> Julie


Julie,
Thanks for the heads-up on the site!! We will surely miss you, but my cousin and his wife were stuck WAY back on 107, and this will be their first rally with their motorhome. They were able to secure your former site.







As Gordon said, we'll have a drink in your honor......maybe two, three, four, etc. Maybe I'll get to meet you at another rally!!
Darlene


----------



## FraTra

Found a lot of pics of Topsail campground and sites. It looks like they nicest CG I have ever seen.

I was talking to the wife about trying to go for the rally, do any GA members ever caravan? Anyone have a good route from Atlanta area to Destin?


----------



## 3LEES

FraTra said:


> Found a lot of pics of Topsail campground and sites. It looks like they nicest CG I have ever seen.
> 
> I was talking to the wife about trying to go for the rally, do any GA members ever caravan? Anyone have a good route from Atlanta area to Destin?


I can't speak for the Georgia members regarding caravaning. However, we hope you can make it to the rally!

We're not trying to pressure you, but the sites are almost totally booked for that week. If you really would like to attend, then you should book TODAY. You can always cancel later if your plans change.

Hope to see you there!

Dan


----------



## ee4308

FraTra said:


> Found a lot of pics of Topsail campground and sites. It looks like they nicest CG I have ever seen.
> 
> I was talking to the wife about trying to go for the rally, do any GA members ever caravan? Anyone have a good route from Atlanta area to Destin?


Fra Tra,

Topsail is a great campground. We have several GA outbackers that caravan. Last trip we met them at Camping World in Dothan and then went on down to Topsail. Campingnut 18, Reverie, and W4DRR are some that come from around Atlanta. I am sure they will give you a shout. Here is a link to some of my Topsail pics. Looking forward to seeing you at the rally.









*TOPSAIL HILL*


----------



## zoomzoom8

We come through Atlanta as well. We go through on Friday and end up hooking up at the camping world in Dothan to spend the night and maybe have dinner with Mr. and Mrs. Crawfish. Then come Saturday the rest of the troops show up and we all caravan the rest of the way down. It's quite a site.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

FraTra

We will be coming down from Alpharetta (Milton).
I believe last year we came down via Columbus.
It was a really easy drive, all downhill!

We have not set exact times to leave yet, schedule is not quite firmed up.
We would welcome anyone from the Atlanta area to join us.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish

jjdmel said:


> And then there were 30 (if my count is right)! Because of my husband's work schedule, we won't be able to make the rally after all. I just cancelled our reservations for site 58 so if anyone wants to change sites, now is a good time. The whole family is very disappointed. I can't imagine seeing that many Outbacks and Outbackers at one place.
> Julie


Julie, we are so sorry yall are not going to be able to make it.







Tell DH to tell his boss that he can work from Topsail viva computer.







At the last summer rally, there were a few people who done some work from Topsail.









Go ahead and start planning for the 2008 summer rally at Topsail, and we will see you there, *if not before at another rally. *



FraTra said:


> Found a lot of pics of Topsail campground and sites. It looks like they nicest CG I have ever seen.
> 
> I was talking to the wife about trying to go for the rally, do any GA members ever caravan? Anyone have a good route from Atlanta area to Destin?


FraTra, pictures are nice, but the real thing if breathtaking. You will not believe it if you don't come see it. So hurry up and make your reservation before they are all gone. If you can't get a site close to us just get one anywhere in the park, just as long as you are there. Come on and join us for the best week of fun in the sun your family will ever have.







Hope to see you there.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

CampingNut and I met up just below Atlanta and convoyed to Dothan. We picked up some more people along the way. I would be happy to hook up with you around Atlanta if you would like. We get an early start and make stops along the way but we would love to have you.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Yep we met on I-85 at the Newnan exit I believe. It's really pretty fun to caravan. We'll definitely have to do it again with the walkie talkie bit. Which part of GA will ye be haulin from? We're on the southside. Reverie and OutbackGA on the north.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

FraTra,

Everyone is expecting you to be there now......so you might as well get signed up like, today.....


----------



## FraTra

Thanks for all the replies. We live on the east side of Atlanta about 35 miles out. We would prob go down I20 west to 85 south and take the best route.


----------



## Crawfish

FraTra said:


> Thanks for all the replies. We live on the east side of Atlanta about 35 miles out. We would prob go down I20 west to 85 south and take the best route.


If you take that route, when you get to Montgomery, AL take Hwy 231 South all the way to Dothan. If you would like to leave on Friday, a few Outbackers are planning on staying over night in the Emerald Coast RV/Camping World parking lot in Dothan. They have electric and water hookups and they let you stay free of charge. Emerald Coast RV is on Hwy 231 South in Dothan, you can't miss it. I live about 20 miles north of Dothan. Me and DW will meet all the early ones and take them out to eat on Friday night. The next day more Outbackers meet at Camping World and we all convoy from there to TopSail. You are more than welcome to join us if you want.

But most important, get you reservation before all the sites are gone.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Ok FraTra. You know the route, you know that we will welcome you with open arms. Sounds to me like it's time to make those reservations!

As of today at 7:32PM EST, there are only 17 sites remaining that can be reserved in advance.

Join us!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Uh Oh!







I was just reading this months "Trailer Life", and low and behold, a full page add for TopSail Hill State Park in Destin, FL.







Now the whole country knows about it. The sites will be filling up faster than ever now.







We might have to start reserving 2 years in advance now.

Me and DW took the grandkids down to Topsail this past weekend. The weather was great. I did notice they are adding some new sites. It looks like they might be adding a whole new loop right across from Weeping Willow. I don't think they will be finished with it until 2008, but it will be closer to the beach.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

Crawfish said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading this months "Trailer Life", and low and behold, a full page add for TopSail Hill State Park in Destin, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole country knows about it.
> 
> Leon


And we are all on the way there







Whats the best site number


----------



## Crawfish

tdvffjohn said:


> And we are all on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best site number


For you John, the best site there is #71.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> And we are all on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best site number


For you John, the best site there is #71.









Leon








[/quote]
Yep, John!!
Leon's absolutely right. The VERY best site is the only one suitable for you, and that will certainly be site #71!! We wouldn't offer you ANYTHING but the best.








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

BTW, 
The number of available sites, now, is down to SIXTEEN, and we're still almost 6 months away!! That's unbelievable!! You guys better make your reservations if you want in!!
Zoom and Crawfish, did you get the info that my cousin and his wife had changed from 107 to 58? They will be there the full dates of the rally, also.
Darlene


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> And we are all on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best site number


For you John, the best site there is #71.









Leon








[/quote]

#71 is ideal for you.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

link updated with people moved......only 171 more days!!!

Slight change of plans for us.......we are going to try to get the entire drive in on Friday........so, although we will pass through Dothan, no staying the night......we will be hangin' at the beach Friday night (our site -73- was vacant for that day, so....)









So if anyone else would like to come a little early and break in the blender..........you know where we are.......


----------



## campingnut18

take it from me, site 71 is the best site i can think of.

but im not sure you guys want to give such a good site up to our friends 
from the north.

i think they would like a site much closer to the gator pond.
what do you think?

i ,iss talking with all you guys. have a very meryyy christmas.

lamar...


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> i miss talking with all you guys. have a very meryyy christmas.
> 
> lamar...


Lamar,

We have missed you on the site since you have changed jobs. You need to tell them you need a computer with internet access at your desk so you can keep up with all that is going on at Outbackers.com.

I want to wish you, your family and everybody else here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> link updated with people moved......only 171 more days!!!
> 
> Slight change of plans for us.......we are going to try to get the entire drive in on Friday........so, although we will pass through Dothan, no staying the night......we will be hangin' at the beach Friday night (our site -73- was vacant for that day, so....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if anyone else would like to come a little early and break in the blender..........you know where we are.......


Hmmm........
Zoom, you think you gonna be FIRST?? We'll have to see about that.





























Darlene


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> take it from me, site 71 is the best site i can think of.
> 
> but im not sure you guys want to give such a good site up to our friends
> from the north.
> 
> i think they would like a site much closer to the gator pond.
> what do you think?
> 
> i ,iss talking with all you guys. have a very meryyy christmas.
> 
> lamar...


For our friends from up North:
1. Alligators are not pets. 
2. You should not attempt to pet an Alligator. 
3. Alligators are not cute, even when they first pop out of the egg. 
4. Alligators are not close-in entertainment. 
5. Alligators are a lousy mascot for your football team (Go Dawgs!)
6. Alligators are tasty, but only when killed, cleaned and cooked by a professional.
7. Please feel free to take as many Alligators home as you would like but I Encourage you to transport them in your trunk.

I give and I give...

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia

A Gainesville Gator is really a different kind of Gator...they eat Dawgs
let's see what the score is Jan 8
Go Gators!

Dave and Linda


----------



## 3LEES

If anyone is still considering joining us for this rally, please reserve a campsite soon.

As of 8:36pm EST there are only 13 sites available for online booking.

And the rally doesn't start for 6 months!

Dan


----------



## Reverie

3LEES said:


> And the rally doesn't start for 6 months!
> 
> Dan


And not one moment later, believe me.

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

3LEES said:


> If anyone is still considering joining us for this rally, please reserve a campsite soon.
> 
> As of 8:36pm EST there are only 13 sites available for online booking.
> 
> And the rally doesn't start for 6 months!
> 
> Dan


People thought Campingnut was nutty to start the thread so early on this one....looks like it was good that he did


----------



## mountainlady56

Hay-Hay!!
I'm ready NOW!! Sure wouldn't have to sweat so much, and Reverie wouldn't look like a "spy"







from his sunglasses!!








Two weeks ago would have been beautiful to go!!







Like the rest of you, I'm counting the days.....it's already paid for, and got money for diesel AND entertainment.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> And the rally doesn't start for 6 months!
> 
> Dan


not to be OCD about it or anything.....but.....

Countdown Page


----------



## old_tidefan

zoomzoom8 said:


> And the rally doesn't start for 6 months!
> 
> Dan


not to be OCD about it or anything.....but.....

Countdown Page
[/quote]

too late
















looks like only five months and some change though


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Hay-Hay!!
> I'm ready NOW!! Sure wouldn't have to sweat so much, and Reverie wouldn't look like a "spy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from his sunglasses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago would have been beautiful to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rest of you, I'm counting the days.....it's already paid for, and got money for diesel AND entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


As bad as I hate to say this,







me and DW took the grandkids down to Topsail two weeks ago. Darlene you were right. It was really nice. Upper 70's during the day and upper 50's at night.







Took my portable fire pit and had a camp fire every night so the kids could roast marshmallows. I think there were about 12 campers in the whole park. We had a good time. We stayed in ZoomZoom's site #73. Gordon you have a really good site for the summer rally.









Leon


----------



## GoVols

Just like this past summer, due to a schedule conflict we will just miss the Topsail rally in 2007.







Made our reservations last night for June 17-24, site #33, which backs up to the little alligator pond.

Some friends of ours are booked next door in site#35 beginning on the 15th. They have a Keystone Challenger fiver, so stop by and say hi.

Anyone staying the 17th and beyond?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay....we can add one more.....the brother and sister in law that visited with us for a few days last year and coming in with their fifth wheeler on Saturday to Thursday. They will be in site 12.


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Okay....we can add one more.....the brother and sister in law that visited with us for a few days last year and coming in with their fifth wheeler on Saturday to Thursday. They will be in site 12.


Glad to hear they're coming, Gordon. I really enjoyed visiting with them. They're a fun couple!! Glad they're bringing their own camper!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Gordon,

You can add another one. Fourwinds has just joined Outbackers.com and said he will be down at Topsail when we get down there. He will be checking out on the 10th, but I ask him if he could change his reservations to match those of the rally. Either way he will still be part of the rally.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Fourwinds!

Welcome to the best forum on the web, and welcome to our rally!

I'll be our family's first rally and we are really looking forward to it.

Topsail is never going to be the same again..









Dan


----------



## andrhuxl

Well All, I need to add some bad news and reduce the rally number by 1 participating family







. After long deliberation, the DW and I decided that it wasn't the right time to make such a lengthy trip to Florida with our 1 y/o son. We just don't want him to have to be in the vehicle that long. So definitely in a year or two we will attend our first rally at Topsail.


----------



## 3LEES

Sorry you can't attend, but I do understand.

We have a 6 year old and he gets antsy during long trips. At least we have things to keep him occupied.

And our trip is only 4-5 hours.

See y'all some other time!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Drew,

We are sorry to hear that,







but I can surely understand. I would be a long trip for anyone, not just a one year old. The welcome mat is always out for you.







Topsail will always be there for when ever you get the chance to come. Maybe we can get a rally a little closer to you sometime.









Leon


----------



## andrhuxl

Also for anyone else that is going to attend, our site should be available now, I believe it was site 90 or 91. Someone should grab it.


----------



## 3LEES

sarg2505 said:


> Also for anyone else that is going to attend, our site should be available now, I believe it was site 90 or 91. Someone should grab it.


According to Leon's map, it is site 90.


----------



## Chasgirl

GoVols said:


> Just like this past summer, due to a schedule conflict we will just miss the Topsail rally in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made our reservations last night for June 17-24, site #33, which backs up to the little alligator pond.
> 
> Some friends of ours are booked next door in site#35 beginning on the 15th. They have a Keystone Challenger fiver, so stop by and say hi.
> 
> Anyone staying the 17th and beyond?


We'll be there! We couldn't make it for the rally, but I just booked #31 for June 17-23. We look forward to seeing you there. After seeing picts, I plan on spending lots of time on the beach.







Beautiful! This will be the longest trip we've ever made with our Outback.

A question for some of you experienced towers, do you think we can make it in a day?







It's normally a 10 or 11-hour trip. We're coming from Tyler, Texas which is about an hour west of Shreveport, La.


----------



## mountainlady56

sarg2505 said:


> Well All, I need to add some bad news and reduce the rally number by 1 participating family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After long deliberation, the DW and I decided that it wasn't the right time to make such a lengthy trip to Florida with our 1 y/o son. We just don't want him to have to be in the vehicle that long. So definitely in a year or two we will attend our first rally at Topsail.


Whew, Drew!!
All of us being parents, we certainly understand trying to make such a long trip with a one-year-old. My hat's off to you for even THINKING about it!!















There's plenty of time, hopefully, for you guys to meet up with us on the road, when little guy's a little older!!
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Chasgirl said:


> Just like this past summer, due to a schedule conflict we will just miss the Topsail rally in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made our reservations last night for June 17-24, site #33, which backs up to the little alligator pond.
> 
> Some friends of ours are booked next door in site#35 beginning on the 15th. They have a Keystone Challenger fiver, so stop by and say hi.
> 
> Anyone staying the 17th and beyond?


We'll be there! We couldn't make it for the rally, but I just booked #31 for June 17-23. We look forward to seeing you there. After seeing picts, I plan on spending lots of time on the beach.







Beautiful! This will be the longest trip we've ever made with our Outback.

A question for some of you experienced towers, do you think we can make it in a day?







It's normally a 10 or 11-hour trip. We're coming from Tyler, Texas which is about an hour west of Shreveport, La.
[/quote]

Seems like you should be able to make it. Can both of your share the driving/towing duties?


----------



## old_tidefan

sarg2505 said:


> Well All, I need to add some bad news and reduce the rally number by 1 participating family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After long deliberation, the DW and I decided that it wasn't the right time to make such a lengthy trip to Florida with our 1 y/o son. We just don't want him to have to be in the vehicle that long. So definitely in a year or two we will attend our first rally at Topsail.


Hate you'll miss it but I do understand. At Topsail last year my 3 year old locked himself in and us out of the Outback. I tried to slide in one of the outside compartments and under the sofa with not much luck (260lbs is hard to make thin). Luckily I talked him into sliding the keys under the sofa to me and we got in. Also, the only person that saw all of this was Crawfish....And I'm sure he wouldn't tell anyone


----------



## Cajuncountry

I will get the place ready for ya'll. Fourwinds and myself will be driving up to Topsail on the 4th and unfortunately leaving on the 10th. I will be staying in spot 40 and I think fourwinds is in spot 38 if my memory is right.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Cajuncountry said:


> I will get the place ready for ya'll. Fourwinds and myself will be driving up to Topsail on the 4th and unfortunately leaving on the 10th. I will be staying in spot 40 and I think fourwinds is in spot 38 if my memory is right.


That means you'll have a day or so to enjoy the official adult beverage of the SE Rally......







and most of us will be able to meet you and yours......Welcome.....we'll add you to the list.


----------



## Reverie

tidefan said:


> I will get the place ready for ya'll. Fourwinds and myself will be driving up to Topsail on the 4th and unfortunately leaving on the 10th. I will be staying in spot 40 and I think fourwinds is in spot 38 if my memory is right.


That means you'll have a day or so to enjoy the official adult beverage of the SE Rally......







and most of us will be able to meet you and yours......Welcome.....we'll add you to the list.
[/quote]

Shouldn't you call the TT "Gordon's Bar & Grill". Somehow it seems more appropriate...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> At Topsail last year my 3 year old locked himself in and us out of the Outback. I tried to slide in one of the outside compartments and under the sofa with not much luck (260lbs is hard to make thin). Luckily I talked him into sliding the keys under the sofa to me and we got in. Also, the only person that saw all of this was Crawfish....And I'm sure he wouldn't tell anyone


I wasn't going to say anything Ernie, but since you brought it up, it was pretty funny.







I will never forget how you was trying to talk AJ into bring you the keys and all he was thinking about was wanting to get out. There is not a dull moment with AJ around.










Cajuncountry said:


> I will get the place ready for ya'll. Fourwinds and myself will be driving up to Topsail on the 4th and unfortunately leaving on the 10th. I will be staying in spot 40 and I think fourwinds is in spot 38 if my memory is right.


Like Zoom said, most of us will have the pleasure of meeting yall since we will be coming in on the 9th.







So Zoom add another to the list. Can't wait to see yall at Topsail.


Chasgirl said:


> We'll be there! We couldn't make it for the rally, but I just booked #31 for June 17-23. We look forward to seeing you there. After seeing picts, I plan on spending lots of time on the beach. cool.gif Beautiful! This will be the longest trip we've ever made with our Outback.
> 
> A question for some of you experienced towers, do you think we can make it in a day? dunno.gif It's normally a 10 or 11-hour trip. We're coming from Tyler, Texas which is about an hour west of Shreveport, La.


Chasgirl, yall can pick up where we leave off. Those park rangers will be pulling their hair out before this is all over.







Maybe next year we can schedule it a week later and get everybody there at one time.









I think yall should be able to drive it in day, if not, look for a good place for an over night stay.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOOHOOO!!! Only 154 more days!!!! Sooooooooooooo close.....
















actually we will be there the 8th, so only 153 more days for us.......


----------



## campingnut18

hey gordon, i say........
why dont we meet half-way next weekend 
and mix a few pitchers up and do a test run.









i could use a few pitchers for myself.

lamar


----------



## freefaller25

campingnut18 said:


> hey gordon, i say........
> why dont we meet half-way next weekend
> and mix a few pitchers up and do a test run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could use a few pitchers for myself.
> 
> lamar


Hey you guys can go down for a few days after the GA rally with us and Leon & margaret to do a test run!









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

How you are talking Dana. We can take the whole spring rally down to Topsail for a test run.









I just checked ReserveAmerica for open site's at Topsail and here are the results as of 8:30 pm Jan 5th:

6 site's left for 9-16 June
18 site's left for 10-16 June
24 site's left for 11-16 June
16 site's left for 12-16 June
19 site's left for 13-16 June

If you want to stay the whole week you better be making your reservations now.







For anything less than the whole week you better be watching the reservations site.









You do not want to miss this rally. It is going to be the best rally in the whole nation for 2007.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

Not to be competitive but....

How do we stack up against the PNW rally? I think that is also a big one. Not that it matters because I'm pretty sure I would have a blast at any rally but it's fun to have friendly competition, especially when it is for such a good thing.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Nick, if I am figuring right, we had two that are not going to be able to make it and three more are being added on so I think that will make 32.







The Western rally has 33 I think.







It is exciting that between to two there may be 100 or more by the time of the rallies.







The Northeast had a rally last year that had 33 families attend. All the rallies are getting bigger and bigger each year.







Maybe one year there could be a National Rally held somewhere.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I'm hoping to put together a group to go up for the manufacturer's rally in '08. I was going to volunteer my rig to go up or maybe combining my rig with someone else's TV or even someone else's entire rig. I don't think my entire family would enjoy it as much as I would and I hate inflicting 10 hours each way on two kids cooped up in the back of a Tundra. I really think it would be a blast.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> actually we will be there the 8th, so only 153 more days for us.......


On the 9th, you can be serving up cups of your famous mixture as we roll in.







That would be a great treat when the caravan of Outbacks arrive.








Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

On the 9th, you can be serving up cups of your famous mixture as we roll in.







That would be a great treat when the caravan of Outbacks arrive.








Leon








[/quote]

Zoom can be like the people that stand on the streets during a marathon and pass out the little cups of water as the runners come by......However, as your drive by Zoom's site in the park, I would not drive after drinking the cup that he hands you


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> On the 9th, you can be serving up cups of your famous mixture as we roll in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great treat when the caravan of Outbacks arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Zoom can be like the people that stand on the streets during a marathon and pass out the little cups of water as the runners come by......However, as your drive by Zoom's site in the park, I would not drive after drinking the cup that he hands you








[/quote]

HI!
He helped me back in my OB, last year, invited me over to their site, where I had one of those wonderful beverages thrust in my hand (OK, OK.......not exactly pushed on me, but he made it sound SO good, which it is







). It was like, get there, the official bartender greets you, does valet parking for you and you park your duff and he serves you a drink you won't forget soon, and I didn't even LIKE pina coladas!!
HINT: Make sure you unhook your OB and set it up before embibing, too.







Things tend to get a little fuzzy.........








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

OMG...I have quite a rep to maintain this year..............









But, I am ready for the task...start stocking up on those bottles now.......I predicting almost ten gallons this year......you lushes.......I luv it....good thing we can walk (or waddle our bikes) everywhere.....


----------



## Reverie

So Gordon, when do you plan on posting the ingrediants list so we can start stocking up? Go ahead and call the brand, we shall supply. While we may have the ingrediants list, only you can put it together. Putting it another way, you could give me all the raw ingrediants it takes to build a car, I still couldn't make you a Rolls-Royce...

Reverie

PS: It isn't that I'm such a lush, it's just that the DW keeps taking my drink.


----------



## zoomzoom8

149 more days!!!!!


----------



## ARzark

Crawfish said:


> Nick, if I am figuring right, we had two that are not going to be able to make it and three more are being added on so I think that will make 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Western rally has 33 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exciting that between to two there may be 100 or more by the time of the rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Northeast had a rally last year that had 33 families attend. All the rallies are getting bigger and bigger each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one year there could be a National Rally held somewhere.
> 
> Leon


Hello fellow friends in the Southeast








Isn't it amazing that between our two little 'ole rallies we have 65+ sites booked?
We have months to go too! How many more do you think you can squeeze in?
I would bet we could both top 100+ combined. Now THAT's some Outbackers spirit









If any of you have a little spare time and fuel after your Topsail rally.... Head on out West! We'll keep a spot open for you! In fact, we'll reserve a special "Topsail Outbackers Site" in your honor, just in case


----------



## campingnut18

Hey, where's the beach? I can't see the beach from here! JK









Are we there yet?

Carmen


----------



## 3LEES

WAcamper said:


> Hello fellow friends in the Southeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing that between our two little 'ole rallies we have 65+ sites booked?
> We have months to go too! How many more do you think you can squeeze in?
> I would bet we could both top 100+ combined. Now THAT's some Outbackers spirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you have a little spare time and fuel after your Topsail rally.... Head on out West! We'll keep a spot open for you! In fact, we'll reserve a special "Topsail Outbackers Site" in your honor, just in case


I agree with you about the possiblity of more Outbackers wanting to attend both the2007 Southeastern Outbacker's Summer Rallyand the 2007 Western Region Outbacker's Rally. However, at Topsail, anyone who wants to attend and stay for the entire length of the rally had better act quickly.

As of 8:21AM EST there are only TWO (2) sites remaining that can be reserved online. After those are gone, you will have to take your chances. You *might* be able to arrive at the campground on the first day of the rally and get a campsite. I personally would not want to travel 425 miles with only a "chance" of getting a campsite.









Now, about the 2007 Western Region Outbacker's Rally. If y'all could spring for the fuel, AND convince my boss that I could have the entire month of June off, I'll be there with bells on!









Dan


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Now, about the 2007 Western Region Outbacker's Rally. If y'all could spring for the fuel I'll be there with bells on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


I agree Dan. If they would supply the fuel I would go in a second. I don't know what DW would say about it tho.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

If I win the lottery between now and then....I am sooooooooooo there......


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK boys and girls, per Nick's request, here are the ingredients (well, mostly) for the official adult beverage of the SE Summer Rally.

*Coconut Rum - there are only two companies that make this, so either is fine
*White Rum - stick with a brand name and we'll be fine
*Banana's - two or three days past the green stage - the closer to bannana bread stage, the better....
*Cherry's in juice - with or without stems - pretty self explanatory
*Ice Cream - this is where the taste can really get fubar'd...so either a brand name french vanilla, or Bryers vanilla bean
*Ice - i think you can figure that part out
*Pineapple juice - I've never had a bad can, so any brand you can pick up should be fine
*Secret Ingredient - I'll bring......








*Blender (700 watts or better)

*nutritional value.........don't even ask.......










Since we go through this stuff like water, the planned we discussed was for folks to bring a bottle of each of the rums for the cause.....although we will be bringing the rest of the ingredients (and rum of course), if you would like to pitch in as well, great!! The more, the very merrier we will all be. We'll call for the stuff as it's needed. Should we have any ingredients left at the end of the week, say Friday, I will hold a class for anyone interested in learning how to whip these things up (including the secret ingredient).


----------



## NobleEagle

To my surprise, my DW called me today and asked me if I would want to get together with "some of my Outbacker Friends". I asked why, did she see the topsail Rally? and she said she looked into it and she said as of today at about 1pm it was all booked. Nothing was available and I asked if there was a campground nearby so we can at least get together. Then I thought it wouldn't be as much fun if we had to travel to get to camp while everyone else was all together. So we will look into the other rally in Southern Georgia







. I just wished she thought of this long ago. Oh well, I hope to meet you all in person someday.

===EDIT===
I just called and checked on reservations for the 4 days we would be available.... Here's what I found out...

Site is: Paved, partial shaded, back-in, 45', 50 amp, sewer, water

Reservation made on 1/11/07 @ 16:50
Check in: 3pm Saturday 6/9/07
Check out: 1pm Tuesday 6/12/07
Palm Circle Site 105

SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

You may want to call instead. Additionally you may want to see if they can split the week with a couple of spots....we had some folks do that last year. We'd love to have ya! I'll check the site as well.....

*****************************

EDIT - - 19 and 20 both look to be available....but may be too short

I'd call and ask about the split....we'll help ya move and set up.....









Florida State Campgrounds
Reservations 1-800-326-3521
Customer Service 1-888-622-9190

********************************


----------



## NobleEagle

Where is everyone else going to be in the park? We dont think we would want to be at the other end of the park if everyone is going to be 2 miles from us.


----------



## mountainlady56

Just a note: I answered Noble Eagle's question. We were on at the same time, and I was IMing him, as he IM'd me!! LOL. Listen up, gang!! Told him he'd have an ARMY of people to help him move, if he needed to move from site-to-site, and I KNOW we'll live up to our great reputation!








OH, BTW, I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!! I'm ready to go, NOW!!











































Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

sgalady said:


> Just a note: I answered Noble Eagle's question. We were on at the same time, and I was IMing him, as he IM'd me!! LOL. Listen up, gang!! Told him he'd have an ARMY of people to help him move, if he needed to move from site-to-site, and I KNOW we'll live up to our great reputation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, BTW, I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!! I'm ready to go, NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,
Thanks but we will only be there for 4 days and we shouldn't have to move. We will be in site 105 and both LadyEagle and I are very excited. Not only to get out with the house again, but to meet all of you nuts. And to imagine, alot of us all in one place at the same time....I dont think they know what they are in for LMAO


----------



## skippershe

How do we get the secret adult beverage recipe??


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard NobleEagle. You will not be very far from us. As long as you are in the park you are just fine. Site 105 is in , what we call, the residential part of Topsail. Very nice sites. I think I can find a picture of that site and send it to you. See yall at Topsail.



skippershe said:


> How do we get the secret adult beverage recipe??


Oh, we don't give out the secret beverage recipe!







As a matter of fact "Duke" doesn't even know it.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

NobleEagle said:


> Just a note: I answered Noble Eagle's question. We were on at the same time, and I was IMing him, as he IM'd me!! LOL. Listen up, gang!! Told him he'd have an ARMY of people to help him move, if he needed to move from site-to-site, and I KNOW we'll live up to our great reputation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, BTW, I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!! I'm ready to go, NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,
Thanks but we will only be there for 4 days and we shouldn't have to move. We will be in site 105 and both LadyEagle and I are very excited. Not only to get out with the house again, but to meet all of you nuts. And to imagine, alot of us all in one place at the same time....I dont think they know what they are in for LMAO
[/quote]

WHOO-HOO!! That puts us back up to 33!!!







Don't worry, Noble Eagle!! They survived us, last year!!








































































Glad you can join us!!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

WHOO-HOO!! That puts us back up to 33!!!







Don't worry, Noble Eagle!! They survived us, last year!!







































































Glad you can join us!!
Darlene









well.......

33 or 34 (could be 35)....I'm gonna have to go back, count and update stuff...been kinda out of the loop lately.....It'll be updated soon....

TopSail Info


----------



## Reverie

I ran across the email from a Keystone employee to one of our members that mentions how Outback is now the 5th best selling brand of trailer! Wow.

I would love to attend the other rallies. Too bad I don't have that much time off and enough money to go because that would be a ton of fun. Maybe someday. We welcome all Outbackers to Florida as well.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> I ran across the email from a Keystone employee to one of our members that mentions how Outback is now the 5th best selling brand of trailer! Wow.
> 
> Reverie


Hey Nick, send them an email back and invite them to the rally.







 I would be pretty sure if an employee of Keystone had a chance to come down to Topsail in Florida, they would jump at it.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

skippershe said:


> How do we get the secret adult beverage recipe??


All you have to do is attend the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!

I think a trip of about 2900 miles is worth aquiring the secret receipe...









Dan


----------



## GoVols

Chasgirl said:


> Just like this past summer, due to a schedule conflict we will just miss the Topsail rally in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made our reservations last night for June 17-24, site #33, which backs up to the little alligator pond.
> 
> Some friends of ours are booked next door in site#35 beginning on the 15th. They have a Keystone Challenger fiver, so stop by and say hi.
> 
> Anyone staying the 17th and beyond?


We'll be there! We couldn't make it for the rally, but I just booked #31 for June 17-23. We look forward to seeing you there. After seeing picts, I plan on spending lots of time on the beach.







Beautiful! This will be the longest trip we've ever made with our Outback.

A question for some of you experienced towers, do you think we can make it in a day?







It's normally a 10 or 11-hour trip. We're coming from Tyler, Texas which is about an hour west of Shreveport, La.
[/quote]

Chasgirl,

We look forward to meeting you and glad to know a fellow Outbacker will be next door to us! Last year we broke up the drive and stayed overnight a little over half way there, but drove it all on the way back. This year we are going to drive it straight through -- about 9 hours with all the nature breaks, etc. Since you can't check in before 3:00 pm, there is no sense in getting there too early.

Also, it is important to note that the beach is a pleasant 3/4ths mile from the CG. There is a tram you can ride, but our fam ride our bikes. Also have a trailer I pull behind my bike to carry our stuff. I have a picture of it in my photo album in the gallery.


----------



## NobleEagle

Crawfish said:


> How do we get the secret adult beverage recipe??


Oh, we don't give out the secret beverage recipe!







As a matter of fact "Duke" doesn't even know it.









Leon








[/quote]
Thanks but I already have a picture lol it looks great and pretty cush. probably enough room for the toys too







thanks for offering though!


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> How do we get the secret adult beverage recipe??


I think a trip of about 2900 miles is worth aquiring the secret receipe...









Dan
[/quote]

and this is from a man that has nothing to base this on other than rumors so far........what a sport!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!! OK boys and girls.....the official count with all the adds, removes, overlap, etc is:

33

Site has been updated!!!









TopSail Info

Almost here!!!!.....................


----------



## NobleEagle

Okay, this is bad news and I am really ticked off and have been all day. I went into work today to put myself on the vacation list for the dates of the rally and saw it was blacked out due to inventory. I asked if an exception could be made and was basically told NO. After thinking that looking for a new job wasn't a good option, and getting hurt right before the weekend of the rally would be too obvious, I finished my day and reluctantly called to cancel our reservations. I am sorry but I will have to try to catch another rally.














This is not sitting well with me and I am sorry to ask zoomzoom to update the site AGAIN (minus our name)


----------



## mountainlady56

NobleEagle said:


> Okay, this is bad news and I am really ticked off and have been all day. I went into work today to put myself on the vacation list for the dates of the rally and saw it was blacked out due to inventory. I asked if an exception could be made and was basically told NO. After thinking that looking for a new job wasn't a good option, and getting hurt right before the weekend of the rally would be too obvious, I finished my day and reluctantly called to cancel our reservations. I am sorry but I will have to try to catch another rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not sitting well with me and I am sorry to ask zoomzoom to update the site AGAIN (minus our name)


Hi, Noble Eagle!!
I'm sorry you won't be able to make it.....was really looking forward to meeting you and the wife. We've all had these kinda things happen.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

You shouldn't cancel until you are absolutely sure....it's still a little time away.......wait till the week before....

I have changed the number but left you on the list in spirit.......we'll have a large adult beverage in your honor...maybe even a few.


----------



## Crawfish

We are so sorry to hear the bad news, NobleEagle, but we can understand also.







Things come up that are unavoidable. There is always next year for the summer rally.







How is the spring rally looking so far?







Hope you can make it to that one.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> You shouldn't cancel until you are absolutely sure....it's still a little time away.......wait till the week before....
> 
> I have changed the number but left you on the list in spirit.......we'll have a large adult beverage in your honor...maybe even a few.


Zoom,
Got a question for you......the drinks.......can I bring some sugar-free, fat-free Breyers vanilla bean and let you give it a whirl and see how it turns out?? Just a thought. .







You KNOW how I like to watch my waistline.















Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

We will try for the spring rally, but as far as this one in June, they have 3 weeks blocked out that no one can take vacation so that pretty much *BOINKs* that idea.


----------



## Crawfish

I just noticed that Bruce & Mary are in site #108. That is one of the fountain site's.







_*Nice*_


















Leon


----------



## Crawfish

This is where there are planning adding more site's.







They could use them.








Oh by the way, nice picture Gordon.


















Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> You shouldn't cancel until you are absolutely sure....it's still a little time away.......wait till the week before....
> 
> I have changed the number but left you on the list in spirit.......we'll have a large adult beverage in your honor...maybe even a few.


Zoom,
Got a question for you......the drinks.......can I bring some sugar-free, fat-free Breyers vanilla bean and let you give it a whirl and see how it turns out?? Just a thought. .







You KNOW how I like to watch my waistline.















Darlene








[/quote]

You Bet, We'll try it.....









BTW crawfish caught one I missed.....so......

34 !!


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK boys and girls....trying to update stuff while I have a break in life right now. Please look at the list

TopSail Info

1) make sure I have your info correct. 
2) If I don't have your info, please pm it to me.

There is a bunch of "??" due to the lack of info I have or can find.

I have also changed the dates on the site to reflect the real dates we are all there including the overlaps some of us have.

Only 146 mores days!!!!

Countdown


----------



## Crawfish

Uh, Gordon. I think you need to update your info.







You did say you was coming in on the 8th, right?









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8




----------



## zoomzoom8

CountDown Timer

......







not that I'm counting....


----------



## Reverie

TIck

Tick

Tick

Damn.................

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

I'd rather think of it as ONLY 21 weeks and three days.









Dan


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> TIck
> Tick
> Tick
> Damn.................
> 
> Reverie


A-WOO-WOO, NICKERIE!!!








I can't believe you said that!!















PS I feel the same way, too!!















Believe me.........6/9 can NOT get here soon enough!!








Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers

Reverie said:


> TIck
> 
> Tick
> 
> Tick
> 
> Damn.................
> 
> Reverie


Leave it to Nick to cut to the heart of the situation.

Damn.................

X2

Dave


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish and Eugene -

I just noticed that you fellows will be overlapping your stay with our arrival on the 17th. I just wanted to point that out to you in case you felt the need to provide refreshing beverages to hot, thirsty travelers from Tennessee.


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Crawfish and Eugene -
> 
> I just noticed that you fellows will be overlapping your stay with our arrival on the 17th. I just wanted to point that out to you in case you felt the need to provide refreshing beverages to hot, thirsty travelers from Tennessee.


Yea, we are going to extend the rally for another week.







When me and Eugene leave on the 18th, we will turn the rally over to y'all for the last week.







I think there will be 3 or 4 Outbacks there after the 16th for another week. As for the drinks, you can count on it. After we learn how to make the secret beverage







of Zoomzoom's, we will serve some to all the Outbackers that come in after the 16th, and then teach y'all how to make them.









Since we are extending the rally another week, maybe more will sign on for the week y'all will be there. Maybe next year we can schedule the rally say for 3 weeks and just hand it off each week to the next group that arrives.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

GoVols said:


> Crawfish and Eugene -
> 
> I just noticed that you fellows will be overlapping your stay with our arrival on the 17th. I just wanted to point that out to you in case you felt the need to provide refreshing beverages to hot, thirsty travelers from Tennessee.


JT,

Maybe we can get zoom to mix up lots of extra and leave with us for any late arrivals.







I know it will be a welcome site in the hot June weather. Looking forward to yall getting down there with us.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all...









Guest list updated!!!

TopSail Info

Only 139 more days!!!


----------



## Crawfish

I just checked the reservation site and there are two site's left, but not for the whole week.

*Site 19 - is available 10-15 Jun*

*Site 20 - is available 11-16 Jun*

If you want to join in on the fun you better book one of those sites today.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

You know, I just LOVE







how on the password-protected guest list, zoom has listed his own bro and sis-in-law as SOBers, knowing good and well, he knows what kinda camper they have. Sure am glad he didn't list my cousin and his wife as SOBers!! Cuz's wife would let you know right quick she wasn't an SOBer!!







Just teasing zoom, but I couldn't resist!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> You know, I just LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on the password-protected guest list, zoom has listed his own bro and sis-in-law as SOBers, knowing good and well, he knows what kinda camper they have. Sure am glad he didn't list my cousin and his wife as SOBers!! Cuz's wife would let you know right quick she wasn't an SOBer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing zoom, but I couldn't resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


what you speak, know of, I do not (in my best Yoda voice)........


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> You know, I just LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on the password-protected guest list, zoom has listed his own bro and sis-in-law as SOBers, knowing good and well, he knows what kinda camper they have. Sure am glad he didn't list my cousin and his wife as SOBers!! Cuz's wife would let you know right quick she wasn't an SOBer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing zoom, but I couldn't resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


what you speak, know of, I do not (in my best Yoda voice)........








[/quote]

Rauhhrrraugh... (my best Chewbacca voice)









Dan


----------



## 3LEES

Is it time yet?









Countdown to Topsail

Nope.









Dan


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang,
leon and i were talking over the weekend.
last summer rally we had one of the largest seafood pot luck ever.
it was only $15.00 per family, what a deal ..

this year we plan on doing that and one pot luck for breakfast.

we were thinking








if we got each family to pitch in.. lets say $30.00 to $40.00 per family.
that should cover all the food for each of those meals.

we would go buy all the food. and maybe have about 5-8 people bring deserts.

let us know if this is something the group would like to do.
thanks, lamar


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> hi gang,
> leon and i were talking over the weekend.
> last summer rally we had one of the largest seafood pot luck ever.
> it was only $15.00 per family, what a deal ..
> 
> this year we plan on doing that and one pot luck for breakfast.
> 
> we were thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we got each family to pitch in.. lets say $30.00 to $40.00 per family.
> that should cover all the food for each of those meals.
> 
> we would go buy all the food. and maybe have about 5-8 people bring deserts.
> 
> let us know if this is something the group would like to do.
> thanks, lamar


Great idea!

Just get me the specifics (when and where do you want the $).

Dan


----------



## campingnut18

Just trying to get an idea whether everyone wants to do dinner and breakfast this way. It may not be that much but we'll figure out the amount when items are purchased. We'll make sure every penny is spent for the group... This way would avoid coordinating who's bringing what and doubles and such. Might make things easier for organization for such a large group. Most everyone will just have to show up.

As it gets closer, we will probably ask for some volunteers for setup, cooking, cleanup, and such also.

Man, this is going to be fun.

Carmen


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> Man, this is going to be fun.
> 
> Carmen


You betcha!









Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Man, we are planning some fun things for the kids and adults.







We will have an agenda posted soon with all the activities we have planned. This is going to be one rally we will remember for awhile.









Just a few more months. I don't know if I can wait or not.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

I can't wait! The kids are even already talking about it. After all this cold weather I am so ready to go!!!









Whatever you all decide with the food is fine with us.

Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

I looked this weekend.....the only thing I could find open in the campground for the two weeks we take them over are just day spots here and there.....for the most part, the park is sold out.......they really need to get that new section done.....


----------



## ctater66

I was just working with a guy from Panama City and he told me that he thinks they just found a body at the park. Anybody else here about this?


----------



## zoomzoom8

http://template.newsherald.com/archives/ar...at.php?id=16016

from 2005...can't find anything new except for this followup...

http://www.wtvynews4.com/news/headlines/5414206.html

and this.....

http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/5403076.html


----------



## Reverie

It just goes to show you that while it's nice to visit Florida with your friends, you really shouldn't lose your head over it.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Nick, I am going to put you in charge of doing a head count every morning.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

You guys are so sick!

Kinda makes my HEAD spin.

"Why you do that Dimi?"









Dan


----------



## freefaller25

You guys are so FUNNY!

Dana


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> It just goes to show you that while it's nice to visit Florida with your friends, you really shouldn't lose your head over it.
> 
> Reverie


Nickerie,
You are SO bad!!!







No wonder KD earned the "She who must be obeyed" title!!







I bet it's a job keeping you straight!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang, i need some feed back...
were doing a bingo night for the kids and adults too .
kids will have what i call candy bar bingo. adults will play after that.
we have a few $5.00 and around $8.00 gifts to give away.that we have been collecting 
over the last 6 months.

now what sould we do, charge lets say $3-$5 per adult to play
and get better gifts?
or have a few people get some gifts to give away that are around $5-$10 ????

let me know,
thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

How about using the White Elephant gifts for the bingo instead of having the White Elephant?







Just a thought.









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Reverie said:


> Nick, I am going to put you in charge of doing a head count every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Just make sure mine is still attached to the rest of me before you count it. Thanks









Dave


----------



## Crawfish

I just checked ReserveAmerica and there is one site open (Site #19) from Jun 10 - 18. If you are trying to find a site you better jump on that one.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> How about using the White Elephant gifts for the bingo instead of having the White Elephant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


I think this is a good idea


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> hi gang, i need some feed back...
> were doing a bingo night for the kids and adults too .
> kids will have what i call candy bar bingo. adults will play after that.
> we have a few $5.00 and around $8.00 gifts to give away.that we have been collecting
> over the last 6 months.
> 
> now what sould we do, charge lets say $3-$5 per adult to play
> and get better gifts?
> or have a few people get some gifts to give away that are around $5-$10 ????
> 
> let me know,
> thanks, lamar


Hey Lamar,

My DW and I can get a few of the gifts. We are going to the West Palm RV show today and will look for something.

This RV show was making my wife nervous. I had to ASSURE her that we were NOT upgrading...this year.









Dan


----------



## Reverie

Tick

Tick

Tick

Dang...


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Hey Lamar,
> 
> My DW and I can get a few of the gifts. We are going to the West Palm RV show today and will look for something.
> 
> This RV show was making my wife nervous. I had to ASSURE her that we were NOT upgrading...this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Ahh come on Dan, go ahead and upgrade. It will only hurt for a little while,







and the DW will love you for it.







It would be a nice Valentine present.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

good folks.....******warning******

I have put this off too long.....I am hopelessly out of space on my current web hosting site and am in the process of moving to another host. It is without any reservation that I make the statement that without a doubt, this is going to break some stuff in terms of links and such until I have the chance to test everything from top to bottom. Although it is one of the top priorities, the link to the Rally site and guest link may be unreachable for a little while. Just bear with with me as DNS and the likes catches up. Have a great weekend!!

zoom


----------



## Crawfish

Take all the time you need Gordon. You have and I know will to a great job on the new site.







Can't wait to see it tho.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

ok....rally links are working (except to my picture gallery) but damn I broke a lot of other stuff....glad it's 40 degrees out and I really need to stay inside......

Rally Info

WooHoo!!! only 118 more days!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

Thanks, zoom!!
We really appreciate all your hard work with the links for the forums, among other things!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK, my picture link is working now....WOOHOO!!! I think we're good on all the rally stuff now.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey, 3Lees,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

112!!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey, 3Lees,
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Thank You Gordon!

Better late than never, eh?









Dan


----------



## Chasgirl

Hey, I came across this slide show that I thought had some good pictures of the park in it. I've never been before and can hardly wait for June 17 to get here. Hope this works, I copied the link:

http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/408794923PKaIbc


----------



## Crawfish

Nice slide show Chasgirl. I am like you, I can not wait for June to get here.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Ahhhhh .... Calgon take me away.

That was an awesome slide show. It looks soooo warm there. How much longer???

Carmen


----------



## EZCAMPN

We will be there the 9th in space #74 and 10th,11th in Space #77. Our First Rally! Looking Forward to it!


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome EZCAMPN,

Glad you are going to be able to get in for a few days. Site's are really hard to come by this time of year. I see you are not to far from Topsail. Looking forward to seeing yall at the rally. We also have another SOB joining us at the rally. He had to get 4 different site's in order to stay the whole week.







Now this is what I call determination.







These two are doing what ever it takes to be part of the rally. This will bring the total to 36. Unbelievable.

I will have something on the design for the "T" shirts very soon for everyone to look at and choose which one we want.









It want be long before we are having the time of our camping life's at Topsail Hill.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

EZCAMPN said:


> We will be there the 9th in space #74 and 10th,11th in Space #77. Our First Rally! Looking Forward to it!


WOOHOO!!! Welcome!!! Those are both awesome spots!

If you can PM me your info:

# of adults and names
# of children, names and ages
# of pets if they are coming
Cell # if ya want to add it (it's a password protected list, general public will never see it)

I will add it to the guest list and PM you back the info to get into the guest list.

WOOHOO only 106 more days!!!!

Crawfish,

I don't get 36......do you have any info on the other SOBer??? The guest list stands at 34 now, EZcampn makes 35....let me know if I've missed someone.......


----------



## Crawfish

Keep me straight here Gordon. The list is at 34 without EZcampn. You add EZcampn and the SOB that I mentioned that would add up to 36, right?







I will PM you the info on the SOB.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

I have updated the rally info......

SE Summer Rally Info

ONLY 106 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Chasgirl said:


> Hey, I came across this slide show that I thought had some good pictures of the park in it. I've never been before and can hardly wait for June 17 to get here. Hope this works, I copied the link:
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/408794923PKaIbc


I have seen a few photos of the park, but these were very informational. Now I know I will be spending a lot of time by the pool. My son loves to swim, but doesn't care for sand (just a little wimpy).

Still 16 weeks til vacation. We sure are looking forward to it!

Dan


----------



## toolaidback

Does anyone know if there are any sites left for this rally and what dates are available. I have to post my vacation choices at work Friday, and need a little heads up.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Crawfish

Scott, I just checked the web site for Topsail and if you want to move about three times there are some site's open. This is what I found.

Site #136 - Jun 9 them move to
Site #19 - Jun 10-12 then move to
Site #164 - Jun 13-15 then move to
Site #140 - Jun 16-17

There are no one site for the whole week left. We have, I know of, two families who will be moving to different site's during the week. If you don't mind moving, with the help of some of us, then come on down. We would love to have you. If you can't make this one try and join us at our fall rally in North Carolina. Just click on the picture in my signature.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Come on down.......with us helping, we can have you moved in no time flat....then, we'll celebrate with the official adult beverage of the SE Summer Rally!!!........what a deal!!! You know you want to.........


----------



## old_tidefan

I did the move thing last year and it wasn't bad at all.....We were set to check out on Saturday (everyone else was staying til Sunday) but we were having a great time so decided to stay....Long story short, paid for the extra day, had tons of help from the other Outbackers, and we were in the new site totally set up within 45 minutes....Very painless and woth the extra day


----------



## 3LEES

Go for it Scott!

Heck, with 36 other famlies attending, we ought to be able to move ya in 30 minutes!

Dan


----------



## fl_diesel

DW is on my tail about some kind of transport to attach to the bikes we can use to get all the gear to the beach without waiting for a shuttle. Anyone come up with something new this year?

Thanks


----------



## 3LEES

fl_diesel said:


> DW is on my tail about some kind of transport to attach to the bikes we can use to get all the gear to the beach without waiting for a shuttle. Anyone come up with something new this year?
> 
> Thanks


I've been thinking about that also. Since this will be my first year, I don't know the total lay of the land yet.

Is the road to the beach paved and relatively smooth? I have a couple of options I could use.

Dan


----------



## campingnut18

The road to the beach is paved and plenty wide enough for the truck tram. It's pretty flat also 'cept that slight slope coming back at one short span but, hey if I can do it, then most anyone can. We are rigging up a garden cart with some sorta bracket for the bikes (still working on that). A red wagon, Tikes wagon, and or garden wagon are good choices. We used the red wagon in the past with the chairs strapped with bungee cords for sides - and the DH tied this to the side of his bike wheel. There's a picture in the photos somewhere... I'll have to find it.

When we go to the beach, we like to stay for a little while so we bring a lot (cooler, umbrellas, chairs, etc.)

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18

http://inlinethumb57.webshots.com/824/1133...S200x200Q85.jpg


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> http://inlinethumb57.webshots.com/824/1133...S200x200Q85.jpg


Yep. That's one of my options.

We have a bigger Radio Flyer with pnuematic tires and wood side rails. I think I can figure a way to get all our "stuff" on it.

Dan


----------



## Reverie

We use a bicycle trailer designed to hold two kids, that also doubles as a stroller. It has pneumatic tires, tows like a dream, holds a ton of stuff and can be moved all the way from the trailer to the beach and back again with little effort. Plus, it is designed to fold flat for transporting.

Examples

I suggest you browse the designs on the link, then purchase it through eBay, because their prices are much, much better, even for new ones.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Dreamtimer Dave made a wagon from some walker and wheelchair scraps that was pretty innovative also. He hasn't chimed in just yet but his fingers were injured so he prolly isn't much up for typing...

Carmen


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> http://inlinethumb57.webshots.com/824/1133...S200x200Q85.jpg


Pretty good load there Nut. Recon it would pull any better with a Dual Cam HP Sway Control?


----------



## GoVols

Bought a Burley Flat Bed for this task; worked great last year. I even made a handle for the hitch so I can disconnect the bike and take the trailer with me down the boardwalk to the beach. Do a Google search on "Burley Flat Bed" and you'll find them.

I have a pic of the trailer in my Topsail gallery: Burley Trailer at Topsail


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!

Rally Guest List updated....

TopSail Info

101 more days!!!! WooHoo!!!


----------



## campingnut18

yeah eugene i need a sway control.
im taking the big garden cart this year.
so i can get that 12v blender down to the beach.

man only 101 days to go. i cant wait.
i saw tonka this weekend. they said to tell everyone hello.

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

100.........


----------



## 3LEES

99!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

3LEES said:


> 99!!


WOOHOO!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

98.........


----------



## freefaller25

Well...we have found out that Tony's family is having a reunion in South Dakota the same week as Topsail. They haven't had a reunion in 10 years and it will probably be the last one, so we are going to have to cancel out trip to Florida. If anyone wants our spot for that week and has an idea of how I can cancel while you reserve let me know. We will miss you all...but we'll be there next year!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Dana, I hate y'all are going to be able to make it, but I understand about the family reunion. I always say family comes first, everything else second. Please hold on to that site until we figure out how to swap it over to someone else. I will try to find out and get back to you.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hey dana, i would hold on to it.
sell it here . someone yesterday was wanting to go...
just have them pay you for the week.
they just show up under your name. pick up your reservation and walk out.
they have never asked me for ID.

sorry you cant make it, hope to see you next year.

lamar


----------



## old_tidefan

Dana,
Hate you won't make it to the rally. Are y'all still coming to Huntsville this month? Let us know and we'll try to catch up with you while you are here.


----------



## freefaller25

We'll definately hang on to the site till we get something figured out.


----------



## old_tidefan

freefaller25 said:


> Well...we have found out that Tony's family is having a reunion in South Dakota the same week as Topsail. They haven't had a reunion in 10 years and it will probably be the last one, so we are going to have to cancel out trip to Florida. If anyone wants our spot for that week and has an idea of how I can cancel while you reserve let me know. We will miss you all...but we'll be there next year!
> 
> Dana


I just had an idea that will make all of this work. Invite Tony's family from South Dakota to Topsail and they can have the reunion in Leon's new 5'er....He has more than enough room


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> I just had an idea that will make all of this work. Invite Tony's family from South Dakota to Topsail and they can have the reunion in Leon's new 5'er....He has more than enough room


If that can get Tony, Dana and the kids to Topsail for the summer rally, bring Tony's family on.







I might could squeeze all of them in there.







They also could meet the other family Freefaller has. We will show them how much fun we have at our rallies and introduce them to Zoomzoom's famous Koolaid, the official drink of the Southeastern Outbackers.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Well...I don't know if Leon has enough room for 125-160 people in that roomy 5th wheel.







We will be there next year though!


----------



## zoomzoom8

96!!!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

That place is sounding better and better!!!!!!!!!!!! Just 95 more days!!!


































































































to me the week after!!!




































I had more emoticons, but the board doesn't allow more!! 
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> That place is sounding better and better!!!!!!!!!!!! Just 95 more days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me the week after!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had more emoticons, but the board doesn't allow more!!
> Darlene


And how old will you be?







I can see now we are going to have to have a party for this occasion.







Oh, wait a minute, we are going to be partying all week long, right Gordon.







We will just have to sing "Happy Birthday" at the pot luck or something.









P.S. Darlene I had to delete some of your emotions so I could post this reply. Don't know what is going on here.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> That place is sounding better and better!!!!!!!!!!!! Just 95 more days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me the week after!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had more emoticons, but the board doesn't allow more!!
> Darlene


And how old will you be?







I can see now we are going to have to have a party for this occasion.







Oh, wait a minute, we are going to be partying all week long, right Gordon.







We will just have to sing "Happy Birthday" at the pot luck or something.









P.S. Darlene I had to delete some of your emotions so I could post this reply. Don't know what is going on here.









Leon








[/quote]

Uh, Leon,
I actually need to quit celebrating birthdays, as I will be adding to the half-century mark, this year!! 
Darlene
PS I couldn't do any emoticons, because it won't take any more. I guess we'll have to get those things like Tami and Dawn use that take up half a page to put anything on here, anymore. (mad face - can't put any more emoticons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## zoomzoom8

94!!!!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> 94!!!!!!!


Is that how many more days, or are you guessing my age?? Today, I wouldn't feel offended at all!!







I think I broke my finger and my right knee is trying to dislocate!!








Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

sgalady said:


> Uh, Leon,
> I actually need to quit celebrating birthdays, as I will be adding to the half-century mark, this year!!
> Darlene


Darlene,

I keep celebrating my birthdays, cause the alternative is unacceptable!

Besides, I worked hard to get this old! And I'm d--m proud of every grey hair I have (I need them!







).









Dan


----------



## Friendly

Hi new members here, we just bought our 25RS, actually get it this friday can't wait. We would like to attend the Rally. Right now looks like we can stay the 14-16 for sure, wife is asking for the whole week but dosn't look good. Looks like all the spots are filling up quickly someone said stay away from site 71, site 72 is availible for the days we want. Can someone tell us why site 71 is bad. Any advise? or any other sites you recommend.


----------



## Reverie

Well 71 is bad only if you have a sense of smell...

Actually, there is a sewage pumping station nearby and sometime each morning it kicks on. It isn't overpowering and sometimes you can't smell it at all but if you come all the way down to Destin you don't usually want that experience. We were next door to that site last year and it wasn't bad for us.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Friendly said:


> Hi new members here, we just bought our 25RS, actually get it this friday can't wait. We would like to attend the Rally. Right now looks like we can stay the 14-16 for sure, wife is asking for the whole week but dosn't look good. Looks like all the spots are filling up quickly someone said stay away from site 71, site 72 is availible for the days we want. Can someone tell us why site 71 is bad. Any advise? or any other sites you recommend.


Welcome Friendly to the best forum on the web!

Since this will be my first rally, I only have second hand knowledge of #71. I'm guessing it's very close to a lift station for the sewer lines and that station can get ripe when it is activated.

#72 should be fine and right in the middle of most of us! I'm in site 47.

Book it while you can. The spaces are almost gone. You can always cancel later if necessary.

Hope to see you at Topsail!

Dan


----------



## Friendly

Ok just reserved site 88 for Thurs and Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## zoomzoom8

93 !!!!!


----------



## sleecjr

Friendly said:


> Ok just reserved site 88 for Thurs and Friday. Can't wait.


Great. Glad to see you can join us! Congrats on the new camper.


----------



## Crawfish

Hi Friendly,

Welcome to the site and a big welcome to the best rally in the whole U.S.







Site 72 is one of the best site's at Topsail. You are also next door to one of the most important campers at the rally, ZoomZoom.







You will find out why when you get there. You are really lucky it was open, but glad you got it.







This is going to be a great rally. We will see you there.

Oh by the way, what part of the great state of Alabama are you from. We are located in the Dothan area.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome friendly, i can say first hand that site 71 stinks.
wife wont ever let me forget that site.
yep, i picked it . never again.

glad to see another outbacker joining us. 
see you soon, campingnut


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!

guest link updated with Friendly in #88

TopSail Info


----------



## sleecjr

Just extended my stay another night. I will now be there the 10th through the 16th. I got very lucky and the same site was open 1 more night!

Is it here yet!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Way to go!!!









That's the way you have to do it at this point....just keep checkin' back again and again........


----------



## Friendly

Crawfish said:


> Hi Friendly,
> 
> Welcome to the site and a big welcome to the best rally in the whole U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 72 is one of the best site's at Topsail. You are also next door to one of the most important campers at the rally, ZoomZoom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find out why when you get there. You are really lucky it was open, but glad you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a great rally. We will see you there.
> 
> Oh by the way, what part of the great state of Alabama are you from. We are located in the Dothan area.
> 
> Leon


Weâ€™re from Prattville, just north of you all. I've driven through Dothan a few times on my way to Florida. Nice place.

I have a question maybe someone can help us. We have a chocolate lab we're considering taking with us. This will the first time taking her, we usually get someone to dog sit for us. My concern is ticks and fleas, is it something we need to worry about? I figure putting a collar might help. Second question is has anyone camped with a larger dog. We just bought a 25RS itâ€™s roomy but our dog Shelby is not in the best shape, sheâ€™s a little lazy. Yes I have the only lab in the world that would rather sleep than run around in the yard. lol Iâ€™m not sure if she will enjoy this trip. Anyone out there camp with a large dog at Topsail that could give us some advise?

Joe


----------



## 3LEES

Friendly said:


> Hi Friendly,
> 
> Welcome to the site and a big welcome to the best rally in the whole U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 72 is one of the best site's at Topsail. You are also next door to one of the most important campers at the rally, ZoomZoom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find out why when you get there. You are really lucky it was open, but glad you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a great rally. We will see you there.
> 
> Oh by the way, what part of the great state of Alabama are you from. We are located in the Dothan area.
> 
> Leon


Weâ€™re from Prattville, just north of you all. I've driven through Dothan a few times on my way to Florida. Nice place.

I have a question maybe someone can help us. We have a chocolate lab we're considering taking with us. This will the first time taking her, we usually get someone to dog sit for us. My concern is ticks and fleas, is it something we need to worry about? I figure putting a collar might help. Second question is has anyone camped with a larger dog. We just bought a 25RS itâ€™s roomy but our dog Shelby is not in the best shape, sheâ€™s a little lazy. Yes I have the only lab in the world that would rather sleep than run around in the yard. lol Iâ€™m not sure if she will enjoy this trip. Anyone out there camp with a large dog at Topsail that could give us some advise?

Joe
[/quote]
Welcome to the Rally Friendly family!

We are bringing our dog, Sugar. She is a yellow lab mix and weighs about 65 lbs.

Sugar is a great camper. She has her own bed under the top bunk 








We have not had a flee problem with Sugar at any campground we have visited to date. This will be our first trip to Topsail, and with it's reputation, I don't think fleas and ticks will be a problem.

If you read the guest list, many of us are bringing our pets. Bring Shelby along! She'll enjoy it.

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Friendly said:


> Ok just reserved site 88 for Thurs and Friday. Can't wait.


Hey Friendly,

Is that two nights or just one night?







Why don't you look around at some others site's and see if you can stay longer. Take a look at site # 19 and site # 164. #19 is open from the 10-13th and site #164 is open for the next three days. Yes you will have to move one or two times but hey there will be about 36 other men that will be more than happy to help you move.







We could have you moved in just a few minutes. Just a thought. Would love for you to stay a little longer with us.









Leon


----------



## Friendly

Thanks everyone, I think we will consider taking our dog with us. As far as staying longer, the problem is my wife can't get the first part of the week off. I would ask her to quit but we need that money for that new camper payment. lol What we might do is actually stay on for the weekend and the following week. I know it will be over but atleast we can enjoy the area a bit longer. If anything changes you can bet we will be there early. By the way I want to thank eveyone for being so nice, we have really enjoyed reading all the comments, it really does feel like a family atmosphere.

Joe


----------



## Crawfish

Joe, actually there will a few Outbackers left after the 16th. Me and ee4308 will be pulling out on the 17th and GoVols, Chasgirl, Fourwinds and Cajuncountry I think will be staying the whole next week after the rally, so you will not be alone.

Leon


----------



## Chasgirl

Hi Friendly!

We have spot #31 reserved the following week beginning Sunday. And GoVols, another OBer, is supposed to be there too. My parents have #34 beginning Saturday (Montana 5'er). There may be others so if you stay, you won't be alone. If nothing changes between now and then, I look forward to meeting you!

Jana



Crawfish said:


> Joe, actually there will a few Outbackers left after the 16th. Me and ee4308 will be pulling out on the 17th and GoVols, Chasegirl, Fourwinds and Cajuncountry I think will be staying the whole next week after the rally, so you will not be alone.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

I'm Chasgirl, not Chase-girl! You know, 'cause I'm *"Charlie's girl"*! Although I do spending a lot of time chasing around . . .









I hate that we're going to miss you by one day! Would love to tour the new trailer!


----------



## Crawfish

Chasgirl said:


> Leon,
> 
> I'm Chasgirl, not Chase-girl! You know, 'cause I'm *"Charlie's girl"*! Although I do spending a lot of time chasing around . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that we're going to miss you by one day! Would love to tour the new trailer!


Sorry about that Jana. I could not remember the correct spelling and just took a shoot in the dark.







I will try not to let it happen again.







Maybe we will meet at the rangers office while you are coming in







and we are going out.









Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Joe (Friendly),

We camped at Topsail with our black Dobie last year, as well as our bird. She enjoys the AC and the clean site.
She is 95 lbs and owns the back of the Durango when we travel.
No issues at Topsail with fleas, this is the cleanest campground around. When a camper leaves, a crew comes in and blows the site clean, checks for trash, etc. Very Disney-like.
Welcome to Outbackers!

Dave


----------



## Chasgirl

Crawfish said:


> Leon,
> 
> I'm Chasgirl, not Chase-girl! You know, 'cause I'm *"Charlie's girl"*! Although I do spending a lot of time chasing around . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that we're going to miss you by one day! Would love to tour the new trailer!


Sorry about that Jana. I could not remember the correct spelling and just took a shoot in the dark.







I will try not to let it happen again.







Maybe we will meet at the rangers office while you are coming in







and we are going out.









Leon








[/quote]

Leon,
We'll be coming in on Sunday, but my parents are coming in Saturday so watch for a white GMC pulling a Montana 5th wheel. I'll tell him to watch for wildly-waving OBers. Save me some sand 'n sun!


----------



## 3LEES

So that means we have another SOB for the rally! The more the merrier!









Send zoom zoom their information so he can add them to the guest list.

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

91 !!!!!!!


----------



## Dean_P

Got Site #9 for two Days.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Dean_P said:


> Got Site #9 for two Days.


EXCELLENT!! Welcome!!

If you will PM me:

# of adults and names
# of children and names/ages
# of pets names/breed
cell # if you want to (the list is password protected)
and your arrival and departure dates

I will add you to the guest list and PM you back the info to get in.

Zoom


----------



## campingnut18

welcome dean.
how many will that make gordon?

campingnut


----------



## Crawfish

Chasgirl said:


> Leon,
> We'll be coming in on Sunday, but my parents are coming in Saturday so watch for a white GMC pulling a Montana 5th wheel. I'll tell him to watch for wildly-waving OBers. Save me some sand 'n sun!


We will be looking for them for sure, Jana.

Leon









Welcome to the greatest summer rally in the whole U.S Dean P. Glad you can join us. If you don't mind moving to another site why don't you all try and stay a little longer. We wouldn't mind helping you move.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

37....friendly took a spot # we already had on the list for a Mr. C......who just kinda disappeared I guess....


----------



## Chasgirl

3LEES said:


> So that means we have another SOB for the rally! The more the merrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send zoom zoom their information so he can add them to the guest list.
> 
> Dan


Is zoomzoom keeping a list of people coming the week AFTER the rally? Parents with Montana rolling in on Saturday (16th) and the Chasgirl rig is coming in on the 17th.


----------



## 3LEES

Chasgirl said:


> So that means we have another SOB for the rally! The more the merrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send zoom zoom their information so he can add them to the guest list.
> 
> Dan


Is zoomzoom keeping a list of people coming the week AFTER the rally? Parents with Montana rolling in on Saturday (16th) and the Chasgirl rig is coming in on the 17th.
[/quote]

Although the stated dates of the rally are 9th thru 16th, some are staying past that date. Since there are still members present and camping, I would think the rally goes on!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

Chasgirl said:


> So that means we have another SOB for the rally! The more the merrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send zoom zoom their information so he can add them to the guest list.
> 
> Dan


Is zoomzoom keeping a list of people coming the week AFTER the rally? Parents with Montana rolling in on Saturday (16th) and the Chasgirl rig is coming in on the 17th.
[/quote]

37 Now!!!! Guest List updated........

with the overlap if you go here:

TopSail Info

You'll see that the rally actually goes from the 8th to the 24th covering the first person there to the last person there overlapping all the folks going.....so, heck yeah, send me their info.

90!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. C

zoomzoom8 said:


> 37....friendly took a spot # we already had on the list for a Mr. C......who just kinda disappeared I guess....


Mr. C just staying for 11,12,12th. Looking forward to seeing everyone. If I can help with any group events, just let me know.

Mr. C and Honey


----------



## zoomzoom8

OOPS....you got wiped out....sorry, you've been too quiet.....I'll correct shortly.....

That makes 38 then.......kewl.....


----------



## campingnut18

welcome back mr c. 
im sure gordon wont lose you this time. he does a great job keeping things going for us.
this will be the largest rally yet for the southeast group.
it going to be hard keeping up with that many people.

i have a list of activities planned for that week.YES WE NEED HELP WITH THEM.
on that saturday i will pass them out. 
you are welocme to help and do as many as you want.

i cant wait for june to get here. this will be a blast.

campingnut


----------



## Crawfish

I just want to say, if anybody that wants to attend this great rally, but has not been able to get a site, *there is one available. *







Since Tidefan has sold his Outback to Outbackgeorgia their site in now open. They are still planning on attending the rally but will be staying in a condo close by.







He is hanging on to it so someone that wants to attend the rally can buy it.







You will need to contact Tidefan by PM or email to work out the details.







He will hold this site for as long as he can. So if you want to attend and have a very good site right in the middle of the action it is best to let him know. I know this site will go fast so you better hurry.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

A little motivation anyone? This picture taken YESTERDAY by a local SoWal photographer just down the beach from Topsail. I'm ready to go NOW!


----------



## Crawfish

Now that is awesome.







Talking about motivation.







We are planning on going down next week for a few days. I will take some pictures while we are there.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i cant wait...

ok gang, i need any of your pictures you took last year.
im working on something for this years rally and need them.
i have some from nick and tommy.
i just need all the other people too.

please send them to me.
you can even zip the files if that will help.

thanks, lamar


----------



## GoVols

campingnut18 said:


> i cant wait...
> 
> ok gang, i need any of your pictures you took last year.
> im working on something for this years rally and need them.
> i have some from nick and tommy.
> i just need all the other people too.
> 
> please send them to my home email at [email protected]
> you can even zip the files if that will help.
> 
> thanks, lamar


Lamar,

Edit your post quickly!!! The spambots mine forums for email addresses, so you need to disguise your email address or else be ready for an onslaught of junk mail. Something like, "[email protected] . . " etc.


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon must be out of town, so I will fill in for him while he is out.

*Just 87 more days!!!!!!!!!!*

Leon


----------



## tonka

Hey GoVols & Lamar

I just noticed the quoted part thingy on GoVols post needs to be edited. The email addy is still there. I guess the spambots could still gitcha.

Anybody ever have spambots for dinner? They taste like chicken.









Julie (mrs. tonka)


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> i cant wait...
> 
> ok gang, i need any of your pictures you took last year.
> im working on something for this years rally and need them.
> i have some from nick and tommy.
> i just need all the other people too.
> 
> please send them to me.
> you can even zip the files if that will help.
> 
> thanks, lamar


Oh NO. Here come the zebra stripes...

Reverie


----------



## GoVols

I have plenty of scenery pictures, but since I missed last year's rally by a week, no OB'ers are in them.









Fixed my earlier post to protect Lamar; thanks Julie.

I have been reading in a local forum that there will be a couple new restaurants to try down on the west end of 30A: Stinky's Fish Camp and Heart and Soul. Stinky's is the rebirth of the Lake Place Restaurant (which burned down). With a name like that, it has to be good!







Heart and Soul is a healthy







foods place, even closer to Topsail.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hello from Road Atlanta!!!!!! Havin' a blast here breaking in our newest track virgins.............









85!!!!!!!

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo close.............

All y'all goin to the spring rally be safe....see ya soon!!!!


----------



## Friendly

We have site 88 reserved after Mr. C from the 14-16th and now were able to reserve site 62 for the weekend of the 16-18th . It will mean moving across the way but Iâ€™m sure it will be worth it. Let us know if we can help or bring anything. Just saw the picture posted. Iâ€™m ready to goooooo.


----------



## GoVols

Friendly said:


> We have site 88 reserved after Mr. C from the 14-16th and now were able to reserve site 62 for the weekend of the 16-18th . It will mean moving across the way but Iâ€™m sure it will be worth it. Let us know if we can help or bring anything. Just saw the picture posted. Iâ€™m ready to goooooo.


Good deal, Friendly. Sites 31 (Chasgirl) and 33 (me) will be in on the 17th & 18th. I have an SOB friend that will be in #35 starting on the 15th.


----------



## geodebro

Howdy folks,
Well....sad to say that site 70 is open for this Rally. I have a family gathering which is happening at the same time. Hope everyone has a blast.









George


----------



## 3LEES

geodebro said:


> Howdy folks,
> Well....sad to say that site 70 is open for this Rally. I have a family gathering which is happening at the same time. Hope everyone has a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George


Hey George!

Sorry to hear you can't make the rally. I was looking forward to meeting a fellow Floridian!

We'll try again soon!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret just got back from Topsail. We traveled down with FreeFaller after the Spring Rally and stayed a few days. The weather was perfect. Days in the mid to upper 70's and nights in the mid to upper 50's. While we were there we got to meet Kywoman and a few more Outbackers that were there. In all there were 8 Outbacks there. Three of them knew about Outbackers.com and we told all the others about it. To our surprise there was one Outbacker from Alabama we met that is coming to the summer rally. They will be in site #7 and #9, I think, for the week. They all were really nice people, of course all the Outbackers we meet are nice people. All we did was relax the whole time we were there. It was just what we needed.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Glad you and Margaret got some much-deserved R&R, especially at your favorite place!!







Looking forward to the Summer Rally, myself!!
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

78 Days!!!!

well, 77 for us.......









TopSail Info










Ya'll stocked up on Rum yet????


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> 78 Days!!!!
> 
> well, 77 for us.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TopSail Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll stocked up on Rum yet????


39 bottles of rum on the wall, 39 bottles of rum.....
Take one down and pass it around, 39 bottles of rum......
38 bottles of rum on the wall, 38 bottles of rum,
Take one down and pass it around.......
No need to buy margamita mix, yet, Gordon........didn't get to use it at GA Vets, so I still have it........oughta be good and chilled by then!! I'll pick up some tequila, too. Think 4 gallons of mix will hold us? I'll stop by Jax Liquors in Tallahassee and stock up and get everything in order. Don't think I'll stop with just ONE of your wonderful drinks, this year.........I'll work up to TWO!!








Darlene


----------



## Friendly

sgalady said:


> 78 Days!!!!
> 
> well, 77 for us.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TopSail Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll stocked up on Rum yet????


39 bottles of rum on the wall, 39 bottles of rum.....
Take one down and pass it around, 39 bottles of rum......
38 bottles of rum on the wall, 38 bottles of rum,
Take one down and pass it around.......
No need to buy margamita mix, yet, Gordon........didn't get to use it at GA Vets, so I still have it........oughta be good and chilled by then!! I'll pick up some tequila, too. Think 4 gallons of mix will hold us? I'll stop by Jax Liquors in Tallahassee and stock up and get everything in order. Don't think I'll stop with just ONE of your wonderful drinks, this year.........I'll work up to TWO!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Sounds good, Were with you.


----------



## mountainlady56

Just got off the phone with Mrs. Tidefan (Jamie). She and everyone are doing great. Miss Anna Claire was supposed to be delivered today, but, just like big brother AJ, she couldn't wait!!! Miss Anna Claire made her debut at 3:24 AM, Saturday morning!! She weighed 8#4oz., was 20 1/2" long, and has black hair.
Jamie reported that for some reason, AJ thought she would arrive with a red bow in her hair, when she was born, so he was very pleased that they arranged to have a red bow in her hair, when he first saw her!!
Congratulations to Mr. & Mrs. Tidefan!!! wub.gif
Darlene action.gif


----------



## Crawfish

Well I guess I need to apologize to everyone.







I was told about little Miss Anna Claire Friday. I guess I have been so busy the last few days I forgot to tell anyone.







Oh well, you know how men are about these things.









Congrats Ernie, Jamie and AJ on the new little Outbacker, Anna Claire.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Congratulations Ernie, Jamie and AJ on the new addition to the family!

We look forward to seeing the little one at Topsail!

Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8

Congrats Tidefan and family!!!!

74 days!!!


----------



## Crawfish

OK all you Topsailers. This rally is starting to get close. We are looking at getting some rally "T"-shirts made up for this rally and all the rallies to come. We were thinking of doing a generic T-shirt that can be worn at any rally we have. Here is what we have come up with so far. Below is the picture we are planning on using on the back of the T-shirt. What do you think? What we have not decided on is the wording for the T-shirt. Here is where we need your help. What we have at the moment is this.

On the front of the shirt left hand side where the pocket should be have in small letters "*Southeastern Outbackers*" with the Outbackers logo.

On the back of the shirt have the picture centered and above it have in large letters "*Home is Where*" and below the picture have "*you park your Outback*".

These are only suggestions. There is nothing in stone yet except the picture. So tell us what you think and don't worry about hurting our feelings because we are asking for your input.

The shirts will be white 100% cotton. They are good quality shirts.

We need to also start getting all the sizes we need so we can put the order in somewhere around April 15. I know taxes are due then, but this is a lot easier than doing your taxes. So If you want some rally shirts for your family PM or email me or Campingnut18 with the number and sizes you need. I guess it would help to tell you how much the shirts will cost. Are you sitting down. Sizes Child small through Adult extra large is $6.00 and everything 2X and above is $7.50. Now Campingnut18 and I have been talking and there are two ways we can work the price. We can charge the regular price mentioned above or we can charge $8.00 per shirt no matter what size you wear and use the extra money to defray the cost of the pot luck. You do not have to pay for the shirts in advance. I will bring all the shirts with me to the rally and you can pay for them there. I will not be shipping any shirts through the postage system.

So let's get on the ball and let us know what you think.










Leon


----------



## 3LEES

I think you and Lamar have designed a great "T" shirt! I wouldn't change a thing.

$8.00 per shirt sounds fine with us.

On a side note, let us know how we can help with other aspects of the rally.

Dan



Crawfish said:


> "*Home is Where*" "*you part your Outback*".
> 
> Leon


Maybe I'm wrong, but don't you mean "park" instead of "part"?


----------



## sleecjr

8.00 sounds great.. And the shirt looks nice! What kinda of things where you thinking of at the pot luck? Any thinkg else you need help with?


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but don't you mean "park" instead of "part"?


Good catch Dan. I called myself proof reading it twice. Like they always say, two heads are better than one.

Last year Lamar and I went out and purchased all the seafood for the pot luck and divided the cost with the number of campers at the rally. If my memory serves me right it came to $15 per family, thats $15 for the whole family. All the side dishes were supplied by all the families. There was tons of food. I think we ate on it for two more days. What we were looking at is to use the extra money for plates, eating utensils, cups, drinks, seafood, etc. What ever the money doesn't cover then we divide the rest between each camper at the rally. This way we can have all the food and supplies brought in, *except for the side dishes*, so all the families don't have to worry about what to bring.Then all we have to do is cook it. Most everybody pitches in to help with the cooking. We are going to need some cooking equipment, but we will talk about that a little later. We will be starting a list soon for all the side dishes.

As for helping with other things, we are going to put a list of all the activities on this thread after Lamar gets back from his week trip to Florida. We are going to need some help so just stay tuned and we will let you know.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Leon and Lamar

Great job on the shirts.

Congrats Tidefan family!!


----------



## Friendly

I hope this goes through, usually my husband does the replies but being the smart guy he is, he broke his wrist today playing volleyball. We like the T-shirt design 8.00 sounds fine. This will be our first rally, not sure what to expect as far as the activities and pot luck. What day is the pot luck, we donâ€™t arrive until late in the week? If were not there in time for that let us know if we can help with some of the other activities or if there is something we can bring?

I think were on spot 88 Thur â€" Fri then moving to spot 62 for sat â€" mon is anyone staying on for the next week?


----------



## Chasgirl

Hi Mrs. Friendly!

We'll be there the next week (17th-23rd, I think) after the main rally. My husband and I, our 13 year old daughter and her friend are coming. We're in spot 31. My parents are coming and have #34. They have a Montana 5th wheel and we've been teasing them about wearing their SOB sign!









Crawfish, that picture is awesome. Can we work a deal on 3 shirts even though we'll miss you guys by one day?

Jana


----------



## Crawfish

Friendly said:


> Hi Mrs. Friendly!
> 
> Crawfish, that picture is awesome. Can we work a deal on 3 shirts even though we'll miss you guys by one day?
> 
> Jana


Jana, I think we can work something out.







That goes for anyone else that's coming in late or after the main rally.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

...and of course, with us being there the day before, we will have the blender going when you all roll in (what a great start)..........stock up on that rum........


----------



## campingnut18

glad you posted that leon. it will give the new folks some idea's of what we are doing.

i cant take credit for the design of the shirts. one of outbackers from up north did it.
his wife was the artist. he said last year we could use the design for our shirts.
if people want ,emaill me your shirts sizes and how many of each.
i will keep a list and get with leon next week on our order.


----------



## GoVols

Friendly said:


> I think were on spot 88 Thur â€" Fri then moving to spot 62 for sat â€" mon is anyone staying on for the next week?


Friendly,

We will be there for a week beginning Sunday, June 17th, site #33.

Leon said he will buy dinner Sunday night for any Outbackers hanging around for the second week.









JT


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> ...and of course, with us being there the day before, we will have the blender going when you all roll in (what a great start)..........stock up on that rum........


Zoom,
Thought of you, last night, when Jimmy was flipping through the channels. On "Trick Out That Truck", they had a gas-powered blender. Thought it would be just up your alley!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Hi, it's me Carmen. Gotta put in my 2 cents. For the potluck on Wed, since we are going to have 2-3 times more people this year than last year we would like to keep it simple and easy as possible like Leon suggested below. Let's assign the men purchase the fish, hush puppies, and fries and leave it with that for the most part. We may ask for a "few" other sides like ketchup, tartar sauce, drinks, ice, deserts, tablecloths (for fast cleanup), and maybe some others that I'm just not thinking of right now. If you've got something good, please by all means make it - you know we'll eat it. Oh yeah, we will need some fish fryers if you got em.

Once we get there, we would also like to put up a sign-up sheet at the clubhouse for setup/preparation crew (tables, chairs, etc), a cooking crew, and then a cleanup crew so no one group is doing it all.

How much longer????

Carmen









------------------------------

Last year Lamar and I went out and purchased all the seafood for the pot luck and divided the cost with the number of campers at the rally. If my memory serves me right it came to $15 per family, thats $15 for the whole family. All the side dishes were supplied by all the families. There was tons of food. I think we ate on it for two more days. What we were looking at is to use the extra money for plates, eating utensils, cups, drinks, seafood, etc. What ever the money doesn't cover then we divide the rest between each camper at the rally. This way we can have all the food and supplies brought in, *except for the side dishes*, so all the families don't have to worry about what to bring.Then all we have to do is cook it. Most everybody pitches in to help with the cooking. We are going to need some cooking equipment, but we will talk about that a little later. We will be starting a list soon for all the side dishes.

As for helping with other things, we are going to put a list of all the activities on this thread after Lamar gets back from his week trip to Florida. We are going to need some help so just stay tuned and we will let you know.


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Friendly,
> 
> We will be there for a week beginning Sunday, June 17th, site #33.
> 
> Leon said he will buy dinner Sunday night for any Outbackers hanging around for the second week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT


How does McDonald's sound.







Shoot I'll even let you get a apple turnover.









Leon


----------



## Friendly

Crawfish said:


> Friendly,
> 
> We will be there for a week beginning Sunday, June 17th, site #33.
> 
> Leon said he will buy dinner Sunday night for any Outbackers hanging around for the second week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT


How does McDonald's sound.







Shoot I'll even let you get a apple turnover.









Leon








[/quote]

McDonalds sounds better than cooking any day







. Were on spot 014 that week, so to sum it up we arrive on thurs spot 88 then sat move to 62 then mon move to 014. We may need an extra tank of gas just for the moves.


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Hi, it's me Carmen. Gotta put in my 2 cents. For the potluck on Wed, since we are going to have 2-3 times more people this year than last year we would like to keep it simple and easy as possible like Leon suggested below. Let's assign the men purchase the fish, hush puppies, and fries and leave it with that for the most part. We may ask for a "few" other sides like ketchup, tartar sauce, drinks, ice, deserts, tablecloths (for fast cleanup), and maybe some others that I'm just not thinking of right now. If you've got something good, please by all means make it - you know we'll eat it. Oh yeah, we will need some fish fryers if you got em.
> 
> Once we get there, we would also like to put up a sign-up sheet at the clubhouse for setup/preparation crew (tables, chairs, etc), a cooking crew, and then a cleanup crew so no one group is doing it all.
> 
> How much longer????
> 
> Carmen


Hey Carmen, I don't know about everyone else but I would like to have some desert. You know we can not have a pot luck without something sweet. Hey Lamar that blueberry pie or what ever it was sure was good at the spring rally.









We have around 40 families attending this rally. So we are looking at between 150-160 mouths to feed. We are also planning on inviting the park rangers to this pot luck along with two technicians from Dandy Dan's RV and maybe the district manager for Emerald Coast RV.

As for fish cookers, we will most likely need about four or five for the hush puppies, french fries, shrimp and other seafood. We will also need 4, 5 or 6 grills to cook some seafood on.

The menu on the seafood will consist of fish, shrimp, and scallops. If you want to add to this list just say so.
For the people who do not eat seafood we will have some hamburgers and hot dogs for you. I am planning on bringing about 5 or 6 gals of coleslaw that I can get donated from a local restaurant here where I live.

As Carmen said, we will need crews to set up the tables, cook and clean up. We will set up lists here in the near future for those crews.

We are inviting two technicians from Dandy Dan's RV in Panama City Beach, FL to come in and answer any questions you might have on your Outback or SOB. They will not be doing any repairs or maintenance on any TT. I am trying to get the district manager for Emerald Coast RV, which covers southeast Alabama and the panhandle of Florida, to join us at the pot luck. She said she will try to work it in to her schedule. She went way above the call of duty last year to help us out.

As the rally gets closer we will be giving out more information.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Leon,

I'm sure I can get my DW to make some desserts. She is a great cook, but I'll leave the choice up to her.

Count me in for a grill. I've got a Weber Q and stand that does a great job.

Will we need any tables for serving? I have a folding table that is 30 X 60 that I could bring along.

Dan


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Leon,
> 
> I'm sure I can get my DW to make some desserts. She is a great cook, but I'll leave the choice up to her.
> 
> Count me in for a grill. I've got a Weber Q and stand that does a great job.
> 
> Will we need any tables for serving? I have a folding table that is 30 X 60 that I could bring along.
> 
> Dan


Dan, that sounds great. I will let you know about the table. The park has a club house that we have reserved for the whole week and it has a lot of tables and chairs with a full kitchen, bathrooms and a TV with DVD. This is going to be one great rally.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Yeah, we'll really be roughing it!

Daave


----------



## mountainlady56

Maybe we can set up an area around the TV and DVD for the chitlins to watch a movie or something, while the grown folks get stuff fixed. I know, last year, we had lots of grilled tilapia. I sometimes catch it on sale for like $2.99/#. Do you want me to start stockpiling some, or are you just gonna buy everything there. I found out I have to avoid shellfish, due to my triglycerides being so high..........couldn't figure it out........ practically everything I bring in the house is sugar-free/fat-free, but I eat seafood out alot.








I like the schedule that was set up.......it's simple, gives people "family time"........me? I'm gonna go into PCB and see a rock'n'roll revue one night........if anyone else wants to join, it's kid-approved, but it's a late show. The groups name is "Clutch" and they're locals at PCB. Seen them several years in a row, and they're great! 








Oh, and I KNOW you guys want me to make two Dutch ovens of cheese grits!! NOT!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

IF ANYONE WANTS A T-SHIRT.
please email us .
we only have about 3 weeks to take orders.
leon said he needs to turn it in the middle of april. 
that will give the guy time to make all the shirts.

for smaller kids shirts. give us an idea on size like 8-10, 10-14 and so on.
i have some orders, thanks...

lets get going folks.









thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Man I forgot to tell everyone something about the T-shirts. The company making the shirts for us is owned by one of our own Southeastern Outbackers. His Outbacker name is "Thomas". I would like to thank Tommy for taking on this job and giving us a great price on the shirts. He told me he will not be able to make the rally due to his business being really backed up during June. He sends a big "Howdy" to everyone and he hopes he can make next years summer rally. Tommy even if you can not make this rally your name will surely be mentioned quite a few times. Hope you can join us next year.

Leon


----------



## thomas183

campingnut18 said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS A T-SHIRT.
> please email us .
> we only have about 3 weeks to take orders.
> leon said he needs to turn it in the middle of april.
> that will give the guy time to make all the shirts.
> 
> for smaller kids shirts. give us an idea on size like 8-10, 10-14 and so on.
> i have some orders, thanks...
> 
> lets get going folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, lamar


So everyonr knows the kids sizes a Youth Small (6-8)
Youth Med (10-12)
Youth Large (14-16)
Hope that helps and sorry I cant make it this year but maybe next time.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## campingnut18

thanks tommy for that info.
it will help when they place an order.
take a day off in june and join us for the pot luck.
its one heck of a seafood feast . all the local restaurants come to us for ideas.

hope you can make it. THANKS FOR MAKING THE SHIRTS.
lamar


----------



## EZCAMPN

campingnut18 said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS A T-SHIRT.
> please email us .
> we only have about 3 weeks to take orders.
> leon said he needs to turn it in the middle of april.
> that will give the guy time to make all the shirts.
> 
> for smaller kids shirts. give us an idea on size like 8-10, 10-14 and so on.
> i have some orders, thanks...
> 
> lets get going folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, lamar


EXCAMPN Needs Two Adult shirts one XXL and one L

Thanks


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey boys and girls...we have a new outbacker, FLA Airboat, that is on the fence about joining us but running into the site jumping dilemma. I know we have two or three folks that have spoken up that you may not be making it, but are holding your sites till you know for sure.....any of you know yet??? Can you give up your site to FLA AirBoat??? If not, Crawfish, we need you site jumping expertise.

WOOHOO!!!!

ONLY 67 days!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

I think Tidefan's site has been taken. I will get in contact with him and check. I also just looked at the reservation site, ReserveAmerica, and it doesn't look good. I would suggest to FLA AirBoat it keep checking ReserveAmerica, link on the first post of the thread, to see if there are any cancellations. I will let you know what I find out from Tidefan.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

There was a couple others as well.........hopefully they will chime in.

BTW we need:

2 large adult and 2 med children t-shirts


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey boys and girls...we have a new outbacker, FLA Airboat, that is on the fence about joining us but running into the site jumping dilemma. I know we have two or three folks that have spoken up that you may not be making it, but are holding your sites till you know for sure.....any of you know yet??? Can you give up your site to FLA AirBoat??? If not, Crawfish, we need you site jumping expertise.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> ONLY 67 days!!!!!


Well, I decided to give Brother Leon's mind a break, as mine needs to be occupied doing something at the present, anyway.
Looking back over posts, you may check with Geodobro and see if he's let his site go or not. He was on 70, I think. Otherwise, FLA airboat's gonna be jumping like a Mexican jumpin' bean in a hot skillet. Here's the breakdown for the WHOLE PARK!!
9th: site 59, 136
10th: site 88, 114, 136, 141, 142
11th: site 20, 115
12th: site 20
13th: site 160
14th: site 114
15th: site 25, 26, 27, 36, 77, 101
Now, THAT'S what I call slim pickin's!!
One last thought: Don't know if the state park would do it, but SOME (and I said some) Corp of Eng. will allow you to prepay on the "walk-up only" sites. You actually have to go in, cash in hand and pre-pay, though. Me? I think it's an unfair practice, but it IS done. Rode through, trying to pick out a site #, and no receipts, etc., on the lot # posts, but they were taken. The receipts were up in a matter of five minutes!!
No camper or equipment/vehicles on it. But, you can give it a try.
Darlene


----------



## HausmannM

Zoomzoom8







, Crawfish







and sgalady







thanks for helping out this "newbie" in trying to find a site for the rally. I know that I am among good company and look forward to being able to meet all of you.







My wife is very excited to come after we crashed her parents Casita Rally over the weekend (Our first real camping in our new 21RS). They welcomed us warmly and we had a blast. I can only wonder how it is with those of the same make & model!!! I appreciate any help in scoring a site for at least 3 nights and possibly more. We are coming from about 8 hours away and with a 2 year old would like some "stability". Thanks again!


----------



## Crawfish

Matt, hang in there buddy. Keep checking the reservations site every chance you get. We are hoping we can come up with a site that unfortunately someone had to drop out. I have some emails out, waiting to here from them. Sometimes you can catch a cancellation on the reservation site. I will be looking for you also.

Leon


----------



## Dean_P

We have site #9 reserved for Wed Jun 13 2007 - Fri Jun 15 2007 (2 nights)
We decided to stay longer so last night we reserved site #72 for 6 nights.

If anyone is interested in site #9 on these dates PM me.

Dean


----------



## Crawfish

Dean_P said:


> We have site #9 reserved for Wed Jun 13 2007 - Fri Jun 15 2007 (2 nights)
> We decided to stay longer so last night we reserved site #72 for 6 nights.
> 
> If anyone is interested in site #9 on these dates PM me.
> 
> Dean


*You got site #72 for 6 nights*? What day does it start on. Dean, you are one lucky person. Site #72 is one of the best sites at Topsail, in my opinion. Dean hang on to that site as long as you can. I am sure someone could use it.

Leon


----------



## Dean_P

Crawfish said:


> We have site #9 reserved for Wed Jun 13 2007 - Fri Jun 15 2007 (2 nights)
> We decided to stay longer so last night we reserved site #72 for 6 nights.
> 
> If anyone is interested in site #9 on these dates PM me.
> 
> Dean


*You got site #72 for 6 nights*? What day does it start on. Dean, you are one lucky person. Site #72 is one of the best sites at Topsail, in my opinion. Dean hang on to that site as long as you can. I am sure someone could use it.

Leon








[/quote]

I Received my Reservation Confirmation email from Reserve America yesterday. We were very surprised and excited this site was available for 6 days.

Site 072/HORSE SHOE/Weeping Willow
Arrival date: Sat Jun 09 2007 # Days: 6


----------



## zoomzoom8

OOOOOOOO....right next to the bartender.............









I'll update your stuff on the guest list shortly.


----------



## GoVols

It was really beginning to bother me. It just kept hanging out there, taunting me: available, June 16th -- week after week -- available June 16th . . . .







Even though I am a firm proponent of traveling on Sundays to avoid the tractor trailer rigs and all the beach condo renters coming and going on Saturdays, it still bothered me. I've had my reservations for Sunday 17th to Sunday the 24th for months now. Yet, Saturday the 16th on my site was available . . .

Well, I couldn't stand it any longer. I kinda felt bad for that lonely little "A" sitting there all by itself on the ReserveAmerica web page, so I adopted him this morning. At least officially, we have reservations now beginning on the 16th instead of the 17th.

Whew! I feel better now.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all.....









Link updated!!!

TopSail Info










66 days!!!


----------



## Chasgirl

GoVols said:


> It was really beginning to bother me. It just kept hanging out there, taunting me: available, June 16th -- week after week -- available June 16th . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am a firm proponent of traveling on Sundays to avoid the tractor trailer rigs and all the beach condo renters coming and going on Saturdays, it still bothered me. I've had my reservations for Sunday 17th to Sunday the 24th for months now. Yet, Saturday the 16th on my site was available . . .
> 
> Well, I couldn't stand it any longer. I kinda felt bad for that lonely little "A" sitting there all by itself on the ReserveAmerica web page, so I adopted him this morning. At least officially, we have reservations now beginning on the 16th instead of the 17th.
> 
> Whew! I feel better now.


What a wonderful idea GoVols! Hmm. I'll have to check out my site and see if it's taken on the 16th. I haven't looked in a couple of months. Be a shame to let it "go to waste", huh?


----------



## HausmannM

*We are IN!!! Site 110 for 3 nights!







The 11th, 12th and 13th. Looking forward to meeting all that will be in attendance and putting faces to screen names. See you at the beach!







*


----------



## wudido

MAYBE SOME OF YOU NICE FOLKS COULD BRING A FRIND THAT IS NOT YET AN HAPPY OUTBACK OWNER, AND I CAN SEND THEM HOME IN MY 2006 30RLS THAT WILL GO ALMOST ANOTHER YEAR WITH NO USE BY US. DUE TO A CONFLICT IN THE GULF. I WOULD BE HAPPY TO BRING IT TO TOP'SL AND SHOW IT DURING YOUR RALLY. IT SOUNDS LIKE SO MUCH FUN.THEY WONT BE SORRY THIS THING IS NEW. HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## zoomzoom8

64 !!!!!!

Info updated to include FLA Boater

TopSail Info


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all........









I've had a couple PM's asking to repost the ingredients of the "Official Adult Beverage" of
the summer rally. So, here ya go.....

Ingredients:

Ice
White Rum - Any brand will do
Coconut Rum - I think there are only two or three companies making this. Again, any brand will do
Banana (gotta be ripe...green makes it bite, and we don't want bite)
Cherries and Cherry Juice
Secret Mix








Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Mix to taste...enjoy.....









Nutritional Value: Are you kidding???


----------



## Crawfish

Can you believe we are this close to the "Rally of the Year".







It's only a little over 8 weeks away. Seven of those weeks will go by fast,







but that last week before the rally will be the slowest week ever.









Everybody don't forget to get your order in for T-shirt's. Just email Canpingnut18 with the quanity and the sizes you need. Keep an eye on this thread in the future for any changes and updates.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hi all........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple PM's asking to repost the ingredients of the "Official Adult Beverage" of
> the summer rally. So, here ya go.....
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Ice
> White Rum - Any brand will do
> Coconut Rum - I think there are only two or three companies making this. Again, any brand will do
> Banana (gotta be ripe...green makes it bite, and we don't want bite)
> Cherries and Cherry Juice
> Secret Mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> Mix to taste...enjoy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutritional Value: Are you kidding???


Calories??


----------



## zoomzoom8

Calories???? What Calories????? This is a vacation beverage....there are no calories.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

I heard from a little bird that site 70 is being held........it's available for the entire week......


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, then we have two sites that are available, Geodebro (site #70) and Tidefan's (site #78). These are two great sites right in the middle of all the action. If anyone knows somebody that wants to attend this awesome rally then tell them to either PM or email those two. These sites will not last long. It is a first come first serve offer.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

FLA_Airboat......if you need a week.....these are each great sites.....


----------



## dojumccoy

We are not going to be able to attend the rally. My husband's partner at work is quiting and a new person will need to be hired and trained fully before my husband can go on vacation. We will be lucky to be able to go somewhere this coming fall.

But our bad news will be someone's good news; out campsite will now be available. We have site #27 for the 9-15th. I'll drop the reservation tonight (saturday) between 9pm and midnight.

Julie


----------



## campingnut18

T-SHIRTS.....








PLEASE dont post your shirts orders here.
send me a pm here on outbackers.com so i can keep up with orders.

we do have the ones who did post here, you dont have to send them again.

i have about 12 familys orders so far. 
leon said we have a few more days. so lets place them asap.

thanks, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK the DW is trying to get some stuff together for the chitlins.........do we have a theme this year?? Last year it was luau.....

61 !!!!!


----------



## Reverie

How about:

"Outbackers Gone Wild"?

"Too Hot for Outbackers!"

"A Visit to Club Gordon..."

"The Good, The Bad and The Black Streaks"

Feel free to add more...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Whatever the theme, let's still have the hawaiian shirts for the cookout. We need more this year. (unless someone has a better idea for something fun).

C-


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Whatever the theme, let's still have the Hawaiian shirts for the cookout. We need more this year. (unless someone has a better idea for something fun).
> 
> C-


I agree with Carmen. We need to keep the ugliest Hawaiian shirt contest at the pot luck. Why don't we call it something like "Fantasy Island" and Nick can be Mr. Roarke and Gordon can be Tattoo. I can see Gordon now on top of his TT after one of his beverages howling "De Plane, De Plane".







Just kidding Gordon.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Whatever the theme, let's still have the Hawaiian shirts for the cookout. We need more this year. (unless someone has a better idea for something fun).
> 
> C-


I agree with Carmen. We need to keep the ugliest Hawaiian shirt contest at the pot luck. Why don't we call it something like "Fantasy Island" and Nick can be Mr. Roarke and Gordon can be Tattoo. I can see Gordon now on top of his TT after one of his beverages howling "De Plane, De Plane".







Just kidding Gordon.

Leon








[/quote]

LOL, old memories of hard labor back from Oct 06 are coming back.......


----------



## C Ware

If anyone has to cancel. please let us know in advance so that we can arrange to get your cancelled spot. We will be able to attend the 9th thru the 11th. Thanks

Carlton and Lori


----------



## zoomzoom8

We may have you covered......Crawfish, would you help us see if we can get tidefan to contact them...........


----------



## campingnut18

if anyone wants to go all week.
we may have 1 more open. if this person sells the camper another site will open up.

so if anyone waits until the last second to plan trips.
just hang on, you may get very lucky.

campingnut


----------



## campingnut18

attn: southeast outbackers.....

leon cant get on the outback site at all.
so if you need him pm me for his email addess or phone number.
hope to see him back on soon.

thanks, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

57!!!!


----------



## C Ware

Looks like we might get in. Made arrangements for a site pickup Sunday for the couple of days we can go. will let you know if it works.

Carlton


----------



## zoomzoom8

HWY STAR said:


> Looks like we might get in. Made arrangements for a site pickup Sunday for the couple of days we can go. will let you know if it works.
> 
> Carlton


AWESOME!!! Welcome......let us know the details!!


----------



## C Ware

Well we will be attending somewhat. Will arrive June 7 and leave June 10. At least we will get to meet some of you guys Saturday and Sunday. If there are any planned activities for the 9th or 10th please let us know. I do have several ugly Hawaiin Shirts.







We also make a mean adult beverage called Miami Vice. Our site number is 33. Looking forward to the rally.









Carlton and Lori


----------



## campingnut18

welcome hwy star,
look back on page 42 of this post.
you will see a list of activities we have planned so far.

email me here, if you would like to order any rally t-shirts.
each shirt is $8.00 any size.

man im so sick of this cold weather. i cant wait to get in that warm gulf water again soon.
boy do i miss the place we dont speak of.























,lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome to the Rally Hwy Star!

I know several are planning on getting to Topsail early. I think that zoomzoom8 (Gordon) is planning on arriving before the June 9th start.

See ya there!

Lamar,

I wonder what happened to global warming? A blizzard in April?

Here in Palm Bay Florida it rained for about 2.5 hours and the temp. is going down to the high 40's tonight.

I'm not complaining, it makes for great snugglin' weather. But usually in mid April we are warming and getting deep into our dry season.

Dan


----------



## Reverie

I'm with you. Global Warming? Phooey on that.

No doubt the weather gets hotter and it gets colder. Climatologist have known and acknowledged this for years. To say a year is the hottest in history is dumb. What do we have, 150 years of accurate records, tops? Scientists claim the earth is 4.5 Billion years old... and we have records of about 150 years. Whip out my handy dandy calculator, lets see...., carry the 4..., add the zero..., divide, wait, no, multiply..., ahh. This means we are panicking about the weather when we only understand with any accuracy 0.000003 of it. Putting it another way, it is like trying to discern from two pixels what the picture is on a 40" television.

Our esteemed former Vice President goes in front of a syncophantic Congress and declares "The earth has a fever and we have to cure it". I don't know about you but I think he needs to go camping...

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> Our esteemed former Vice President goes in front of a syncophantic Congress and declares "The earth has a fever and we have to cure it". I don't know about you but I think he needs to go camping...
> 
> Reverie


Amen Brother! He needs to go camping so he can cut back on his electrical use. Seems he uses 4 x's what the average American uses.

Ok...'nuff about 'ole Al.

So...how long until June 9th?









Dan


----------



## GoVols

I just noticed that site #58 is available for June 13-15 if anyone is looking for a parking spot for a few days.


----------



## mom30075

I know of a family who would like to stay the week, they are OUTBACK owners, but not on this site yet.
Let me know if anyone cancels. I'm not on the site often.
Lamar, if you notice someone cancel email me direct.
THANKS,
Donna


----------



## campingnut18

we may have another open , but not until late may early june.
but i told them to call me first.
the other site i had open for the week was taken very fast.
i will let you know.
thanks, lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> I just noticed that site #58 is available for June 13-15 if anyone is looking for a parking spot for a few days.


Yeah, 
That was my cousin and his wife. SHE decided she wanted to go on a cruise with her sister and won't get back until the 9th. Sure hope my cousin's enjoying HIS retirement!!








Darlene


----------



## dojumccoy

Site #27 has just been put back up for grabs. First come first serve. Have fun.
The McCoys


----------



## C Ware

HEY zoomzoom8 -

How many more days?


----------



## zoomzoom8

51 !!!


----------



## sleecjr

Daddy I am ready to go.

Sorry Bella it still 51 more days.









OH NO!!!!!


----------



## C Ware

She is a cutie. I cry like that when I want to go camping and have to wait











zoomzoom8 said:


> 51 !!!


Then it is 49 for me. *WAHOOOOO*


----------



## campingnut18

*The order for Rally t-shirts is Monday. If you haven't already, place those orders by PM'g me.

Thanks.*


----------



## mountainlady56

That Bella is a CUTIE PIE!! Can't wait to get hold of her. You got my order, didn't you Lamar?
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

i have shirt orders from...
MR C
DEAN
JON
EXCAMPN
BILLY
EUGENE
3LEES
ROBINSON
JANA
SLEE
DUSTIN
TOMMY
HWY STAR
DAVID & JULIE
me...
LEON GOT THE ONE OFF THE POST.and the ones people sent him.
so please let me know by monday morning.
thanks, lamar


----------



## need2mellowout

We were able to get a cancellation. We'll be on Site 48 from June 9th to 17th. DW will miss the first few days but sheâ€™ll be flying into Pensacola Tuesday night (12th).

I have a question for yâ€™all. Dw and I like to have a cocktail or two while on vacation. Are alcohol beverages allowed at these rallies?









Weâ€™re really looking forward to this trip and meeting all of you.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hmmmmmmmmm, Dave and Julie (Tonka) were on that site....wonder what happened?? Tonka, you and yours will be missed...









WELCOME ABOARD NEED2MELLOWOUT!!!



need2mellowout said:


> i have shirt orders from...
> MR C
> DEAN
> JON
> EXCAMPN
> BILLY
> EUGENE
> 3LEES
> ROBINSON
> JANA
> SLEE
> DUSTIN
> TOMMY
> HWY STAR
> DAVID & JULIE
> me...
> LEON GOT THE ONE OFF THE POST.and the ones people sent him.
> so please let me know by monday morning.
> thanks, lamar


We have an order in there somewhere......I'll have to look back through the thread and find it.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all,

Rally info guest list updated with the new arrivals.....

TopSail Info

49 !!!!!!


----------



## mom30075

Tony,
Is your 17 yr old coming to Topsail? Hope so, we have a 16 yr old boy. I've been looking for someone close to his age he will be able to hang with. We live close by. We're in Roswell, Cobb county.
donna


----------



## Reverie

I'm curious about your wife flying into Pensacola. If she has the choice the Okaloosa County/Fort Walton Beach Airport has regular flights and is a heck of a lot closer.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

46 !!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Is it June yet?

<sigh>


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES said:


> Is it June yet?
> 
> <sigh>


Nope, 
But I sure as heck will be glad when it DOES get here!!!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang, i say lets go now. i cant wait.
as most of you know leon cant get on the site. he said to tell everyone hello .he is doing great.
he is working on the t-shirts this week.
each will run $8.00 any size. you will pay him at topsail for the shirts.
i will post a HELP WANTED LIST here soon.
we will need help with all the activities for the week.
this will be the best rally yet.

thanks for everyones help, lamar


----------



## 3LEES

That's great Lamar! Gettin' closer!

Let me be the first to go against the military code (never volunteer for anything!). Tell me what ya need and I'll get it...if it's within my power and legal!









Dan


----------



## HausmannM

Just had to be the 700th comment!







Looking forward to Topsail in June. See you all there!


----------



## zoomzoom8

45 !!!


----------



## C Ware

44 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!

The way I have it figured we have 67+ adults, 43 chilluns, and 18- 4 legged friends attending so far.

I don't think Topsail will be the same again.









Carlton









I think we have the Zion Rally beat as far as the number of bodies attending!


----------



## 3LEES

The only difference between the Zion Rally and the Topsail Rally the I am POSITIVE about is:

We'll have more shade!!!


----------



## C Ware

3LEES said:


> The only difference between the Zion Rally and the Topsail Rally the I am POSITIVE about is:
> 
> We'll have more shade!!!


And MORE BEACH!!!!


----------



## skippershe

HWY STAR said:


> The only difference between the Zion Rally and the Topsail Rally the I am POSITIVE about is:
> 
> We'll have more shade!!!


Whoa! I believe that you forgot a few more differences...How about the free BBQ dinner, raffle prizes, door prizes and the unveiling of Equalizer's latest and greatest invention??


----------



## 3LEES

skippershe said:


> The only difference between the Zion Rally and the Topsail Rally the I am POSITIVE about is:
> 
> We'll have more shade!!!


Whoa! I believe that you forgot a few more differences...How about the free BBQ dinner, raffle prizes, door prizes and the unveiling of Equalizer's latest and greatest invention??








[/quote]

Hmmm...

Y'all got the Gulf of Mexico?


----------



## Reverie

We have ZoomZooms Rolling Tavern and Tiki Bar AND quick access to the greatest All-You-Can-Eat Giant Crablegs meal on the planet.

Reverie


----------



## skippershe

3LEES said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Y'all got the Gulf of Mexico?


Hmmm, no, but we have Zion Canyon, The Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon and Hoo Doos!









AND

Our Original World Famous Outback Tiki Bar


----------



## 3LEES

Y'all got zoomzoom8 as your bartender?


----------



## skippershe

3LEES said:


> Y'all got zoomzoom8 as your bartender?


LOL Nope, got me there









Y'all having your dinner prepared, served and cleaned up without having to lift anything but a glass of Kool-aid?









I know, this could go on forever huh??


----------



## 3LEES

skippershe said:


> Y'all got zoomzoom8 as your bartender?


LOL Nope, got me there









Y'all having your dinner prepared, served and cleaned up without having to lift anything but a glass of Kool-aid?









I know, this could go on forever huh??
[/quote]
Yep. Matter of personal perference.

Oh, by the way.

Suthurn home cookin' is hard to beat!


----------



## skippershe

3LEES said:


> Yep. Matter of personal perference.


Not at all! Trust me, if there were anyway for us to make our way to Topsail, we'd be there in a heartbeat!
It looks absolutely beautiful. Wish we had beaches like that around here









Hope you all have a wonderful time as I'm sure you will


----------



## Reverie

What I dream about is a combined rally with both groups at one place. It would have to be really, really big.

What a hoot that would be.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug

It sounds to me like both rallies are going to be fantastic events! Lot's of good people, good food and good fun!

It's times like this you wish the USA were just a touch smaller... Or having to earn a living a bit less time consuming. Hmm... I like the sounds of that second one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES

And looks like y'all are going to have fun at Zion.

The problem with a combined event is two fold.

One...how do we get enough time off to make that long of a trip?

Two...We'd have to take out a second mortgage just to pay for the fuel!

Last year when both events were being planning, concern was expressed about timing. Both events are scheduled close in time to the Bramson Rally.

For my family, Bramson was not an option. Too far, not enough time, too much fuel. And I believe that many had the same problem with the National Rally.

Regional events make more sense. I can make it to Topsail in 7 hours. Most of the others attending can do the same, or even less time. We want to spend time camping and enjoying good company...not driving.

I personally would very much like to attend the rally at the manufacturing plant. But again, too far, not enough time, too much fuel.

So....in closing....

IS IT JUNE YET??????????????????


----------



## campingnut18

same here with me dan.
its just too far . i wont drive more than 10 hours for anything.
we have been going to destin long before we got the camper.
i found topsail my second trip to destin with the camper.
we always make a week long trip to the beach each year.
i opened my big mouth about topsail and the rest is history.















i would'nt have the summer rally any other way. we love planning it.
and taking part even more.

ok..ok. i cant wait any longer. im going now.

its just calling me...








campingnut


----------



## skippershe

Reverie said:


> What I dream about is a combined rally with both groups at one place. It would have to be really, really big.
> 
> What a hoot that would be.
> 
> Reverie


I was thinking the exact same thing. BUT! The cool thing is that there will be over 300 of us who have been brought together by Outbackers.com who will all be camping together at just about the same time, just not in the same place









It'll be fun to watch for rally updates during each of our rallies, that way we can feel like we're all together (sort of) Thank goodness for WiFi









Hurry up June!!


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> i opened my big mouth about topsail and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would'nt have the summer rally any other way. we love planning it.
> and taking part even more.
> 
> ok..ok. i cant wait any longer. im going now.
> 
> its just calling me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campingnut


I think you did a good thing when you let Topsail out of the bag!! Only thing is, CRAWFISH gets to go much more often than any of the rest of him!! Sure do miss him on this site, as well as Mrs. Crawfish!! I think Crawfish would LIVE there, if he could.........course, most of us would, too!!








Are we gonna get to see you fly, this year, Lamar?? Hope so!!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

sgalady said:


> Are we gonna get to see you fly, this year, Lamar?? Hope so!!
> Darlene


Lamar has wings? I gotta see this!

Hey Sherry! (DW) Lamar has wings!


----------



## jgheesling

Just got back from a wonderful 9 days at Topsail. This was our first trip and it is a very nice beach and park. I had site 72 and they have built and outdoor amptheater on the pond behind the site. (Iâ€™ll try to post a picture) They had a HILO camper group there and they had some entertainment each evening and we got a show if you know what I mean . It has a stage and some benches they also ran power to the stage so do your neighbors a favor and leave the karaoke machines at home. I think everyone knows about the park, it was amazing to see the 1:00 pm checkout and within 10 minutes there was someone else coming in on the site. It was full the whole time we were there.


----------



## Reverie

I think TopSail is a gift from the Camping Gods! Last year it actually repelled a hurricane, at least a strong tropical storm. It was so close we could actually see the well formed wall of clouds just to the east of us but all we got was a day of WILD surf and just a little bit of wind. Other than not being allowed to swim in the Gulf for a day we had no problems. Now THAT is a campground...

Reverie


----------



## Jambalaya

[/quote]
Whoa! I believe that you forgot a few more differences...How about the free BBQ dinner, raffle prizes, door prizes and the unveiling of Equalizer's latest and greatest invention??








[/quote]

Dawn, you said BarBQ dinner? Are you importing it from the deep south?







I am not sure I have ever eaten west coast Hawg. I have eaten a BarBQ pizza in Los Angeles!

BarBQ creates an almost religious fervor here with significant regional differences and concomitant bragging rights. Arguments on who is best are legion, enjoyed almost for the sake of the argument itself, all while stuffings ones face. Remember these recipes were perfected before California was even a state! NC mustard and vinegar sauce, Texas Brisket, Memphis Dry Rub, Alabama pepper ribs ah la Honeybees in Plateau, Gawja mustard sauce, Mississippi Delta Pulled Pork Butt, Kansas City Burnt Ends from Jack's Stack..........hickory vs oak vs pecan vs mesquite..................the list goes on. All wonderful and good to eat.

Oh and lets don't forget the endless debate over Brunswick Stew, almost enough to get the Virginia and Gawja to go to war!!

Dawn, I am sure it will be very good. But will it be "Q"?










I am going to rub down some pork butts for the weekend.

Take care, 
Billy


----------



## skippershe

Jambalaya said:


> Dawn, I am sure it will be very good. But will it be "Q"?
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


Hi Billy,

You must have had a bbq'd chicken pizza in Los Angeles...was it from California Pizza Kitchen??

I watched a Best of "BBQ" cookoff program about a month ago. You may have seen it...they sat a bunch of cowboys around a table and placed award winning bbq in front of them to see which state they thought was the best. I can't remember now who they chose, but I'm pretty darn sure it wasn't from California or Arizona!








Tell you what, you are welcome to come and fix us some good ol' down home southern cookin' anytime







My mommy was from Texas and I know exactly the kind of food you're talking about







She used to eat pickled pigs feet right out of the jar while my sister and I gagged!

Know what I've been craving lately and can't find them anywhere?? Deep Fried Chicken Livers!


----------



## zoomzoom8

42 !!!


----------



## Jambalaya

skippershe said:


> Dawn, I am sure it will be very good. But will it be "Q"?
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


Hi Billy,

You must have had a bbq'd chicken pizza in Los Angeles...was it from California Pizza Kitchen??

I watched a Best of "BBQ" cookoff program about a month ago. You may have seen it...they sat a bunch of cowboys around a table and placed award winning bbq in front of them to see which state they thought was the best. I can't remember now who they chose, but I'm pretty darn sure it wasn't from California or Arizona!









Tell you what, you are welcome to come and fix us some good ol' down home southern cookin' anytime







My mommy was from Texas and I know exactly the kind of food you're talking about







She used to eat pickled pigs feet right out of the jar while my sister and I gagged!

Know what I've been craving lately and can't find them anywhere?? Deep Fried Chicken Livers!








[/quote]

I can eat just about everything but the feet!

Dawn, if you are ever in the south try a Popeyes Fried Chicken chain. Get the spicy fried chicken livers.
I love them!!!!

And yes it was CPK Pizza!

Billy


----------



## skippershe

Jambalaya said:


> I can eat just about everything but the feet!
> 
> Dawn, if you are ever in the south try a Popeyes Fried Chicken chain. Get the spicy fried chicken livers.
> I love them!!!!
> 
> And yes it was CPK Pizza!
> 
> Billy


Billy,

We have Popeye's Fried Chicken here...I'll bet you anything that they don't have fried chicken livers, but I'll give 'em a call anyway. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 3LEES

Ok Topsail Rally campers...listen up!

Here are the current maps of Topsail. EVeryone who is attending is listed on their reserved sites:



















These maps were created and up dated by Leon (Crawfish). He and Margaret will be there June 9th with bells on!

Let me know if there are any corrections and additions.


----------



## GoVols

Nice map, but last time I checked, I had site #33 reserved for eight blissful days, June 16 through the 24th!


----------



## need2mellowout

mom30075 said:


> Tony,
> Is your 17 yr old coming to Topsail? Hope so, we have a 16 yr old boy. I've been looking for someone close to his age he will be able to hang with. We live close by. We're in Roswell, Cobb county.
> donna


Sorry for the delay in responding.

Roswell, gee we're practically neighbors!

Yes our 17 year old is going. It's great that they'll be able to hang out. We're bringing a football and basketball. Anything else like games or other sport activities? My son wants to bring his skateboard but I told him he may not be allowed to use it.

One of my concerns is how to get to Topsail from Atlanta. Microsoft Steets is taking me from I-85 then into Alabama but the road do not appear to be major highways. Anyone with suggestions for the drive I would really appreciate it since I've never been to the panhandle.


----------



## need2mellowout

Reverie said:


> I'm curious about your wife flying into Pensacola. If she has the choice the Okaloosa County/Fort Walton Beach Airport has regular flights and is a heck of a lot closer.
> 
> Reverie


I checked Ft. Walton and Pannama City. AirTran was non stop with an $89 fare. No one else came close to that price. Plus DW told me "it had to be a Jet"


----------



## GoVols

need2mellowout said:


> One of my concerns is how to get to Topsail from Atlanta. Microsoft Steets is taking me from I-85 then into Alabama but the road do not appear to be major highways. Anyone with suggestions for the drive I would really appreciate it since I've never been to the panhandle.


I'm sure you will get plenty of recommendations from folks in that area, but looking at the map, seems I-85, then I-185 down to Columbus, then 431 to Dothan, AL might be the best bet. Then 231 down to I-10, then head west on I-10 to 331, then turn south.


----------



## 3LEES

need2mellowout said:


> One of my concerns is how to get to Topsail from Atlanta. Microsoft Steets is taking me from I-85 then into Alabama but the road do not appear to be major highways. Anyone with suggestions for the drive I would really appreciate it since I've never been to the panhandle.


Zoomzoom8 (aka Gordon, aka bartender extraordinary) lives near your neck of the woods. You might try PMing him or emailing him for his advice.

We're coming from Central Florida, so I can only tell you to take US331 south from the Defuniak Springs exit on I-10.


----------



## campingnut18

go the way govols said. its the best way.
most all the way if 4 lanes. they have a few spots that are one lane each way.
but its not very long.
gordon i think is checking in topsail that friday morning.
so check with him.
campingnut


----------



## C Ware

GoVols said:


> Nice map, but last time I checked, I had site #33 reserved for eight blissful days, June 16 through the 24th!


You do have that site for those days. We are warming it up for you from June 7th thru the 10th.


----------



## 3LEES

Because we had two campers on the same site...for different dates...we have an update!










Thanks to Leon (Crawfish)for the update.

And thanks to GoVols and HwyStar for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## GoVols

Some of you first-weekers need to try out a new restaurant in the area: Stinky's Fish Camp. I'm seeing really good reviews for the place. It is just up the road from Topsail on 30A where the old Lake Place restaurant used to be at Lake Allen (before it burned; the restaurant, not the lake). Same chef as Lake Place.

Note that they accept cash and checks only; no credit cards.

Stinkys Fish Camp

BTW, I saw the biggest Cottonmouth I have ever seen in my life last year on Lake Allen, so don't play in the water!


----------



## C Ware

Thanks for the info. Will have to give them a try. I think the best place to eat is at the Red Bar in Grayton. It rocks on the weekends. Also, Redfish Grill in destin has the best chocolate martinis in the world. Crabby Bills has the best crab legs from dungennous to alaskan king crabs. I usually try to hit these three restaurants when I go to that area. The Donut Hole on 98 near sandestin has the best breakfast in the area. Best niteclub is the Skybar in destin near the Whitney Bank. You can dance all night to live music on weekends.

IS IT JUNE YET?.....I WANNA GO CAMPING ...NOW!!!!!!!!!!

Carlton


----------



## GoVols

Now you've done it, Carlton! I'm thinking beach food . . . .

I don't go for those fru-fru restaurants along 30A, although I'm sure they are good. Here's my list of favs:

Elmo's for lunch (fried grouper sandwich or fish n chips)








Seagrove Market for lunch








Yanni's Seagrove Grill for dinner








The Wheelhouse for breakfast (sadly, now closed







)
Angelinas in Seagrove








Nick's between Freeport and Niceville on the bay (fried platter or the grilled amberjack)








Harbor Docks in Destin








Goatfeathers to BUY fresh amberjack or pompano and grill yourself







(don't eat there)
and I will give Stinkys a try

and Red Bar has great crab cakes when you can get them, but I can't recall what night that is.


----------



## Reverie

Elmo's also has an "All-You-Can-Eat" Crab Legs on Thursday night. We have gone there a couple of time for that and everyone leaves stuffed...

Except me because I'm not much on seafood.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> Elmo's also has an "All-You-Can-Eat" Crab Legs on Thursday night. We have gone there a couple of time for that and everyone leaves stuffed...
> 
> Except me because I'm not much on seafood.
> 
> Reverie


Note to self:

Don't offer Nick a crabby patty...


----------



## Bama Eye Guy

need2mellowout said:


> Tony,
> Is your 17 yr old coming to Topsail? Hope so, we have a 16 yr old boy. I've been looking for someone close to his age he will be able to hang with. We live close by. We're in Roswell, Cobb county.
> donna


Sorry for the delay in responding.

Roswell, gee we're practically neighbors!

Yes our 17 year old is going. It's great that they'll be able to hang out. We're bringing a football and basketball. Anything else like games or other sport activities? My son wants to bring his skateboard but I told him he may not be allowed to use it.

One of my concerns is how to get to Topsail from Atlanta. Microsoft Steets is taking me from I-85 then into Alabama but the road do not appear to be major highways. Anyone with suggestions for the drive I would really appreciate it since I've never been to the panhandle.
[/quote]

GoVols is right about how to get to Destin. We live in Dothan (you'll drive thru on your way) and that is the way we go (in reverse order of course) when we go to Atlanta. The only bad section is between Columbus and Eufaula which is still mainly two laned and frequented by logging trucks and semis. Just take your time thru that part and the rest is 4lane until after you turn off of I-10 at Defuniak Springs (that's how we go to the beach too). Also, slow down thru Abbeville/Headland AL on 431S. The police love to pull out of state plates over.

Have fun - I'll be the one waving and crying on the side of the road as you go through Dothan, AL.
















BamaEyeGuy


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We will Wave as we go by!

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

37 !!!


----------



## mom30075

Tony, does you 17 yr old like to fish. If he does, I'd like to get my son and yours on a deep sea fishing party boat for a half day trip. If the 2 of them go together, we won't have to go. I would just get them there and back. Usually you have to reserve a spot about a week in advance. 
Donna

Sorry for the delay in responding.

Roswell, gee we're practically neighbors!

Yes our 17 year old is going. It's great that they'll be able to hang out. We're bringing a football and basketball. Anything else like games or other sport activities? My son wants to bring his skateboard but I told him he may not be allowed to use it.

One of my concerns is how to get to Topsail from Atlanta. Microsoft Steets is taking me from I-85 then into Alabama but the road do not appear to be major highways. Anyone with suggestions for the drive I would really appreciate it since I've never been to the panhandle.
[/quote]


----------



## having_fun

Does anyone know if there is room for another outbacker? Were thinking about it.......


----------



## 3LEES

having_fun said:


> Does anyone know if there is room for another outbacker? Were thinking about it.......


Hi Clayton and family,

I just checked this website:

Topsail Hill info

We Southeastern campers would welcome you with open arms. Unfortunately, there seems to be only scattered sites available, and those available sites are only for a day.

Check back here and on the Topsail website frequently. There have been several cancellations since the event was scheduled and there is always the chance that there could be more. However, you have to be Johnny on the spot to snatch one up.

For the rest of those that are attending. We are starting signup lists for the pot luck and grilling. Check back here sometime this weekend and we will post the information.

The time is getting close! How close Gordon?


----------



## having_fun

Thanks, we found that page last night and it looks spotty. There are serveral "walk-ins" but we cant drive 400 miles for a walk in. We'll keep calling every couple of days and check, hopefully something will open up,

Thanks


----------



## C Ware

GoVols said:


> Now you've done it, Carlton! I'm thinking beach food . . . .
> 
> I don't go for those fru-fru restaurants along 30A, although I'm sure they are good. Here's my list of favs:
> 
> Elmo's for lunch (fried grouper sandwich or fish n chips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seagrove Market for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanni's Seagrove Grill for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wheelhouse for breakfast (sadly, now closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Angelinas in Seagrove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick's between Freeport and Niceville on the bay (fried platter or the grilled amberjack)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor Docks in Destin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goatfeathers to BUY fresh amberjack or pompano and grill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't eat there)
> and I will give Stinkys a try
> 
> and Red Bar has great crab cakes when you can get them, but I can't recall what night that is.


I just thought of another good eats place - Lenny's sandwich shop on 98 (near the Wallyworld I think) The closest one can get to a po-boy sammich east of Nawlins


----------



## having_fun

HWY STAR said:


> Now you've done it, Carlton! I'm thinking beach food . . . .
> 
> I don't go for those fru-fru restaurants along 30A, although I'm sure they are good. Here's my list of favs:
> 
> Elmo's for lunch (fried grouper sandwich or fish n chips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seagrove Market for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanni's Seagrove Grill for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wheelhouse for breakfast (sadly, now closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Angelinas in Seagrove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick's between Freeport and Niceville on the bay (fried platter or the grilled amberjack)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor Docks in Destin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goatfeathers to BUY fresh amberjack or pompano and grill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't eat there)
> and I will give Stinkys a try
> 
> and Red Bar has great crab cakes when you can get them, but I can't recall what night that is.


I just thought of another good eats place - Lenny's sandwich shop on 98 (near the Wallyworld I think) The closest one can get to a po-boy sammich east of Nawlins
[/quote]

I have to take issue with that statement. Lil-Rays and Pirates Cove along the mississippi gulf coast (where I grew up) has some of the best roast beef po boys I ever ate.







(pre-Katrina)







Of course, all the bread came from "Nawlins"


----------



## C Ware

Sorry never ate at those places







. I am sure there were others - pre katrina. Lennys bakes their own bread and fresh slices the deli meat as you order.


----------



## need2mellowout

mom30075 said:


> Tony, does you 17 yr old like to fish. If he does, I'd like to get my son and yours on a deep sea fishing party boat for a half day trip. If the 2 of them go together, we won't have to go. I would just get them there and back. Usually you have to reserve a spot about a week in advance.
> Donna


Hi Donna,
Yes he loves fishing and would be up for deep sea finshing. The fisherman of the family is DW. She would love to go. Fishing is not for me. I'd rather stay at the beach/park.

Let me know the details and date.


----------



## need2mellowout

Thanks for the directions GoVols and confirmations from campingnut & Bama Eye Guy. I will be taking that route.

I wish it were this weekend already.


----------



## Cajuncountry

Are we there yet?????????


----------



## C Ware

Cajuncountry said:


> Are we there yet?????????


I am glad to see that a fellow Louisianian is attending. What part of the state do you hail from?


----------



## campingnut18

how many more days?
leon is camping at topsail this weekend.















i wish we lived that close.
i cant wait to relax and have a few kool-aid drinks.

lamar


----------



## GoVols

For your pre-Topsail beach fix: here is a live webcam from Blue Mountain Beach, just east of Topsail Hill, and close enough to say this is what we are looking forward to. (be patient with the cam loading)

Blue Mountain Beach Cam


----------



## 3LEES

GoVols said:


> For your pre-Topsail beach fix: here is a live webcam from Blue Mountain Beach, just east of Topsail Hill, and close enough to say this is what we are looking forward to. (be patient with the cam loading)
> 
> Blue Mountain Beach Cam


I can picture it now. Under the umbrella, feet up on the chaise, a cold one close at hand...

Is it June yet??????????


----------



## C Ware

In the words of zoomzoom

31 days !!!!!!


----------



## Cajuncountry

HWY STAR said:


> Are we there yet?????????


I am glad to see that a fellow Louisianian is attending. What part of the state do you hail from?
[/quote]

Lafayette, the heart of cajuncountry


----------



## mountainlady56

Lordy,
I'll be glad when June 9th gets here!!! Can we fast-forward somehow?







Sure would be nice, huh?








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

30 bottles of kool aide on the wall
30 bottles of kool aide 
drink one down, pass it around.
only 30 more days to go.





































campingnut18


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! 29 for us, 29, OMG, 29!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Hi all you Topsailers. I regret being gone so long but I am back now and ready to get this summer rally kicked off in four weeks. I would like to welcome aboard FLA Airboat, Hwy Star and Needtomellowout to this unforgettable summer rally. Glad ya ll could get a site. This late in the game it is almost impossible to get site's at Topsail. I think ya ll have pulled off a miracle. As for Bama Eye Guy and Having Fun, keep checking Topsail's web site for cancellations. Maybe you can catch one coming open, if not, there's always next year.

I am posting the scheduled events again for everybody to see what will be happening during the week. You do not have to attend each event if you don't want to. It is just a list of events that is planned for anybody that wants to attend.










We are going to need volunteers to help with the events. So if you would like to help just let me or Campingnut18 know. We are going to need at least 6 fish cookers and several grills for the pot luck. I know of 4 people who are bringing their fish cookers and I know everybody packs a grill when they go camping. We are going to need people to help cook, prepare the club house for the meal and people to help clean up after the meal.

If you didn't order any rally "T" shirts, don't fret, because I will have some extras on hand. For the one's who did order you can pay for them at the rally.

If anybody is interested, several of us always meet at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World, in Dothan, AL, on the way down. We all meet up on Saturday around 11:00 am do some shopping at Camping World and check out some of the new campers they have in stock. Then from there we convoy down to Topsail. Anyone and everyone is invited to join us.

I will be posting more on the rally as the days go by, so just keep checking the thread for new updates and changes. I want to thank everyone who has helped put this together because it is too big for one person to handle. Margaret and I are looking forward to meeting all the new Outbackers and will be glad to see all the ones we have met.

Margaret and I are going down this weekend to Topsail for a few days to tie up the loose strings for the rally. I though this sounded like a good excuse to go.







I will be checking on a few things while we are down there.

Leon


----------



## HausmannM

Thanks for all the hard work!







We are awaiting our trip with excitement!


----------



## Reverie

Thanks for the update, Leon. You have done a great job. Please count me in for helping with setup and cleanup. I will bring my grill, as well. I don't have a fish cooker but I'm sure we can scare up a few. Heck, I'll bet Tommy has three in his storage compartment, along with a fog machine, a dozen Tiki Torches, an anvil, three helicopter engines, table saw, chain saw, sawzall and at least a gallon of JB Weld...

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Leon!

It's good to see that "crabby" face on this topic again!

You know you can count on me to help cook, set up, clean up...whatever is needed. And I am planning on making a batch of Jambalaya for the pot luck.

Speaking of the pot luck, my past experience in pot luck dinners is from my church. We Methodists know how to eat! Anyway, it is custom to bring enough food to feed your family...and a little more. Each family does not have to bring enough food for all!

So I guess I'll start the list. Add your name and food item to the list. We'll keep updating it.

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.


----------



## Crawfish

Your the man Dan.

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw

This is just for side dishes. We are going to buy all the seafood there.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Count me in for cooking, cleaning and set up. I also have a cooker, and a big cooler if you need. Still thinking about what side.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Rosin Baked Potatos!

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

Off to a good start!

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos


----------



## Crawfish

We need hush puppy mix, French fries, peanut oil, Old Bay seasoning in the bag, small red potatoes, sausage, frozen corn on the cab, cocktail sauce, tartar sauce, and anything else that goes with seafood.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

GLAD TO SEE THE BIG FISH BACK ON-LINE.
ill get back with you on the sides after i rest up this weekend.

lamar..


----------



## mountainlady56

WELCOME BACK, LEON!!
It's great to see that Crawfish showing up again!! Sure did miss your and Margaret's posts!!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

well, with only 28 days to go....thought I'd stick this in front of folks again.........just in case.........









Here are the ingredients (well, mostly) for the official adult beverage of the SE Summer Rally.

*Coconut Rum - there are only two companies that make this, so either is fine
*White Rum - stick with a brand name and we'll be fine
*Banana's - two or three days past the green stage - the closer to banana bread stage, the better....
*Cherry's in juice - with or without stems - pretty self explanatory
*Ice Cream - this is where the taste can really get fubar'd...so either a brand name french vanilla, or Bryers vanilla bean
*Ice - I think you can figure that part out
*Pineapple juice - I've never had a bad can, so any brand you can pick up should be fine
*Secret Ingredient - I'll bring......








*Blender (700 watts or better)

*nutritional value.........don't even ask.......









Since we go through this stuff like water, the plan we discussed was for folks to bring a bottle of each of the rums for the cause.....although we will be bringing the rest of the ingredients (and rum of course), if you would like to pitch in as well, great!! The more, the very merrier we will all be. We'll call for the stuff as it's needed. Should we have any ingredients left at the end of the week, say Friday, I will hold a class for anyone interested in learning how to whip these things up (including the secret ingredient).


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> GLAD TO SEE THE BIG FISH BACK ON-LINE.
> ill get back with you on the sides after i rest up this weekend.
> 
> lamar..


Gosh, wouldn't he actually be a crustacean?

Reverie
(I'm not a marine biologist but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express)


----------



## old_tidefan

All,
I'll have my grill there and will throw on 4-5 lbs. of hot dogs for the kids. We will also bring buns, all the fixins', and a dessert.

I am in need of this rally and will be turning off the cell phone this year (Leon...believe it or not







)


----------



## 3LEES

Updated List:

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's


----------



## campingnut18

hey dan put us down for the french fries.
i have a new cooker i need to break in.
lamar


----------



## Outback DeLand

Outback DeLand needs help getting in touch with Ernie about #78. Have him call 386-736-2879.

We will bring Butterfinger Cake and Baked Beans.


----------



## old_tidefan

Outback DeLand said:


> Outback DeLand needs help getting in touch with Ernie about #78. Have him call 386-736-2879.
> 
> We will bring Butterfinger Cake and Baked Beans.


I actually have bought another camper and will be using the site. Sorry for the confusion.

Tidefan (Ernie)


----------



## 3LEES

Updated List:

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries

Side note:

Outback Deland...this is your first post. Welcome to the best forum on the web!

I am confused about you and your family's attendance at the Southeastern 2007 Summer Rally at Topsail. If you have booked a site please let Gordon (zoomzoom8) know and he will add you name and site location to the list. This list contains everyone's information, and is viewable only to those who have confirmed reservations.

Your presence and attendance at the Rally is welcomed by all of us! But unless you have a campsite reservation, it would be harder to be part of all the festivities. If you have yet to book a site, I would suggest that you check this website (Topsail Hill ) for openings. At last check, there are only scattered sites availble on a daily basis.

Hopefully you have a site and can attend! Hope to see you there!


----------



## tkeller37

[quote name='3LEES' date='May 13 2007, 05:18 PM' post='215537']
Updated List:

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)

I am interested in the deep sea fishing trip also. I know my oldest daughter would love to go.


----------



## Doft

We'll bring small red potatoes. Do you think four bags will do it? (I think that's 12 pounds) If not, we can bring more.

We're looking forward to seeing everybody!

- Amy


----------



## Reverie

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar

Are we still going to kick in some amount per head for the main courses or do we need to bring some?

Reverie


----------



## GoVols

Reverie said:


> Heck, I'll bet Tommy has three in his storage compartment, along with a fog machine, a dozen Tiki Torches, an anvil, three helicopter engines, table saw, chain saw, sawzall and at least a gallon of JB Weld...
> 
> Reverie


An anvil? I didn't know anvil shooting was on the activities list! I'm surprised the park rangers would allow that!


----------



## Reverie

GoVols said:


> Heck, I'll bet Tommy has three in his storage compartment, along with a fog machine, a dozen Tiki Torches, an anvil, three helicopter engines, table saw, chain saw, sawzall and at least a gallon of JB Weld...
> 
> Reverie


An anvil? I didn't know anvil shooting was on the activities list! I'm surprised the park rangers would allow that!








[/quote]

It is ALWAYS better to beg forgiveness than ask permission. If the just happen to notice giant explosion followed by a 200 lb anvil flying through the air, we can just say we didn't know that this would be of concern to them and that there was no specific prohibition against flying blacksmithing implements. You would think they would specify that we couldn't do such an ordinary activity if they had a problem with us doing it...

Reverie


----------



## sleecjr

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar
sleecjr.................Baked Beans

Count me in on the Baked Beans.


----------



## GoVols

Reverie said:


> Heck, I'll bet Tommy has three in his storage compartment, along with a fog machine, a dozen Tiki Torches, an anvil, three helicopter engines, table saw, chain saw, sawzall and at least a gallon of JB Weld...
> 
> Reverie


An anvil? I didn't know anvil shooting was on the activities list! I'm surprised the park rangers would allow that!








[/quote]

It is ALWAYS better to beg forgiveness than ask permission. If the just happen to notice giant explosion followed by a 200 lb anvil flying through the air, we can just say we didn't know that this would be of concern to them and that there was no specific prohibition against flying blacksmithing implements. You would think they would specify that we couldn't do such an ordinary activity if they had a problem with us doing it...

Reverie
[/quote]

I just wonder if our friends in the PNW know about anvil shooting, or is it a southern thing?


----------



## sleecjr

Reverie................Texas Caviar

OK i need the Texas to floridian translation.


----------



## GoVols

sleecjr said:


> Reverie................Texas Caviar
> 
> OK i need the Texas to floridian translation.


It's a spicy bean dish, I think.


----------



## campingnut18

ok lee it SALSA FROM NEW YORK CITY...








its not spicy at all.
it has beans,corn,rotell,onions and a few other things.

its home made AND VERY GOOD.
WE LOVE IT.
lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

The recipe for the Texas Caviar is in the recipe section:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9071
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

The caviar sounds great.

But if anyone puts Rocky Mountain Oysters on this list, don't ask me to indulge!


----------



## Reverie

3LEES said:


> The caviar sounds great.
> 
> But if anyone puts Rocky Mountain Oysters on this list, don't ask me to indulge!


That's true. You'd have to be nuts to eat those...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> The caviar sounds great.
> 
> But if anyone puts Rocky Mountain Oysters on this list, don't ask me to indulge!


That's true. You'd have to be nuts to eat those...

Reverie
[/quote]
Well, what do you think we use for hors d'oeuvres ??








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Doft said:


> We'll bring small red potatoes. Do you think four bags will do it? (I think that's 12 pounds) If not, we can bring more.
> 
> We're looking forward to seeing everybody!
> 
> - Amy


Hi Amy,

Yeah, just bring four bags. If we need more we can get them down there.

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar
sleecjr.................Baked Beans
Doft.....................Four bags of red potatoes

Leon


----------



## Outback DeLand

3LEES said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
> Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
> outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
> tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
> campingnut18.......Fresh fries
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Outback Deland...this is your first post. Welcome to the best forum on the web!
> 
> I am confused about you and your family's attendance at the Southeastern 2007 Summer Rally at Topsail. If you have booked a site please let Gordon (zoomzoom8) know and he will add you name and site location to the list. This list contains everyone's information, and is viewable only to those who have confirmed reservations.
> 
> Your presence and attendance at the Rally is welcomed by all of us! But unless you have a campsite reservation, it would be harder to be part of all the festivities. If you have yet to book a site, I would suggest that you check this website (Topsail Hill ) for openings. At last check, there are only scattered sites availble on a daily basis.
> 
> Hopefully you have a site and can attend! Hope to see you there!


Well, since Ernie now is using his site, and we were unable to get a site (park is completely booked) we won't be attending Topsail. IF someone happens to cancel, please let us know.


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret just got back from Topsail today. I can not get enough of that place. We saw 5 Outbackers while we were there. One from FL, one from LA, two from TN, and one from AL. The one from Alabama turned out to be RonJon from here on Outbackers.com We were really glad to meet them.

We took a few pictures while we were down there. The ones I am showing you here are the new projects they are working on or have finished.

They are in the process of planting thousands a pone thousands of sea oats on the 3 1/2 miles of beach the park has.


















They have added an Amphitheater adjacent to the club house. It has quite a bit of seating and surround sound. The ranger told me they have a projector and DVD player we can use to show the kids movies if we wanted to.


















And here are a couple to just get everybody motivated, if you need motivating.


















It's only about 3 more weeks people. Man I can't wait.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Ok, I am ready to go. Although with all the road closures between here and there it would be a long trip...

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar
sleecjr.................Baked Beans
Doft.....................Four bags of red potatoes 
Fl_diesel...............Asian Noodle Salad and a dessert


----------



## 3LEES

fl_diesel said:


> Ok, I am ready to go. Although with all the road closures between here and there it would be a long trip...


Keep the faith Jon. I-10 will be open for business by June 9th.


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar
sleecjr.................Baked Beans
Doft.....................Four bags of red potatoes
Fl_diesel...............Asian Noodle Salad and a dessert
sgalady................one crock pot of cheese grits and 2 gallons of tea with Splenda

QUESTION!! Has ANYONE been in touch with "theycallusthebreeze"??? I've received e-mails from her and sent her a few. I've also asked if she was coming to the rally, but didn't get any response to that e-mail (x2). Just wonder if she plans to use her space or not. ANYBODY HEARD??








Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya

3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
campingnut18.......Fresh fries
tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
Reverie................Texas Caviar
sleecjr.................Baked Beans
Doft.....................Four bags of red potatoes
Fl_diesel...............Asian Noodle Salad and a dessert
sgalady................one crock pot of cheese grits and 2 gallons of tea with Splenda
Jambalaya............Pork Loin and garlic-cheese bread

What type of cookers are needed? I have propane burners and 70 quart pots that I use to cook jambalaya as well as fry turkeys in.

Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> What type of cookers are needed? I have propane burners and 70 quart pots that I use to cook jambalaya as well as fry turkeys in.
> 
> Billy


Billy, if you could bring one of your burners and a pot that would be great. We are going to need them for the shrimp, hush puppies, french fries, corn, potatoes and sauage.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Billy, if you could bring one of your burners and a pot that would be great. We are going to need them for the shrimp, hush puppies, french fries, corn, potatoes and sauage.
> 
> Leon


Leon, are you gonna cook all of that in the same pot?









Let me know if y'all need another big stock pot.


----------



## campingnut18

last year we had about 4 cookers going at once.
we grilled somethings inside on table top grill.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> Leon, are you gonna cook all of that in the same pot?


I wish it was as easy as a one pot meal Dan, but it is a lot of fun. I will let you know about the pot.
It looks like we will be feeding about 100 people. That includes adults and kids.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> What type of cookers are needed? I have propane burners and 70 quart pots that I use to cook jambalaya as well as fry turkeys in.
> 
> Billy


Billy, if you could bring one of your burners and a pot that would be great. We are going to need them for the shrimp, hush puppies, french fries, corn, potatoes and sauage.

Leon








[/quote]

Leon, I can bring a 70 or 90 quart pot and basket for boiling the sausage and veggies.
Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Leon, I can bring a 70 or 90 quart pot and basket for boiling the sausage and veggies.
> Billy


Let's go with the 70. I think it would be big enough. Thanks Billy

Leon


----------



## oshields

Hi,

Does Tommy need to bring his turkey cooker and deep fry pot? Do you want us to bring corn? We'll bring dirt cake. What night is the pot luck?

Thx,
k


----------



## Crawfish

oshields said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does Tommy need to bring his turkey cooker and deep fry pot? Do you want us to bring corn? We'll bring dirt cake. What night is the pot luck?
> 
> Thx,
> k


Yeah, tell Tommy to bring his turkey cooker, corn will be fine, the dirt cake sounds good, and the pot luck in on Wednesday, Jun 13th. Whew all in one sentence.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Has anyone checked with a local propane company about a huge fish cooker? I don't know if they still have it or not, but a local company used to have one with about a 3'x3' or larger pan they loaned out for special occasions. I can check on it, if you'd like. I think a friend of the family has one, also, or do you have enough fryers?
Darlene


----------



## GoVols

Most of you OB'ers are a week ahead of me, but I am now down to *29 DAYS !!!*























If you are leaving on the 16th heading north on 331 (at least until Florala), and see an OB flying south pushing a gray chevy with its tongue hanging out, that'll be us.


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Has anyone checked with a local propane company about a huge fish cooker? I don't know if they still have it or not, but a local company used to have one with about a 3'x3' or larger pan they loaned out for special occasions. I can check on it, if you'd like. I think a friend of the family has one, also, or do you have enough fryers?
> Darlene


That's a good idea Darlene, but at last count I think we have enough cookers coming. If I see we need one I will let you know. Thanks for the offer.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish said:


> You might want to look at taking US231 south from Montgomery down to I10 then over to US331. It would be 4 lane all the way to US331. Might be quicker and it would take you right by Camping World in Dothan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Thanks, Leon, but I've been driving down I-65 to Exit 114/Georgiana to Andalusia to Florala to De Funiak for so many years, I don't think my body could adjust to another route! It keeps me on the interstate for 320 miles out of 438 total, and I have yet to find a quicker way to 30A from Middle TN.


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, I heard from Tracy & Ray "theycallusthebreeze". You can take them off the list. They won't be coming and have already given up their spot. They have their 06 30RLS for sale at a steal of $17,500, including hitch, television combo and MaxxAirs and will consider delivering. They're buying a house in FL.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

JUST WONDERING!! ARE YOU GUYS/GALS/KIDS READY TO PARTY!!!









Darlene


----------



## tkeller37

sgalady said:


> JUST WONDERING!! ARE YOU GUYS/GALS/KIDS READY TO PARTY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Absolutely. This is our first and I am really looking forward to this. I can't wait to meet everyone and just relax for a week. Excited and ready to go.

See those of you hopefully in Dothan on Friday.


----------



## old_tidefan

We may head out Friday and stop over somewhere too (Dothan perhaps







?)


----------



## Crawfish

tkeller37 said:


> We may head out Friday and stop over somewhere too (Dothan perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?)


Ernie you and tkeller37 come on down to Dothan and stay Friday night. You know Camping World has site's set up in there parking lot with electric and water. Me and Margaret, and if I can talk Elmo into it, will come down and take yall out to eat.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I had posted earlier the activities for the rally, but I posted the wrong handout. So to correct this issue, here is the updated list of activities. Sorry about that everybody. Please read over this schedule because there is several changes on this one. We don't want anybody to miss out on any event. We will be handing out this schedule of events to everybody at the rally.










I want to remind everybody not to forget your *White Elephant gift* if you plan to participate. It should be something related to camping and cost $10 or less. On *Sunday night bingo* we will have some *great prizes* to give away, some from Camping World. So don't miss it.


----------



## zoomzoom8

16 days, 21 hours............


----------



## zoomzoom8

15..........don't forget that rum.......


----------



## GoVols

I just can stand to see thoses "A"s on the ReserveAmerica site, so I keep inching closer to my departure date for Topsail. I have just reserved site #36 for one night, Friday the 15th, to *pad my overall attendance to 10 days* !







We'll park it on #36 Friday night and slide across the street to #33 for the remaining nine days when it comes open hopefully Saturday morning.

22 days left for me!


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> I just can stand to see thoses "A"s on the ReserveAmerica site, so I keep inching closer to my departure date for Topsail. I have just reserved site #36 for one night, Friday the 15th, to *pad my overall attendance to 10 days* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll park it on #36 Friday night and slide across the street to #33 for the remaining nine days when it comes open hopefully Saturday morning.
> 
> 22 days left for me!


Those "A's" are few and far between!! I KNOW, I've tried to help workout a space for a couple of people, and also tried to extend my time either way, and came up empty-handed for myself, and had them space-hopping like crazy, as of late, with some nights not covered.
Darlene


----------



## Cajuncountry

Well just wondering if anyone will be there before the 9th besides me and Dustin.


----------



## mountainlady56

OKAY!! We need the rain-dance warrior!! We need rain, in the worst way, to PLEASE get the smoke out of here!! I'm afraid if we don't, Topsail, itself, may be engulfed in smoke, which would make for a very nasty vacation!!







I understand it's as far west as Dothan/Enterprise, and probably further, and it's thick enough here, to cut it. Visibility less than 1/2 mile. So, let's huddle together for rain prayers to calm those fires and smoke so we can have a great time!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Cajuncountry said:


> Well just wondering if anyone will be there before the 9th besides me and Dustin.


We are coming in the 8th

14 !!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

13 !!!!


----------



## GoVols

I'm feelin' it!























Scrubbed the OB's roof and gutters yesterday; will wash and wax the rest this weekend, grease the hubs, adjust the brake shoes . . . . and whatever else I can think of to make the waiting tolerable!

*20 DAYS !*


----------



## Cajuncountry

10 Days Left for me


----------



## Crawfish

OK Topsailer's,

Here is a little more information for you to digest.

The park rangers will be putting on a presentation on June 9th at the amphitheater at 8:00 pm and a nature hike on June 16th at 8:00 am.

*Saturday, June 9th "The Gopher Tortoise & Florida Turtles"*
Come and listen to gopher tortoise and turtle expert Margaret Gunzburger as she presents her program. She will be bringing live tortoises and turtles for visitors to view while she discusses their behaviors, life cycles, and facts.

*Saturday, June 16th "Nature Trail Hike"*
Come and learn about the plants and animals and their habitat along Morris Nature Trail. Meet at the Preserve Day Use area off of Hwy 98 to take a 2.5 mile walk around Morris Lake Nature Trail with a ranger.

They also will show a movie for the kids and adults on the evening of the 15th. She ask me what movie to show and I told her I really didn't know for sure. So I am asking everybody if you have a good movie, on a DVD type format, bring it with you. We will have the use of the amphitheater when ever we need it as long as the park rangers do not have anything planned for it. They will let us use their DVD player with projector if we need them.

The pot luck is starting to shape up real nicely. I have priced the seafood we will need and it is going to run in the neighborhood of $500. The seafood will concise of Shrimp, Scallops, Grouper, and Amber Jack. Some will be grilled, some fried and some boiled. This should cover everyones palate. The "T" shirts will raise around $200 to offset that price some. This is what I was thinking. I figure we are going to have at least 30 families at the pot luck dinner and pot luck breakfast. If each family chips in $20 along with the money from "T" shirts that would cover the cost of the seafood for the dinner and the complete pot luck breakfast. That is $20 per family for two great all you can eat meals. You can't get a better deal than that anywhere. How does this sound to everybody?

I think this is enough to digest at this time. I will update any info if anything changes.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

The new zillion horsepower blender is being primed and broken in this weekend in Gatlinburg..................







Soooooooooooooooooo close...........


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish said:


> They also will show a movie for the kids and adults on the evening of the 15th. She ask me what movie to show and I told her I really didn't know for sure. So I am asking everybody if you have a good movie, on a DVD type format, bring it with you. We will have the use of the amphitheater when ever we need it as long as the park rangers do not have anything planned for it. They will let us use their DVD player with projector if we need them.
> 
> Leon


"Night At The Museum" is a cute, recent movie the whole family could enjoy. We'll be there on the 15th, but not sure if in time to supply the DVD.

*DARN! STILL 20 DAYS AWAY FOR ME!*


----------



## campingnut18

Wow, $20 sounds like a steal to me? Is that really enough?

If anyone has the movie RV, that might be a great one to watch too.

Leon, Mr. Crawfish, Mr. 5th wheel, Outback hero: You tha man!!!































Carmen


----------



## 3LEES

Count us in for the $20.00. It's a deal if you ask me.

As for the movie, we will be bringing a lot of them...RV, The Incredibles, Monsters, Inc...just for a few of them.

14 days and counting for us. And while I can't wait, I'm gonna need every one of them to be fully ready!


----------



## Doft

$20.00!!! Wow!!

At that price, maybe we should have you organize some other meals too!!!!!










But seriously, you can definately count us in.

Can't wait!!

Jim


----------



## Outback DeLand

We were wondering if anyone heard of any cancellations.







We would still love to attend. Please let us know if ANYTHING opens up. We had been looking forward to this since March at GA Veteran's park.


----------



## GoVols

Outback DeLand said:


> We were wondering if anyone heard of any cancellations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would still love to attend. Please let us know if ANYTHING opens up. We had been looking forward to this since March at GA Veteran's park.


Just look at the ReserveAmerica site every day, twice a day if you can. About two weeks ago I noticed a cabin had come open for a week, and I called a friend who was looking for one, and he had it reserved within 15 minutes! You have to move fast this time of year.


----------



## C Ware

Cajuncountry said:


> Well just wondering if anyone will be there before the 9th besides me and Dustin.


We are arriving on the 7th


----------



## Reverie

We will be there with plenty of DVDs for the kiddies to watch, including RV. My kids call my GPS "Lola" and talk to it as though it is a sentiant being because of that movie







. Just a reminder to anyone southbound on Saturday, a bunch of us are meeting just south of Atlanta on I-75 early in the morning. If you are interested in hooking up in a convoy please let us know and we will get your information and see if the scheduling works out. If you are hooking up with anyone else I highly suggest a couple of good handheld walki-talkies. It made our trip so much more enjoyable last year. Another note about convoying (is that a word?)... We don't follow each other "nose-to-tail" but string out and let people get around us. Any "Smokey and The Bandit" fantasies will have to wait...

It can't get here fast enough, can it?

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Reverie said:


> We don't follow each other "nose-to-tail" but string out and let people get around us. Any "Smokey and The Bandit" fantasies will have to wait...
> 
> Reverie


South Bound and Down, loaded up and truckin'. We're gonna do that they say can't be done.

We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there. I'm south bound, just watch ol' "Reverie" run.


----------



## tkeller37

Crawfish said:


> We may head out Friday and stop over somewhere too (Dothan perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?)


Ernie you and tkeller37 come on down to Dothan and stay Friday night. You know Camping World has site's set up in there parking lot with electric and water. Me and Margaret, and if I can talk Elmo into it, will come down and take yall out to eat.

Leon








[/quote]

Leon...we do plan on staying overnight right now. If not, we will plan to be there to meet ya'll for the caravan. What is the best to arrive on Friday at Camping World?

I am in for the 20 as well. No way that can be beat.


----------



## Crawfish

tkeller37 said:


> Leon...we do plan on staying overnight right now. If not, we will plan to be there to meet ya'll for the caravan. What is the best to arrive on Friday at Camping World?
> 
> I am in for the 20 as well. No way that can be beat.


I have told Camping World that we need at least two site's for Friday night and they said "no problem". Anytime Friday is good for me. Just call me know about when you will be arriving and I will meet y'all at the intersection of Hwy 441 and Ross Clark Circle, then I can lead you to Camping World. You can get my cell phone number of the web site that Zoomzoom made for the rally.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

As usual, keep the gate open for us!

We are leaving from Woodruff Scout Camp near Blairsville, Sat AM , driving home and taking off Sat PM sometime for Topsail, one never knows exactly when.
Brian just made Star Scout and he is Senior Patrol Leader, so we will have to wait until he are done!
The camper should be ready after almost a week at Vogel State Park (Sun-Friday).
Bringing surf poles again, don't forget BassPro Shop is just down the road!

See everyone Saturday evening!

Dave, Linda, Brian and Bianca


----------



## old_tidefan

Dave,
If they lock you out this time just call my cell and we will figure out a way to sneak you and the camper in...these guys may not have a first class security operation like Logan's Landing though









See everyone in a couple of weeks


----------



## campingnut18

in my 5 years at topsail i have never seen the gate locked.

they have a gate and lock but never use it.
if they do, just give one of us a call.
lamar


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> in my 5 years at topsail i have never seen the gate locked.
> 
> they have a gate and lock but never use it.
> if they do, just give one of us a call.
> lamar


Yea, I'm pretty sure the gate won't be locked and if not, I'm almost positive Tommy has a hacksaw or two...

Reverie


----------



## tkeller37

Crawfish said:


> Leon...we do plan on staying overnight right now. If not, we will plan to be there to meet ya'll for the caravan. What is the best to arrive on Friday at Camping World?
> 
> I am in for the 20 as well. No way that can be beat.


I have told Camping World that we need at least two site's for Friday night and they said "no problem". Anytime Friday is good for me. Just call me know about when you will be arriving and I will meet y'all at the intersection of Hwy 441 and Ross Clark Circle, then I can lead you to Camping World. You can get my cell phone number of the web site that Zoomzoom made for the rally.

Leon








[/quote]

Ok. Got your number. I suspect we will leave around noon time, and it is about a 4-5 hour drive (depending on stops).

I am excited about this camping trip above all others. It is great just knowing we are going to be meeting new people with same interests.


----------



## zoomzoom8

10 !!!!

We are loaded up with Rum, Ice Cream, secret sauce, cherries, etc...................

Can't you almost taste them????????????????


----------



## sleecjr

OK I need help with my check list. Just want to make sure i am not missing something. Not talking about the normal stuff, but the event stuff.
I have 
Gift... for the exchange
money....for my shirts
money.... for food for cookouts
Hawaiian shirts... for party
Food...for the cookout
cooker... to use at the cookout
kite...for the beach 
Rum..dont remember what kind?

PS. I hope we have a name to camper site to outbackers name list somewhere. I am not good at names at all.









What am i missing?


----------



## zoomzoom8

sleecjr said:


> Rum..dont remember what kind?
> 
> What am i missing?


one regular white
one coconut (only two brands, either will do)


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Is there anything Tommy does not have in that SOB?

Dave


----------



## 3LEES

sleecjr said:


> OK I need help with my check list. Just want to make sure i am not missing something. Not talking about the normal stuff, but the event stuff.
> I have
> Gift... for the exchange
> money....for my shirts
> money.... for food for cookouts
> Hawaiian shirts... for party
> Food...for the cookout
> cooker... to use at the cookout
> kite...for the beach
> Rum..dont remember what kind?
> 
> PS. I hope we have a name to camper site to outbackers name list somewhere. I am not good at names at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am i missing?


Don't forget Bella!

As for the name to Outbacker's name list, you could print out Gordon's (zoomzoom8) Guest List for a cross reference.

Or you could resort to the Southern method. Call all the guys "buddy" and all the gals "darlin'"!


----------



## W4DRR

In a few of the past rallys that had a lot of new people attending, somebody would volunteer to print out name tags with names, Outbacker names, and even their avatar. It was a big help for the first day or two until you get to know everyone. I did it a couple of times, but unfortunately, won't be attending this rally.
If someone wants to do it, I would be more than happy to help them any way I can.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

leon has made the name tags up. i think he said he has two sets.

WE NEED A FEW PEOPLE TO BRING 
those turkey tin bake pans.(throw away kind.) 
we can use these for all the food and not have to wash anything.
and it will help to keep the food warm.

we are trying to get all the plates ,cups ,forks,spoons we'll need for the week.
i'll let you know if we get them this week. we'll just add that to the cost of the pot luck
should not be that much.

i'll let you know if anything else comes up.

thanks, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!, 9 !!!

Not that I'm excited or anything.......


----------



## mom30075

We arrive on Friday, the 8th and i'll get some information for deep sea fishing on a Party boat. I'll put a sign up sheet and see if several can attend together. That way, my 16 year and go and I don't have to!









Looking forward to the trip and all the plans made look great. Will bring everything requested.
Donna


----------



## mom30075

Lamar,
What was the name of the Deep sea boat that you recommended? I recall you said there was a small place next to the boat that would cook your catch for you.
Donna


----------



## GoVols

There are also some small charters just down the road that leave off the beach at Grayton Beach State Park.

Grayton Beach Charters


----------



## zoomzoom8

My oh my....I picked up cases upon cases upon cases of pineapple juice, secret sauce, etc, etc today.........based on my math, if everyone brings a bottle of each of the rums (that's almost 35 gallons of rum folks based on half gallon sizes)we should be able to mix up about 45 gallons of the official adult beverage.....that should get us to what, Wednesday? Maybe?? I'll also be making virgin versions for the chitlins. Gonna need a lot of ice and ice cream............


----------



## campingnut18

hey donna. i dont remember the boat's name but know where they are.
restaurant is right next door. ill get that info when i get down to destin.

i wish i could go fishing with them...









i cant wait. 
lamar


----------



## campingnut18

The restaurant might be Fisherman's Wharf (or Lucky Snapper)? Not sure of the boat - also makes me sick...









Has anyone ever used dark rum for any drinks? We have a couple of bottles that someone brought us from one of the islands. Thought we might try it for the Bacardi rum runners? Whadaya think? The kiddos would probably like the rum rummers without also - they're pretty tasty.

Carmen


----------



## mom30075

did a little research. there are 2-3 party boats. I think we might use Sweet JOdy, $50 for 6 hr trip, 8am - 2pm. My 16 yr old wants to go. YEs, Fisherman's Wharf will cook your catch and include sides.

any others interested? I think Monday will work best for us. My 16 yr old can fish during the day and the rest of us can go out to eat that afternoon, hopefully eating some of his catch.

I'm guessing if you called by Saturday, you could get a spot for Monday
Donna


----------



## GoVols

Oh no!







Let's hope we don't have to deal with this stuff and it's gone by next week:

000
WONT41 KNHC 311549
DSAAT 
SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1150 AM EDT THU MAY 31 2007

SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA...
SOUTHEASTERN GULF OF MEXICO AND ADJACENT LAND AREAS ARE ASSOCIATED
WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 75 MILES SOUTHEAST
OF COZUMEL MEXICO. ALTHOUGH THIS SYSTEM HAS SOME POTENTIAL FOR
TROPICAL DEVELOPMENT OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO...THE LOW IS EXPECTED
TO MOVE SLOWLY NORTHWARD INTO THE SOUTHERN GULF OF MEXICO WHERE
ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS WOULD LIKELY FAVOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT AS
A NON-TROPICAL LOW. REGARDLESS OF DEVELOPMENT...THIS SYSTEM SHOULD
BRING HEAVY RAINS ACROSS WESTERN CUBA AND SOUTHERN FLORIDA OVER THE
NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL
WEATHER SERVICE OFFICE FOR MORE DETAILS.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS
FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE... UNDER AWIPS
HEADER NFDHSFAT1 AND WMO HEADER FZNT01 KWBC.


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> did a little research. there are 2-3 party boats. I think we might use Sweet JOdy, $50 for 6 hr trip, 8am - 2pm. My 16 yr old wants to go. YEs, Fisherman's Wharf will cook your catch and include sides.
> 
> any others interested? I think Monday will work best for us. My 16 yr old can fish during the day and the rest of us can go out to eat that afternoon, hopefully eating some of his catch.
> 
> I'm guessing if you called by Saturday, you could get a spot for Monday
> Donna


Donna, 
You might want to get a weather forecast. My 22 yr. old went out, from Destin, a couple of years ago (he couldn't remember the name of the boat), with a bunch of friends he was with, and the waves were astronomical.







I raised all MANNERS of Heaven, when I found out!!









Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Seems we had this exact forecast last year!

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

no..no.no.....
it will be long gone before the summer rally.

campingnut


----------



## 3LEES

Regarding this system headed for Florida, it is really a godsend and very welcome.

WE NEED THE RAIN!

Now if I could only do something about being a short timer. With only

8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

days to go, it is really hard to concentrate on work.









Are we excited yet????!!!!


----------



## old_tidefan

We are ready...going to get the non-perishables packed this weekend, add the cold stuff and clothes and head out next week


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> We are ready...going to get the non-perishables packed this weekend, add the cold stuff and clothes and head out next week


Geez!!
It just dawned on me, that it IS just "next week"!!! OMG.........I'M SO EXCITED!!!







































































Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

ok boys and girls.....we are packed to the hilt..........Tommy would be proud. Small issue......we have no more freezer space......so if you can do it, please add a box of vanilla bean ice cream and ice to your grocery list for the official adult beverage. I have the all the rest. We had to empty part of the basement to get it all, but it's there. WOOHOO!!!! We do the big wash down this weekend, and head out Thursday late afternoon!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo close.


----------



## campingnut18

gordon dont worry about those things.
im sure nick will make a trip to wal-mart each day.
and tommy said he was looking at an ice maker for the camper









have a safe trip and we'll see all you folks on saturday.
oh p.s leon fell off the earth. hes been at topsail all week 
and wont answer his phone.must be having a good time.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> oh p.s leon fell off the earth. hes been at topsail all week
> and wont answer his phone.must be having a good time.
> 
> lamar


If you fall of the earth into paradise then we fell off the earth. We had a great week. I hope the weather stays the same. It was in the low 80's during the day and lower 70's at night. We had a cool breeze during the day and some great waves at the beach. I will try and post some pics later. Lamar the reason I did not answer the phone was because my daughter had my phone. She was in from Savannah and I left it with her in case she needed to reach us, since she left her phone at home. We had Margaret's phone at Topsail.

While at Topsail, I watched all the rangers and other workers putting out new pine straw, cutting grass, and moving chairs to the club house, just more or less sprucing the place up. It gave me the feeling they were getting ready for us. The place looks in tip top shape. The breeze made for some good waves at the beach which in turn cleaned any green algae that may have been trying to invade. The beach is in great shape for us. As for the smoke from the fires, Destin was smoke free. The days were clear as a bell everyday.

Everybody, I will be picking up the rally shirts on Monday. I will see if Margaret will put hers on and pose for a few pictures so I can post them on here for everybody to see how they look. It's getting close. Just one more week. Things are really coming together for the rally. I just have one or two more things to do before we are ready.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> Things are really coming together for the rally. I just have one or two more things to do before we are ready.
> 
> Leon


This time next week I will be doing my final walk around ready to leave first thing Saturday morning... I can't wait.


----------



## Outback DeLand

Are any of you all planning on attending the Rock Crusher Rally in July?

Since we are unable to get into Topsail, we would love to see some of you there.


----------



## 3LEES

Outback DeLand said:


> Are any of you all planning on attending the Rock Crusher Rally in July?
> 
> Since we are unable to get into Topsail, we would love to see some of you there.


We're going. So are about 10 others.

We'd welcome your participation! Call the campground and make your reservations. Just click on the banner at the bottom of this post and it will take you to the Rock Crusher site. Make sure they know you are part of this rally, so they can place you close to the rest of us.

See ya there!


----------



## Cajuncountry

Well just finished washing tv. Tomorrow we will pack and wash tt and monday we will be headed to Topsail. I talked to some friends who are there now and they said that the weather was overcast and the waves were large. Well I will see ya'll hopefully on the ninth. Does anone know if there is internet access at Topsail?


----------



## GoVols

Cajuncountry said:


> Does anone know if there is internet access at Topsail?


Unless a major upgrade has happened, then the only access is wired and it is at the clubhouse. If you have a WiFi card, then there are some cafes and coffee shops along 30A. Starbucks at Grayton shopping center comes to mind; I used it last year. Coffee's pretty good too.


----------



## campingnut18

ok gang. 
we just got plates ,cups,napkins
forks,spoons for about 500 people.
so for both pot lucks all you will need to bring is
ice ,your drink,and the side you signed up to bring.
( if your bringing one)we dont need 50 sides.

weather will be great all week .
i cant wait to see you.

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Today we loaded the camper between rain showers. In the past 24 hours we got over 5 inchs of rain thanks to TS Barry. The day actually ended up being beautiful, but hot!

The only thing left to do is hook up on Friday, and load the Sierra.

Now how do we make the next

6

days pass quickly?


----------



## old_tidefan

Found out that we will have to come back on Friday to work an event on Saturday so we will be leaving a day early from Topsail.....I wasn't thrilled about this and tried to check about coming to Topsail a day early to make up for it with no such luck. I did find a site for Friday night at St. Andrews state park in Panama City. It looks to be 35 miles from Topsail so we will crash there Friday night and see everyone at Topsail on Saturday. Anyone stayed at St. Andrews before? Pics look nice but was hoping to get some 1st hand info.
thanks


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> Found out that we will have to come back on Friday to work an event on Saturday so we will be leaving a day early from Topsail.....I wasn't thrilled about this and tried to check about coming to Topsail a day early to make up for it with no such luck. I did find a site for Friday night at St. Andrews state park in Panama City. It looks to be 35 miles from Topsail so we will crash there Friday night and see everyone at Topsail on Saturday. Anyone stayed at St. Andrews before? Pics look nice but was hoping to get some 1st hand info.
> thanks


Hey Ernie,
I have drove through St. Andrews once or twice but have never stayed there. It is a nice park, the sites have water and electric but no sewage. If you are staying just one night no sewage would not be a problem. It is a little tricky getting to St. Andrews. There are three roads along the beach at Panama City Beach, Front Beach Road, middle beach road (Hutchison Dr.) and back beach road (US98). St. Andrews is located at the end of Thomas Drive. I think the best way to come in would be from US 231 to US 98 to West Front Beach Road to Thomas Drive. If you don't want to drive all the way down in one day you can always stay at Camping World in Dothan. They have several water and electric sites in there parking lot. TKeller37 from Georgia will be staying at Camping World Friday night, so you could come and join them if you want.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Jambalaya said:


> 3LEES.................Jambalaya and a dessert.
> Crawfish.............Cole Slaw
> outbackgeorgia....Rosin Baked Potatos
> tidefan.................Hotdogs, buns and fixin's
> campingnut18.......Fresh fries
> tkeller37...............potato salad (the creamy kind)
> Reverie................Texas Caviar
> sleecjr.................Baked Beans
> Doft.....................Four bags of red potatoes
> Fl_diesel...............Asian Noodle Salad and a dessert
> sgalady................one crock pot of cheese grits and 2 gallons of tea with Splenda
> Jambalaya............Pork Loin and garlic-cheese bread
> Dreamtimers........Hushpuppy mix(ready to be cooked)
> 
> What type of cookers are needed? I have propane burners and 70 quart pots that I use to cook jambalaya as well as fry turkeys in.
> 
> Billy


If anyone knows a good way to form hush puppies prior to dropping them in oil, (cookie shooter, zip lock bag, etc), please let us know, _and bring it along_. I hope someone is bring a large cooker for these.

Leon: do we need oil for cooking, or is that included in the fixins for the meal? 
Also, how many people do we need to plan for??







*HOW MANY!?*














_(Just want to be sure we have enough pups)_









Dave


----------



## campingnut18

hi dave , i think we should have about 5-6 cookers. 
i have a new one to bring also. i assume whoever brings the cookers will bring the oil too.
i have a 3 gal box of oil.

last time i talked to leon he said plan on feeding about 100 people 
not everyone will eat each side. dont bring enough for a 100 people.
maybe plan on sides to feed about 40 people.
thats just my guess?
im playing this by ear. not sure how a 41 camper rally is going to work out.

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> not sure how a 41 camper rally is going to work out.
> 
> lamar


It's gonna be great Lamar! When y'all need help with the food and such, just put out the word. We'll be there with bells on.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Unless the stores are closed when we get there, we don't plan to drag much food in the Outback, we will just buy locally.
It's not like we are really "camping!"
Think about me this week, Linda will be at Vogel S.P in the Outback, and I will be in a tent at Woodruff Scout Reservation for Summer Camp with Brain as he is Senior Patrol Leader. Only about 20 miles, I might sneak a visit....

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> not sure how a 41 camper rally is going to work out.
> 
> lamar


It's gonna be great Lamar! When y'all need help with the food and such, just put out the word. We'll be there with bells on.
[/quote]

Yeah, I think with this many campers this will be a learning experience for everybody, but like Dan said, the Southeasters has always worked like a well oiled machine and I don't think this will be any different.







I do think we need to take notes on this one because next year I think we will be looking at maybe 60 or 70 campers.









Dave, I think the best way to form hush puppies is the old fashion way, with a spoon and glass of water. Lamar is right on the money about the cooking oil. If someone is bringing a cooker I assume they will be bringing oil with it. Two of the cookers will be used for boiling shrimp, corn on the cob, and red potatoes.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

tidefan said:


> Found out that we will have to come back on Friday to work an event on Saturday so we will be leaving a day early from Topsail.....I wasn't thrilled about this and tried to check about coming to Topsail a day early to make up for it with no such luck. I did find a site for Friday night at St. Andrews state park in Panama City. It looks to be 35 miles from Topsail so we will crash there Friday night and see everyone at Topsail on Saturday. Anyone stayed at St. Andrews before? Pics look nice but was hoping to get some 1st hand info.
> thanks


We have stayed at St Andrews numerous times and love it. This is especially true if you like to swim, snorkel or scuba. There is a partially protected swimming area adjacent to the pass to the gulf that is perfect for kids of all ages. If you care to scuba from that area you have direct access to the rocky jetty and the deep channel. Its full of fish to watch and the occasional pod of dolphins.

By the way two (2) westernmost of the four (4) bath houses are air conditioned and generally clean. The eastern most bath houses have been there for years and as of last summer were not modernized.

St Andrews Aerial Shot

It's a great park, lots of hiking opportunities, wildlife watching like the resident deer population and of course the water that is on three sides of the park. Shell island is great to visit as well, though it requires a boat trip.

Enjoy your stay!

Billy


----------



## campingnut18

im ready.. im ready ..im ready















only 5 days to go. the camper is overloaded and waiting to camp.
most all plans are in place .
one way or another we are going to have the best rally of the year.

see you all saturday.

lamar


----------



## GoVols

Is someone planning a trip to Florida?









I'm hearing rumors that some folks might be getting together this week . . .









10 days, 22 hours for me . ..









Ya'll don't use up all the oxygen and wear out the sand before I get there.


----------



## need2mellowout

Count us in for the $20. Sounds like great eats at a bargain.

On a personal note DW will leave with us Saturday and won't be flying in.



mom30075 said:


> I think we might use Sweet JOdy, $50 for 6 hr trip, 8am - 2pm. My 16 yr old wants to go.
> 
> any others interested? I think Monday will work best for us.


Anyday will be good for my son.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Spent the W/E washing the TT roof to wheels......washed the TV, roof to wheels. Basement of the lodge is loaded to the gills. The TV has had all it maintenance done, tires rotated and balanced. Hensley all greased up, trip $ in hand. So much pineapple juice, secret sauce, banana's, and cherries it would make your head spin. Rum and more Rum. Tiki's, new flag pole, new chairs, new leveling boards, new gazillion watt blender, plus a spare. I have an unopened five gallon fryer and propane burner. Do we have enough or do I need to bring it? Just gotta load the bikes and coolers.

The plan is to head out Thursday late afternoon and make it to the camping world in Dothan. Depending on what time we make it there, we may do our grocery shopping that night or in the am early, then pull out to be at the park by lunch......at least that's the plan......WOOHOO!!!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo close................


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Is someone planning a trip to Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing rumors that some folks might be getting together this week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days, 22 hours for me . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll don't use up all the oxygen and wear out the sand before I get there.


Yeah, me and the DW along with a few friends are planning a small get together at this place called Topsail.







We will leave the light on for you.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

what's "early enough?"


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> what's "early enough?"


Anything before 10PM. I do have to get my beauty sleep you know.









Leon


----------



## GoVols

zoomzoom8 said:


> Rum and more Rum.


Them _Revenue'ers_ used to chase people hauling stuff like that.









Hey! I think this makes post # 700 for me. Is there a prize involved?


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Hey! I think this makes post # 700 for me. Is there a prize involved?


I will save one of Gordon's rally drinks for you.







Now that is one great prize.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

I did the wax thing the end of march......................power buffer makes a huge difference.............


----------



## Crawfish

Picked up the rally shirts today and tried to get DW to model one for some pics but as you can see she refused.
Here are the rally shirts.


































Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hey man those look great.
great job on getting them made.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

So Leon, when do you start your new job as a male model?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

The other day I promised I would post some pics of our trip to Topsail. Well here are a few we took.

Here is a view of the beach. 









This is my son and his girlfriend having some fun in the surf.









*Lamar, this one is for you.* The crab legs at Elmo's are still good.









I start my grandkids off early on crab legs.









See y'all in a few days.

Leon











Reverie said:


> So Leon, when do you start your new job as a male model?
> 
> Reverie


After the rally Nick.







You want to be my agent?









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

I LOVE the fact that they say "Southeastern Outbackers" on them!! WAY TO GO, LEON!! Jimmy said they're "COOL, Mr. LEON!!"







BTW, do they rent those chaise lounges on the beach with the umbrellas?? If so, I would be able to get under an umbrella some, with lots of sunscreen on........you know us GA Peaches burn easy!








Well, nobody can ask me where my Hawaiian shirt's at THIS year!! We officially (Jimmy AND I) have Hawaiian shirts!! Thank goodness for Baell's, as this is not part of my everyday wardrobe. $10.99 minus 15% for being old!!







Got a "Gilligan hat" to crown "Gilligan" with, too............actually, Crawfish will be allowed to "crown" that person..........he promised to reveal his identity at Topsail Hill.
Trying to get Outback Deland a spot........found one, but someone else grabbed it up. Hope he claims the latest one!!








Leon, your grandkids gonna be there? Man, we're gonna have "babyville" this year!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> BTW, do they rent those chaise lounges on the beach with the umbrellas?? If so, I would be able to get under an umbrella some, with lots of sunscreen on........you know us GA Peaches burn easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon, your grandkids gonna be there? Man, we're gonna have "babyville" this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, actually the picture with the chaise lounges is a picture of the beach just down the road from Topsail. My son took that picture when they were riding around one day. As for my grandkids, that picture is from last week when I took my son, his girlfriend and his daughter, my granddaughter, down for a few days. The picture of the beach with my son and his girlfriend was taken at Topsail.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Darlene, actually the picture with the chaise lounges is a picture of the beach just down the road from Topsail. My son took that picture when they were riding around one day. As for my grandkids, that picture is from last week when I took my son, his girlfriend and his daughter, my granddaughter, down for a few days. The picture of the beach with my son and his girlfriend was taken at Topsail.
> 
> Leon


OK, Leon. Well, SURELY Tommy's got an umbrella big enough for all of us in his OB!!







BTW, did he see where CW had the ICE MAKER on sale???














Uh-OH!! Speak of the devil







!! Tommy's on here!!








Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Great job with the "T" shirts Leon!

I have go along with Nick's statement. I think you might have a future in clothing modeling!

Either that or politics...


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, the OB Delands won't be able to make it!! The stupid site I found was only 20' LONG!! Can't even put a popup on that, hardly!! But, they said they'd make the Rock Crusher, so not to worry!! Well, I tried...........








Darlene


----------



## GoVols

A CAMPSITE HAS OPENED UP AT TOPSAIL!





















As of 7:40 am CDT, site #19 is available for four days from June 13 -16.


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!! 3 days and we're outta here!!!!!! SWEET!!!!



GoVols said:


> A CAMPSITE HAS OPENED UP AT TOPSAIL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of 7:40 am CDT, site #19 is available for four days from June 13 -16.


It's a 20 footer....give or take......I think that is the pad size........you can hang off the back some..........


----------



## GoVols

Sorry for the false alarm. I didn't realize Topsail had short sites like that.

"Nothing to see here folks . . . move along . . . move along. . . "


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> A CAMPSITE HAS OPENED UP AT TOPSAIL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of 7:40 am CDT, site #19 is available for four days from June 13 -16.


HI!!
Don't feel bad!! I even CALLED Outbacker Deland with that news, last night, and they got online and called me back and told me how long the site was!!







Had PM'd them about a site earlier, that WAS long enough, but they missed it. Talk about feeling like a dope???















Oh, well, at least we were trying to help!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Here is a list of reminders for everyone.

1. Don't forget about the "Meet and Greet" @ 7:00 PM at the Club House on Saturday, June 9th

2. If you plan to fly a kite on Monday at the beach, don't forget to bring one.

3. Don't forget to wear your Hawaiian Shirt at the pot luck on Wednesday evening. We are having a contest with prizes for the best looking and the worst looking shirts.

4. If you plan on participating in the "White Elephant" after the pot luck don't forget your gift. Has to be something dealing with camping for $10 or less. One gift per person.

We have some great door prizes to give away and some gift cards from Camping World to give away.

If I have forgotten anything or if you can think of anything I missed just post it and remind everybody.

Last but not least, I want everybody to have a safe trip coming to the rally and returning home afterward. Take your time and don't get into a big rush. This rally is all about good friends getting together and just relaxing for a week.

Me and Margaret are looking forward to seeing all our old friends and meeting all the new ones. We will see y'all in a few days.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Sherry and I have done about all we can for now. We have packed all the items we think we'll need for the rally. Whatever we forget, we'll buy there! Now we're just waiting for Friday to finish packing the TV and then leave early Saturday morning.

My new McKesh mirrors arrived yesterday. Put 'em on and took 'em for a test drive. I love them! I will have to readjust them once I hook up Friday.

The 10 day forecast for Destin looks great. And my forecast for Saturday's trip is excellent. A little hot, but NO WIND!

Thankfully we are very busy at work, so I keep occupied. Keeps my mind off...

3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


days.


----------



## Crawfish

I knew I would forget one.

5. If you have an outdoor fan I recommend you bring it, if you have room. They sure do help out a lot if you are sitting around the site during the hot part of the day.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

DAN , IM TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP
















lamar


----------



## tkeller37

Ok all you seasoned veterans. We have had our Outback for about a year and this is about our 6th trip, but far from learning all the ins and outs. Hopefully a couple of experts would be glad to sit down with me and wife to give us some great tips for maintenance, upgrades, etc...

We are absolutely pumped for this trip (or at least I am). I love the fact that I am going camping with intent on meeting people who enjoy doing the same I do.

Fired up and ready to go!


----------



## 3LEES

I called Topsail about an hour ago. I asked about the "burn ban".

As of this moment, the ban on open fires is still on. Barbeque grills on the concrete pads are permited, as are gas grills.

I will check again Friday before we load up.

No sense in bringing our fire pit if we can't use it.


----------



## Crawfish

tkeller37 said:


> I called Topsail about an hour ago. I asked about the "burn ban".
> 
> As of this moment, the ban on open fires is still on. Barbeque grills on the concrete pads are permited, as are gas grills.
> 
> I will check again Friday before we load up.
> 
> No sense in bringing our fire pit if we can't use it.


Dan, if I was you I wouldn't even worry about bringing you fire pit. I am pretty sure the ban will still be on during the rally, if not, I think it will be too warm at night for a fire.







We will all still get together around someone's trailer, most likely ZoomZoom's since that is where the blender will be,







and tell tall stories at night.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

Leon,

I think we have discussed having our "Tour of Homes" on Wednesday night but I thought it might be a pretty tall order to have the cookout AND the tour. It doesn't matter to me because if anyone wants to see my trailer they can pretty much come on by. My wife will have a cow but I'm OK with it.

What would you think of having it on a different night, by block or circle? That way everyone could have the opportunity to see all the "Taj MaTrailers" they want.

Also, what day are the technicians coming by to talk. Will it be on Wednesday again this year. THAT was a great feature.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

A few questions: 
For the meet'n'greet, don't we need to carry some kind of snack stuff, or not?
For the candy bar thing, is it several regular size candy bars or snack-size?
Also, do we bring snacks, etc., for bingo?
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> A few questions:
> For the meet'n'greet, don't we need to carry some kind of snack stuff, or not?
> For the candy bar thing, is it several regular size candy bars or snack-size?
> Also, do we bring snacks, etc., for bingo?
> Darlene


Darlene,
For the Meet and Greet we are going to just have some soft drinks. I think everyone would have just finished supper and will not be hungry, so soft drinks will be plenty. Would you like to bring some?









Bingo night will be full size candy bars not the snack-size. We will have some snacks for bingo night. Just chips and dip and drinks. We will talk about the snacks at the Meet and Greet on Saturday night.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> We will all still get together around someone's trailer, most likely ZoomZoom's since that is where the blender will be,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell tall stories at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Bring it on, we have one of the largest sites and we overlook the lake.............tiki torches, reggae music, and blenders will be blazin'

Hot [email protected] we leave TOMORROW!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hot [email protected] we leave TOMORROW!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!


Hey Gordon, I have a site reserved for you at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World in Dothan for Thursday night if you are still planning on driving as far as Dothan, and TKeller37 you have one reserved for Friday night if you need it. The site's are free and have water and electric. If anybody else needs a site there just let me know and I will arrange one for you.

Emerald Coast RV/Camping World have been very generous to us again this year. Emerald Coast RV has supplied us with some door prizes and Camping World has donated several gift cards ranging from $25 up to $125.

There are several Outbackers planning on meeting up at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World on Saturday around 11:00 AM to do some shopping and looking and wishing at the RV's they have in stock. They have a few Class A's there that are ticketed in the $500,000 range. They are NICE. From there they will be caravaning down to Topsail. Anybody that wants to join in are more than welcome.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Bring it on, we have one of the largest sites and we overlook the lake.............tiki torches, reggae music, and blenders will be blazin'
> 
> Hot [email protected] we leave TOMORROW!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!


And I'll be two doors over on the lake, as of Saturday!! Made my final list and getting stuff ready. We only have to drive less than 3 hrs. for a week of enjoyment!! BTW, thanks, Leon, for reminding me about packing the FAN!! Yeppers, it will be there!! Also bringing some gnat/insect repellant sprinkles that will surround my patio (and Gordon's if he wants it), to keep the skeeters away!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks Leon!!!!! Everybody sing......................................

Tomorrow, tomorrow, we leave tomorrow, tomorrow's just a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....................

WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie

A Message for Everyone Caravaning from Dothan...

Last year we found that using the handheld walki-talkies worked very well for communicating between trucks. If my memory hasn't failed me (a large possibility since I encountered Zoom2 and his magic blender) we settled on Channel 17 to use. Does this sound right?

Like Leon said, we will meet there around 11, shop some and then eat. Last year some of us headed over to a very good outlet mall and shopped for an hour or two. I understand some people want to make that same stop.

There is something very impressive to see all those Outbacks hooked up and heading the same direction. Besides the excitement of knowing we are on our way, it is the sense that we are part of something special.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> A Message for Everyone Caravaning from Dothan...
> 
> Last year we found that using the handheld walki-talkies worked very well for communicating between trucks. If my memory hasn't failed me (a large possibility since I encountered Zoom2 and his magic blender) we settled on Channel 17 to use. Does this sound right?
> 
> Reverie


Channel 17 sounds right Nick. If you don't have any walkie talkie's, last year we all shared with each other. We will have plenty of walkie talkie's to pass around.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> A Message for Everyone Caravaning from Dothan...
> 
> Last year we found that using the handheld walki-talkies worked very well for communicating between trucks. If my memory hasn't failed me (a large possibility since I encountered Zoom2 and his magic blender) we settled on Channel 17 to use. Does this sound right?
> 
> Reverie


Channel 17 sounds right Nick. If you don't have any walkie talkie's, last year we all shared with each other. We will have plenty of walkie talkie's to pass around.

Leon








[/quote]

Don't forget to set them all to the same privacy code also. (or just disable it)

Bob


----------



## tkeller37

Crawfish said:


> Hot [email protected] we leave TOMORROW!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!


Hey Gordon, I have a site reserved for you at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World in Dothan for Thursday night if you are still planning on driving as far as Dothan, and TKeller37 you have one reserved for Friday night if you need it. The site's are free and have water and electric. If anybody else needs a site there just let me know and I will arrange one for you.

Emerald Coast RV/Camping World have been very generous to us again this year. Emerald Coast RV has supplied us with some door prizes and Camping World has donated several gift cards ranging from $25 up to $125.

There are several Outbackers planning on meeting up at Emerald Coast RV/Camping World on Saturday around 11:00 AM to do some shopping and looking and wishing at the RV's they have in stock. They have a few Class A's there that are ticketed in the $500,000 range. They are NICE. From there they will be caravaning down to Topsail. Anybody that wants to join in are more than welcome.

Leon








[/quote]

Thanks Leon...we are still up in the air on whether we will be able to leave on Friday. But I am making every effort to be there by 11 on Saturday for the caravan. What is the latest time the caravan is expected to head-out.

Tom


----------



## Dreamtimers

W4DRR said:


> A Message for Everyone Caravaning from Dothan...
> 
> Last year we found that using the handheld walki-talkies worked very well for communicating between trucks. If my memory hasn't failed me (a large possibility since I encountered Zoom2 and his magic blender) we settled on Channel 17 to use. Does this sound right?
> 
> Reverie


Channel 17 sounds right Nick. If you don't have any walkie talkie's, last year we all shared with each other. We will have plenty of walkie talkie's to pass around.

Leon








[/quote]

Don't forget to set them all to the same privacy code also. (or just disable it)

Bob
[/quote]
Not all units have a privacy code. Disabling is the better choice. We ran into this last yr. as some people didn't know how. If you have time checking them before we get there would be a timesaver.

dave


----------



## campingnut18

tom we dont have a time to leave. last year we camped out in the store for hours...








im not even sure what time we'll get to camping world.
11 am is what we are hoping for.








do you have our cell numbers. most of us will give them out to outbackers.
we love taking to each other when we cant camp.

ill send you my cell number. feel free to call me when you get close.
if you can make it we would be happy to see you caravan down with us.

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Print the guest list out...it has names and numbers (cell numbers for those that gave them to me). The old RV place there is gonna think they are getting a delivery of new tt's Saturday morning.............


----------



## Crawfish

tkeller37 said:


> Thanks Leon...we are still up in the air on whether we will be able to leave on Friday. But I am making every effort to be there by 11 on Saturday for the caravan. What is the latest time the caravan is expected to head-out.
> 
> Tom


Tom, if you can make it on Friday that would be great and if you can't, no big thing. Ctater66 said they will be coming in on Friday to stay at Camping World over night also, so if you come you will have some company. If y'all do come on Friday, do you know yet about what time you will be arriving? You have my cell phone number if you need to call me. If you do come Friday and get to Dothan early enough we can all go and get a bite to eat.

I think most everybody will be arriving at Camping World around 11:00 AM on Saturday and we should be heading out to Topsail around 2:00 PM. Check-in time at Topsail is 3:00 PM and it is about a 2 hour drive from Dothan.

Leon


----------



## C Ware

Heading out in about 2 hours. Will be there by 1 P.M. LET's PARTY !!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

T-minus 4 hours and counting..................should be outta Chattanooga by mid afternoon and in Dothan by early evening...............well, that's the plan.............WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie

A weather update for Destin...

Current Destin 10-Day Forecast

Beats a hurricane.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

For those of you heading out today...I AM JEALOUS!

Seriously, drive safely and we'll see you there on Saturday!


----------



## mollyp

Have fun all you Topsailers, and drive safe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outback DeLand

Even though we can't be there







, we want all of you to have a great time. Make sure you post back pictures of the events, and fill us in when you get to Rock Crusher Canyon in July







!

Thanks to everyone who was trying so hard to get us a site! We really appreciate all of your efforts. You guys are a great group of people!









Anita, Mike, the kids, and Ranger, too!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! I'm outta here (work)................









See y'all soon!!!!







yo ho and a bottle (or 50) of rum................









Drive safe!!!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

I have been shopping til I drop!! GEEZ!! My oldest son got 2 gallons of the margarita mix, but I still got two gallons and it WILL be with tequila!! Gonna have it chilled and ready to go!! Also went and picked up something I've been wanting for a LONG time........it's a secret. Got an extra blender and extra ice cream for zoom, if he needs it, just can't hardly wait for the 3 PM check-in time, Saturday!! Still plenty of loading up to do, but I'll get 'er done!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Hope you all have a Blast & keep Safe!! 

Tami


----------



## 3LEES

RizFam said:


> Hope you all have a Blast & keep Safe!!
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami! And you take care of yourself and get better. Maybe you can join us next year!


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES said:


> Hope you all have a Blast & keep Safe!!
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami! And you take care of yourself and get better. Maybe you can join us next year!
[/quote]
Yeppers, Ms. Tami is gonna be there, next year..........I can feel it in my bones!!!








Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

The forecast looks great for the week. Everyone drive safe, see you all Saturday!!


----------



## skippershe

Bye everyone! Have a safe trip and loads of fun









We'll be sitting here waiting for photos when you all get back.....

Then it'll be our turn to head out to Zion!!


----------



## Crawfish

I want to thank all the well wishers for your well wishes.

I just talked to Gordon (ZoomZoom8) and they are almost in Dothan, AL. They will be staying at Camping World tonight and heading down to Topsail tomorrow.

We are almost ready to go. I have a long day tomorrow to finish up.

Dan, I am jealous also for the ones arriving a day or two early, but we will be leaving in "one and a wake up".

Everybody be safe and we will see yall down at Topsail Saturday.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! Camping World has wireless!!!! We are hanging out in Dothan waiting for the chitlins to get up. I forgot we are a hour behind chattanooga time. We got in around 12 last night after stoping in Coulmbus for dinner. We will get evryone dressed and up this morn, run through camping world and see if there is something we can't live without, go get some grub and do grocery shopping at wally world.......then we are OUTTA HERE !!!!!!!!!

Y'all be safe! C-ya soon with adult beverages in hand.....









Zoom, Mrs. Zoom, Christian, and Calista


----------



## Crawfish

I had a little business to do in Dothan this morning so I stopped by Camping World to see ZoomZoom and family. I haven't seen them for a while so it was sure good to see them. When I pulled in the parking lot I saw a Wildcat 5'er and thought it might be Roy and Donna (mom30075) and sure enough it was.







They were going down a day early also. I am so jealous.







While I am back here washing the "Nimitz"







they will be laying on the beach enjoying one of Gordon's rally drinks.







But we will be down there tomorrow so we are going to have to catch up.









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> I am so jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am back here washing the "Nimitz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be laying on the beach enjoying one of Gordon's rally drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we will be down there tomorrow so we are going to have to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Tell Gordon to have several iced up. I'm sure more of us will need one, _(or two), _ by the time we're setup,







_(and likely during the setup)_









We should be in Ozark this afternoon/tonight. Give the Nimitz a good spit-shine.

Headed for L.A. _(at least in spirit, body to follow)._

Dave

Tired, but not retired!


----------



## Crawfish

Dreamtimers said:


> Tell Gordon to have several iced up. I'm sure more of us will need one, _(or two), _ by the time we're setup,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(and likely during the setup)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave, Gordon told me he will have a batch made up waiting on us to arrive.







Gordon is a good man.









Leon


----------



## Kenstand

You all have GREAT week. Wish we were there!!!

So when is Topsail 2008? I will need to mark my July calendar to sign up and then start saving my gas money.


----------



## Crawfish

Kenstand said:


> You all have GREAT week. Wish we were there!!!
> 
> So when is Topsail 2008? I will need to mark my July calendar to sign up and then start saving my gas money.


Ken, we wish you could have made it this year also. We are going to decide on next years date at the pot luck. I will let you know the 2008 date when we get back. Start saving you quarters and dimes for next year. Would love to see yall again.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Glad to hear some of you met at CW, I spent too much last time!

Dreamtimer Dave, glad you are going again...

One more night at Scout camp, and we are off to Destin Saturday.
Linda is back from Vogel State Park,and is packing the Outback for Topsail, surf poles, etc.
I'll be back tomorrow morning and we should leave by noon.
We have Rum and ice cream, any last minute requests?

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## 3LEES

At last! Friday is here and work is over!

The Outback is hooked up, loaded, checked and ready to go. TV is checked and ready to roll.

Now we have to find a way to get some sleep. Leaving at 5:30AM.

See ya there tomorrow!


----------



## freefaller25

I hope you all have fun!!! I wish we were there. We will be there next year though!

Dana


----------



## Cajuncountry

Well we just got back from Topsail after a week long stay. Unfortunately I was not able to meet up with anyone from the rally







I can tell you that they are ging to have a wonderful time. The beach was perfect. Well good luck to all Outbackers at the rally.


----------



## Reverie

I'm here at TopSail right now, laying in my bed and typing this reply. Let me tell you we are having a BLAST! The weather has been cooperative so far. The beach is beautiful and the Outbackers are down there every day, all day. The entire park is crawling with Outbacks, SOBs and a bunch of people wondering why there are so many Outbacks. We have invited a bunch of new people to hang out with us and attend our functions.

There will be a huge crowd at Wednesday's seafood blowout. I can hardly wait.

This has been an incredible experience so far.

Reverie


----------



## C Ware

Hey sotheastern Outbackers -

Just wanted to say it was apleasure meeting you guys and hope next year me and DW will be able to participate for a few more days than this year. BTW Gordon, Sears still has that Gallon Blender I was telling you about for $99.

Carlton and Lori


----------



## GoVols

HWY STAR said:


> Hey sotheastern Outbackers -
> 
> Just wanted to say it was apleasure meeting you guys and hope next year me and DW will be able to participate for a few more days than this year. BTW Gordon, Sears still has that Gallon Blender I was telling you about for $99.
> 
> Carlton and Lori


Carlton,

I hope you left my site (#33) in good condition when you left.







I'll be there on Friday!


----------



## Reverie

Tuesday morning we had our Outback breakfast and everyone left full. We are looking forward to getting together for dinner tomorrow night, so this was sort of a meal with training wheels. We were visited with a pretty good downpour this evening and I believe we lost one awning. We are having an absolutely GREAT time and wish each and every one of you were with us right now.

Reverie


----------



## C Ware

GoVols said:


> Hey sotheastern Outbackers -
> 
> Just wanted to say it was apleasure meeting you guys and hope next year me and DW will be able to participate for a few more days than this year. BTW Gordon, Sears still has that Gallon Blender I was telling you about for $99.
> 
> Carlton and Lori


Carlton,

I hope you left my site (#33) in good condition when you left.







I'll be there on Friday!
[/quote]
Hey Govols

I Even left you some sunshine. I didn't use it all.









Carlton


----------



## GoVols

Reverie said:


> We were visited with a pretty good downpour this evening and I believe we lost one awning.
> Reverie


I saw those storms on the radar yesterday sitting offshore, and wondered if any of it was reaching the beach. Sorry to hear about the awning casualty.


----------



## tonka

Hey Everybody!!

Sounds like y'all are having a good time. I just think its pitiful y'all are down there and still can't get away from this forum.







Wow, I guess y'all really are brain washed.







j/k But, I am glad for the posting and keeping up with the going's on. Its almost like I'm there.......NOT LOL

Whoever reads this tell everybody we said HI and we miss being there. Also, make sure that Tony (need2mellowout) and his gang are having a good time in site #48. They are the ones who were able to get our site and I'm sure glad it wasn't wasted. Its OK to "get wasted" just not waste a site.









Hope everyone continues to have a great time and y'all have safe travels back.

Julie and Dave


----------



## FraTra

Wish I were there. I am going to make reservations for next year ASAP. I tried already but it wouldn't let me make one for June yet.


----------



## W4DRR

FraTra said:


> Wish I were there. I am going to make reservations for next year ASAP. I tried already but it wouldn't let me make one for June yet.


Florida State Parks only allow reservations 11 months out.

Bob


----------



## Reverie

An organizing committee was appointed for next year's rally. They will post a set of dates soon for the 2008 rally. We cannot make reservations until 11 months prior so be sure to mark those dates as soon as they are posted. NeedToMellowOut is having a great time. In fact they had breakfast with us this morning...

Last night's potluck was a great and very, very well attended. We have some leftovers and plan on dragging some of that to the beach here in a few minutes...

Kim (O'Shields) and I are playing "dueling laptops" as we speak, so even when we are on vacation we still manage to attend to work...

More later...

Reverie


----------



## Kenstand

Reverie said:


> so even when we are on vacation we still manage to attend to work...


That means he is checking Outbacker's...

Hey, just another work day.


----------



## HausmannM

Just got back from a great time at Topsail, our first ever Outback rally. Top notch all the way!

Unfortunantly we had to head home early, have some customers coming in to look at some houses Friday and Saturday.

Great to meet everyone!

3Lees--See ya at Wickham--let us know about any great weekends and we will try and meet you there.

ZoomZoom--Amy loved the Pina Colada! Thanks again!

Sleecjr-Bela is a cutie! Loved the cajun fish and scallops. Let me know when you are headed to the Central Florida are from Jacksonville. Also, let me know what you think of Kissimmee!

Lamar & Leon-Thans for a great time. You guys put on a good show. My wife is already talking about next year (for the whole week this time!)

Anybody I missed it was great to meet you.

See ya all around the highways and biways.

Safe Camping!

FLA_Airboat


----------



## mountainlady56

Got back from Topsail, about 7:30 PM. The beach was beautiful, and the water was the clearest I've seen since Nassau, Bahamas!!







Didn't plan to go in, but took Jimmy down to the beach, and was hangin' out under Tidefan's "beach tent" watching Jimmy, Ernie and AJ have a blast in the water. Looked WAY too inviting........







, didn't realize the chair I sat in was wet







, and next thing I know, I'm inching closer and closer to the water..........it's just hypnotizing!!







Next thing I know, I'm in up to my NECK...........clothes and all!!








Nobody noticed, and it felt great. Enjoyed horseplaying with Jimmy some, and laughing and playing with AJ!!
We left a day early, and knocked on doors to tell people "BYE!" (rain was expected in the AM, according to reports), but couldn't find anyone but ee4308 as we were leaving.
BTW, you guys check your electrical cords. Power went off/on a couple of times during the storm the other night, and my power plug was hotter than a 2-dollar pistol this afternoon when we unplugged and some of the rubber was melted!!
Thanks for all the hard work everyone put in, especially Leon and Lamar!!
Enjoyed seeing everyone!!








Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

We got back about an hour ago from a wonderful vacation! Topsail Hill Preserve State Park is all they advertise and more. More on our stay at Topsail later.

We had a small mishap on the way home. Shredded a tire on the 21RS while driving on I-75 near Ocala. A very interesting experience. Thank God I have two sets of plastic leveling blocks. More about this tomorrow.

Also, I have to stretch the 24-48 hour picture posting requirement. I think I took about 250 photos, so it will take me some time to go through them.

I hope everyone else made it home safely.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> We had a small mishap on the way home. Shredded a tire on the 21RS while driving on I-75 near Ocala. A very interesting experience. Thank God I have two sets of plastic leveling blocks. More about this tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone else made it home safely.


Well we didn't shred a tire, but for the grace of GOD, we might have. As we were getting ready to leave, I noticed one of the tires was low. Put air in it as we left and by the time we hit Dothan, it low again. Emerald Coast and CW don't have service techs in on Sat. so we went next door to Big 10 tire. They pulled the tire, found a nail. When they broke the tire down,_ (which was a job in itself),_ the nail had ripped the inner tube layer, the tire is toast. They didn't have a bias tire so we put on the spare and will try to make it on home on Sun. They were really nice and didn't even charge me for the work on the tire. Hats off to Big 10 tire in Dothan for Unbeatable service.

To all the regulars and all the new people we met. It was a pleasure spending time with you. We're looking forward to seeing you again.

Hope all others made it home without problems, To those on the road today, *SAFE* traveling.

Dave


----------



## GoVols

Typing this on my Blackberry; very weird. Sunnday am and I just met Dave (outbackgeorgia); talked again with Leon and Gordon too. Sorry we didn,t get to meet more of you since we arrived late Friday. We'll carry the rally on for another week.

Gotta go get my rally shirt b4 Leon pulls out!

JT


----------



## Reverie

We got home safe and sound. This week was a BLAST and I strongly recommend everyone do this at least once in their lives. I have to go out and clean the trailer right now but we have lots of pictures to share...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

not sure this will work , but here is the potluck
rally picture. 
man what a group .
we had a great time cant wait .
ONLY 365 DAYS TO GO !

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6840


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret just got home safe and sound. We stayed an extra day and left of Sunday. What can I say. It was one great week, one great rally, and one great place to go. The Wednesday night potluck was unbelieveable. So much good food and fellowship with some of the greatest Outbackers you could ever meet. I was able to meet GoVols before we left. They said they will be making reservations as soon as they can for next year.

I want to thank everyone at the rally for all the help you gave. A rally this size can not be run by just two or three people. It takes a combined effort and everybody pitched in and made this rally what it was. So Thank You everybody for a job well done.

Now let's start planning for next year.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

Typing this on my Blackberry; very weird. Sunnday am and I just met Dave (outbackgeorgia); talked again with Leon and Gordon too. Sorry we didn,t get to meet more of you since we arrived late Friday. We'll carry the rally on for another week.

Gotta go get my rally shirt b4 Leon pulls out!

JT


----------



## sleecjr

All i can say is WOW! Southeast Outbackers rule!!! This was a great trip. Every one we met was so nice. This is truly a great group of people! Its good to put faces to names. Bella had a blast!! I cant wait until next year!!!!

Here are some pics. There are a lot. 
Topsail pics

Eglin AFB pics


----------



## Crawfish

Great pictures Lee.

I have uploaded a few.

Summer Rally

OK everybody, lets see those pictures.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Last to arrive, last to get home tonight, just made it back, no issues except the heat, over 102 on the outside temp gague- tires ok (Maxxis) at 65 in the heat.

Dave and Lee, sorry to hear about the tire issues.
Will post some photos of Topsail as well as of the party boat fishing when developed (waterproof-one-use film camera).

Linda, Brian and I had a great time, neighbors Lee and Dan were great, Dan, thanks for the help with the patio room. Lee, we will figure out where to put the outside shower on the Sidney!
Will post again later, more on next year shortly.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## 3LEES

My pics are coming soon. I've been trying to get my DW's new laptop up and running, and install a new wireless router. Since I am not extremely computer literate, it has been a frustrating experience.

For those of you who have posted pics, they look great! They make me wish I was still there. I can't wait to see what mine look like!

Thanks to all who helped make this a great rally. My family met some great people and campers. Many like myself were first timers. We were welcomed into the fold like the prodigal son. If someone didn't have fun at this rally, they weren't trying.

My young son Lee did not want it to end. He did not want to go to bed on Friday night. He was trying to stretch out the time. He ended up crying himself to sleep. Now y'all think that YOU can't wait until next summer?? Talk with my boy!

Special thanks go out to Lamar and Leon. They worked their butts off with the organization and making sure that things got done.














to Lamar and Leon!

Gordon our bartender was the consummate host. And his pina coladas were great! Thanks zoomzoom!

Now the planning starts for next year. The date will be posted soon, so stay tuned.


----------



## Jambalaya

Hello all. We made it back safe and sound. The Outbackers Rally exceeded our expectations by a wide margin! It was such a great time indeed. The camaraderie, the food and the BEACH! What more could you ask for? It truly does not get better than this.









I posted a few pictures, frankly we were having so much fun that we forgot to drag out the camera most of the time.

Topsail Photos

Everyone was so friendly it just made for a great week. The worst part was we had to leave and go home; No one told us about that! The ride back, which for us was not long, was spent talking about coming back next year and seeing what other Outbacker's Rallys we can make it to.









Kudos to all who made this happen.

Lamar and Leon I tip my hat to you both.









Everyone take care,
Hope to be camping soon.

Jambalaya


----------



## campingnut18

let's see if my photos will work.

we had a great time and all this is due to the great people we have join us.
everyone helped out and made this trip the best.
i cant wait to see what they plan for next year.

thanks, lamar

enjoy.. http://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/559499148LkGvUA

thanks, lamar


----------



## Dean_P

We had a great time. Thanks to all who worked so hard to make this happen. As first timers it was nice to meet the people who have helped so much through this forum. Dawn and I are looking forward to next year.

Pictures


----------



## campingnut18

ok dean, i have to know more about that sailing trip.
looks liked you had a great trip.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> ok dean, i have to know more about that sailing trip.
> looks liked you had a great trip.
> 
> lamar


Lamar, it looks like we can get a crew together and just take it over next year.

Looks like it was a fun trip.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

Monday evening and the rally continues! We met Charlie and Jana (Chasgirl) yesterday; they are in the site next to us. Leon, I delevered the shirts to Jana and she was appreciative.

The rain started at noon, and it's still going at 10 pm. Enjoyed dinner at Old Florida Fish House though. Blackberry typing is tedious, so goodbye from Topsail.

JT


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> Monday evening and the rally continues! We met Charlie and Jana (Chasgirl) yesterday; they are in the site next to us. Leon, I delevered the shirts to Jana and she was appreciative.
> 
> The rain started at noon, and it's still going at 10 pm. Enjoyed dinner at Old Florida Fish House though. Blackberry typing is tedious, so goodbye from Topsail.
> 
> JT


Hi, JT!
If you REALLY want some good pizza, go down 98 East to "Fat Daddy's Pizza" buffet from 11-2, I think. They also deliver. For great seafood? Zoom-zoom8's family enjoyed Bayou Bill's, same vicinity, and passed that info on to me. Jimmy and I ate there and LOVED it!! Great service/portions/quality. Only thing.....if you order oysters and like them "done", be sure to specify that or they're "lightly fried".








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Monday evening and the rally continues! We met Charlie and Jana (Chasgirl) yesterday; they are in the site next to us. Leon, I delevered the shirts to Jana and she was appreciative.
> 
> The rain started at noon, and it's still going at 10 pm. Enjoyed dinner at Old Florida Fish House though. Blackberry typing is tedious, so goodbye from Topsail.
> 
> JT


Wish we were able to stay another week with y'all, but the old job thing was calling us back home. Y'all have fun and hope the rain does not stick around to long.

Leon


----------



## Dean_P

campingnut18 said:


> ok dean, i have to know more about that sailing trip.
> looks liked you had a great trip.
> 
> lamar


Sailing Information - http://www.bowditchsailing.com/
First we motored out under the bridge in Destin to a nearby beach and anchored over a grass bed. I was able to do some snorkeling and the boys and Dawn looked for shells near the beach. After that we sailed around the bay looking at the dolphins. We all enjoyed it. The only problem is that Dawn is worried I'll want a sail boat now.


----------



## Crawfish

Dan, I know you took a lot of pictures. We would love to see them when you get a chance to download them. I know other Outbackers took pictures. Come on people, give them up.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Dan, I know you took a lot of pictures. We would love to see them when you get a chance to download them. I know other Outbackers took pictures. Come on people, give them up.
> 
> Leon


We're working on 'em Leon.

I spent over an hour last night trying to get my DW's new laptop to connect to the wireless router.

A very helpful gentleman from product support, whom I could not understand clearly, finally clicked the right settings.

Either I have to learn Indian, or these guys from New Deli should learn to speak better english.

Better yet, let some young 'puter geek from the USA do that job!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hmmmmmm, I thought I took more pictures than I did....must have been behind the blender too much...........

Our Pics

Oh, and BTW..........check out:

TopSail SE OutBackers Summer Rally 2008 !!!


----------



## Crawfish

Great pictures Gordon. I think you did spend a lot of time behind the blender, and to the rest of us it was worth it. Thanks for the Pina Colada's. Maybe next year we can make them for you, since you gave us lessons on how to make them.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Ok gang. After a TON of learnin', I think I'm 'bout ready to post our photos!

Maybe next year I can afford a slightly better camera.

Topsail Summer Rally Photos 2007

Warning: There are a bunch of 'em!

Edit:

I should'a gave a warning about not knowing what I was doing. Try the link again. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## need2mellowout

Our first rally with never being to the panhandle we didnâ€™t know what to expect.

Boy oh boy did everything exceed our expectations. Topsail is such a great park with a beautiful unspoiled beach. Southeastern Outbackers raise the bar to a higher level when it comes to southern friendliness and hospitality.

Jenny had so much fun with all the kids and got to see a dolphin right off the beach. Alex is still talking about the great time and the grouper he caught deep sea fishing (thanks Donna for setting it up).

Dulce got to mellow out even with having to keep an eye on her 44 year old kid.

I enjoyed the beach, people, food, tent city, drink(s), night crab hunt and sunrise on the beach plus everything in-between. I especially enjoyed watching Dulce blowing up the blender while making mojitos at 9AM for the beach. Nick and Tommy being there for the mojito clinic made it priceless.

Lamar and Leon thank you. Everything was awesome.



tonka said:


> Great pictures Gordon. I think you did spend a lot of time behind the blender, and to the rest of us it was worth it. Thanks for the Pina Colada's. Maybe next year we can make them for you, since you gave us lessons on how to make them.


Dulce is trying to duplicate the â€œrecipeâ€. She is having problems with the ice to rum ratio. She seems to think more ice equals more rum.


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Ok gang. After a TON of learnin', I think I'm 'bout ready to post our photos!
> 
> Maybe next year I can afford a slightly better camera.
> 
> Topsail Summer Rally Photos 2007
> 
> Warning: There are a bunch of 'em!


Dan, I think there is something wrong with the link. It will not work for me. Is it working for anybody else? Maybe it is just my computer.

Leon


----------



## tonka

Julie and Dave this was one of the best family vacations weâ€™ve had. A lot of life long memories were had for us. We wish to thank you again for the site and canâ€™t wait to meet yâ€™all at the next rally.

[/quote]

So glad to hear y'all had a great time. I had no doubt, that with this bunch of great folks, you wouldn't be lacking in fun and excitement.

We'll meet up with you at the Fall Rally. Can't wait to meet ya!!

Its also good to know that the "wild bunch" didn't get you in too much trouble!









Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Its also good to know that the "wild bunch" didn't get you in too much trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie (Mrs. T)


Uh, Julie, there's NO WAY I could have gotten into too much trouble, with my "watch person", AKA Jimmy......"mama, you KNOW that has alcohol in it, don't you??"......"yes, Jimmy, and I'm going to drink it responsibly, thank you!".
However, he was dying for Mr. Gordon to fix him a "virgin Pina Colada", so after 3 days of this begging me to get him to fix him one, I had an opportune moment........Gordon had sent after ice cream!! YEA!! Jimmy loved it!!







Thanks, Mr. Gordon!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hmmmmmm, I thought I took more pictures than I did....must have been behind the blender too much...........
> 
> Our Pics
> 
> Oh, and BTW..........check out:
> 
> TopSail SE OutBackers Summer Rally 2008 !!!


Great pics Gordon. BTW who's awning got damaged? What happened? ( I saw it in you pics )


----------



## mswalt

Great pics!!

I wanna go next year!

Mark


----------



## zoomzoom8

mswalt said:


> Great pics!!
> 
> I wanna go next year!
> 
> Mark


Come Join us Mark....................


----------



## Crawfish

sleecjr said:


> Great pics Gordon. BTW who's awning got damaged? What happened? ( I saw it in you pics )


It was ctater66's awning that broke. That one rain we got, loaded his awning with water and the weight did it in. They also had some bad weather back at home that did some damage. Ctater66 had a string of bad luck but he was having fun while having it.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

The rally continues update . . .

BEARS IN THE CAMPGROUND! Last night a sow with a cub was spotted near the end of the boardwalk and again in the campground! Confirmed this with park rangers this AM. I have taken pictures of the paw prints on the dunes which I will upload next week.

2nd day of red/purple flags. Front came through last night. Had to put up the awning at 1:30 AM due to it rocking the camper. Much more pleasant today with lower humidity.

JT


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks for the rally update JT. Bears at the beach?







Were did they come from? I had no idea there were bears anywhere near the panhandle. I guess they hear about the rally and wanted to join in.







Keep the updates coming in JT. Who else is there beside Chasgirl and yourself?

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

I've updated my photo post:

Updated Post

This one works. Man, what a task this has been!


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> I've updated my photo post:
> 
> Updated Post
> 
> This one works. Man, what a task this has been!


Dan, uh I hate to say this, but that link takes me back to post #996 and when I click on that link it takes me to the home page of Photobucket.







It's making me dizzy.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> I've updated my photo post:
> 
> Updated Post
> 
> This one works. Man, what a task this has been!


Dan, uh I hate to say this, but that link takes me back to post #996 and when I click on that link it takes me to the home page of Photobucket.







It's making me dizzy.









Leon








[/quote]

As y'all can probably figure, I'm sure not an expert on posting photos with Photobucket!

Leon, try the link again. I changed it slightly, and I can now see the photos from my other computer. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it works for you this time!

Remind me to get some remedial education on photo posting...


----------



## Crawfish

Three cheers for Dan.























Good pictures Dan. They were worth the wait.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Three cheers for Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pictures Dan. They were worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Woo Hoo!!

Now let's see...

Two hours posting to Snapfish and I could not link to it...

Two hours posting to Photobucket...

Another hour fixing my link...

I sure would not want to try and get paid for this job!


----------



## sleecjr

3LEES said:


> Three cheers for Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pictures Dan. They were worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Woo Hoo!!

Now let's see...

Two hours posting to Snapfish and I could not link to it...

Two hours posting to Photobucket...

Another hour fixing my link...

I sure would not want to try and get paid for this job!








[/quote]
I did the same thing. Now i use photobucket with the downloader and it works great!!! BTW the pics are great.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Have you noticed??? Not only has this thread past the 1000 post mark, but there are over 21 Thoooooooooooouuuuuuusand views. Cool.........


----------



## Crawfish

Gordon, I guess no one wants the summer rally to end. Everybody wants to keep drifting back to that wonderful week in the sand and sun. Oh, and lets not forget about GoVols, Chasgirl, and whoever. They are still carrying the rally on through this week.

Leon


----------



## need2mellowout

Something happened to my cameraâ€™s flashcard. Some pictures are corrupted. I spent most of the morning resizing pictures and trying to get this to work on photobucket. These are just a few of the pics. Hope this works.

http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa231/t...;slideshow=true


----------



## GoVols

The rally continues update:

At 12:30pm today, double red flags were posted (no swimming) due to SHARK ACTIVITY in the area!!! Park ranger said large sharks have been spotted near the beaches at Dune Allen (just east of Topsail), so beaches were closed as a precaution.

What's a person to do? Bears in the campground and sharks in the surf! I feel a nap coming on!

JT


----------



## Dean_P

I Added a few more Pics to my Topsail Gallery. Enjoy.

Pictures from our Trip to Top Sail


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> The rally continues update:
> 
> At 12:30pm today, double red flags were posted (no swimming) due to SHARK ACTIVITY in the area!!! Park ranger said large sharks have been spotted near the beaches at Dune Allen (just east of Topsail), so beaches were closed as a precaution.
> 
> What's a person to do? Bears in the campground and sharks in the surf! I feel a nap coming on!
> 
> JT


Sure glad we were there last week!! That was the first time in about 20 years I've gone out in the water at the beach, due to fear of sharks, and then THIS!! Hopefully, they'll go back out and you guys can have a good time, again!! 
As for the bears, keeps a pot and a spoon handy to scare them away.














We had a bear in downtown in SW GA, one night, about 3 yrs. ago. The police spent half the night, along with the humane society







trying to run it out of town!!







Maybe you should leave some "adult beverage" out for them to drink.....they should be easy to catch, then.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK.......I think I am caught up..........time for my thoughts................

WOOHOO!!!! sorry, lost my mind for a moment.............

First and foremost I want to thank Leon and Lamar. Not because they put this trip together, but because they started bringing us all together over two years ago. Seems like just yesterday. You guys have been a great driving force to help get this SE region going, and help make our mark anywhere we go. Thanks guys.............

What a great time!!! I got burnt twice.......swore that wold not happen again after last year. I didn't start feeling it until Monday or Tuesday....detox sucks....... All here are recovering just fine.......although the DW and I don't care to see another ice cream adult beverage for some time......







kinda colada'd out...but give it a few months and we'll have the craving again.....









To all the SOB'rs that came along that I got to meet, I hope we exceeded your expectations. Ready??..........Ken and Paulette, Chuck and Jennifer, Carlton and Lori (and all the children), JT, Ron and Cathy, Roy and Donna, Dan and Sherry, Dave and Linda, Lee and Amy, Nick and KD, Billy and Margaret, Lamar and Carmen, Tommy and Kim, Dave and Pat, Dean and Dawn, Cleo and Marney, Darlene, Ernie and Jamie, Tony and Dana, Eugene, Jon and Jean, Leon and Margaret, Joe and Mary, Matt and Amy, and everyone else I missed or overlooked.......THANKS!!! It was a pleasure seeing old friends and meeting new ones. I hope you all had as much fun as my family did. Thanks to all that donated rum, ice cream, ice, banana's, and burn gel. Thanks to all for the rita's, mojo's, mudslides, and three of four other whipped up things I can't remember when I stopped by to visit your site. Thanks to all of you for the laughs. Thanks for all the pictures. Thanks for all the memories and I hope you got many of your own to pass on.

The growth of the SE region has been spectacular. I continue to be impressed by the folks in this group. Everyone always has something to offer or a helping hand. We should be proud of what we have been able to do and pull off over the past couple of years. My family and I are thrilled to be a part of this group and look forward to many, many more years of Outbacking. Once again, as always, this was a great time........maybe next year we'll have 50 or 60 happy campers (hmmmmm, gonna ned a bigger blender).........I can't wait !!!

*****Shameless plug...watch this thread:

SE Summer Rally 2008

Later.............


----------



## fl_diesel

GoVols said:


> The rally continues update:
> 
> At 12:30pm today, double red flags were posted (no swimming) due to SHARK ACTIVITY in the area!!! Park ranger said large sharks have been spotted near the beaches at Dune Allen (just east of Topsail), so beaches were closed as a precaution.
> 
> What's a person to do? Bears in the campground and sharks in the surf! I feel a nap coming on!
> 
> JT


The story made the Walton news:

The Walton Sun


----------



## mountainlady56

fl_diesel said:


> The rally continues update:
> 
> At 12:30pm today, double red flags were posted (no swimming) due to SHARK ACTIVITY in the area!!! Park ranger said large sharks have been spotted near the beaches at Dune Allen (just east of Topsail), so beaches were closed as a precaution.
> 
> What's a person to do? Bears in the campground and sharks in the surf! I feel a nap coming on!
> 
> JT


The story made the Walton news:

The Walton Sun
[/quote]
Remind you of "Jaws"?? And just when you think it's safe to go back in the water, dun-da-dun-da-dun-da.......
YIKES!!







Be careful, you guys!!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

I think we have a very good planning committee for next year. They are not wasting any time on getting things started. You can check out the thread for next years summer rally here. *2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally*

They are already putting together some ideas and will be posting them on the new thread and web site soon. So, lets start getting those reservations made next month. The sooner you make your reservation the better site you will be able to get. Don't wait until the last moment because there will be no site's left...........I promise.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

GoVols said:


> The rally continues update:
> 
> At 12:30pm today, double red flags were posted (no swimming) due to SHARK ACTIVITY in the area!!! Park ranger said large sharks have been spotted near the beaches at Dune Allen (just east of Topsail), so beaches were closed as a precaution.
> 
> What's a person to do? Bears in the campground and sharks in the surf! I feel a nap coming on!
> 
> JT


Shark Activity? I didn't know we had any lawyers in the Southeastern Outbackers...

Reverie


----------



## GoVols

Back work and reality this morning.







Had a safe return home yesterday although I fear the Chevy may be developing some transmission issues based on weird behaviors.









When I get the camera downloaded, I will post a picture of the bear tracks on the dunes so you all can see them.

Even though we arrived as most everyone was leaving, I enjoyed putting a few faces and names together: Leon and Margaret, Gordon, Eugene, Dave, Charlie and Jana (Chasgirl). Hope to see you all again soon.

JT


----------



## Crawfish

Jt, hope your trans is OK and maybe just a small problem. Can't wait to see the pictures. I hope you and Chasgirl will be able to make it next year during the week of the rally. Glad to hear you had a good time, even with those two small problems with the bears and sharks.

Leon


----------

